# WOC: The Hair Thread



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

Let's discuss hair care techniques, hair styles, hair color and anything else relating to that beautiful crown of glory on your head.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 15, 2012)

Woo hoo!  Thanks for starting this thread!  I've been natural for about 8 years now.  I can never really completely identify my hair/curl type  because there are so many different identification charts, but I'm guessing I'm about 3b or 3c?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

You know what, I never paid any attention to those charts. I have seen some info in passing or if it was mentioned during a YouTube video. I guess I would be somewhere in the 4 range. What is it, 4d, 4e or something like that? But I think people's hair can be a mixture of things. I also think those charts are too complicated from what I've seen. If I were to create my own hair type chart, it would be this:



 		Straight 	
 		Wavy 	
 		Curly 	
 		Coily 
 
  	That's a lot easier to follow. I would be Coily because my hair coils up very tightly. I also think keeping things this simple allows for a better inclusion of different ethnicities without stereotyping. I've seen black people with naturally straight or wavy hair, and white people with curly or near coily hair.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 15, 2012)

So... maybe we can include which hair products we're currently using?  Me:

  	As I Am line, for the most part, supplemented by Joico K-Pak for treating.  I've recently tried a couple of products from Aunt Jackie's and Kinky Curly's Knot Today Leave-In.  Didn't care for either.  I also don't like Miss Jessie's or Carol's Daughter.

_ETA:  There is *1* Miss Jessie's product I do like, the Rapid Recovery Treatment.  It is expensive as hell, though.  I found L'Oreal's Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Nurturing Creme and also the Strength Fortifying Treatment at Sally Beauty Supply and find that they give me the same benefit as the Rapid Recovery Treatment, and they cost A LOT less._


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 15, 2012)

[

  I don't know if I did this correctly.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 15, 2012)

I have been natural since 99.  I went from braids to a puff, accidental chop(don't ask) to two strands and finally sister locks in 08. I have tried to post a picture.  I will wait for it to be approved.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 15, 2012)

Oooooo, thanks for starting CartoonChic! I'm using Belle Butters right now because I love the idea of supporting her small business and the products are pretty natural. I'm hair illiterate so I can't say these are HG products or anything but definitely worth checking out. I stopped using Carol's Daughter because a) my hair stunk; b) the oils were mostly canola oil meaning; c) the price was too high.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think I've experimented with too many products. I've never been a product junkie and don't like wasting money. Right now my combo for the past 6 months or so has been Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo and Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner.

  	I didn't like the Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo. It felt too drying. I haven't tried any other product from the Shea Moisture Line. I really like the shampoo because it moisturizes, and I like that it lathers without sulfates. I tried a couple of non-sulfate shampoos and didn't like them. I need the lather effect. I don't mind sulfate shampoos either. I deep condition my hair with oil before I wash it, so I don't find the sulfates drying. I think they help to wash the excess oil out of my hair. I've tried Yes To Carrots Conditioner. I liked it in the beginning, but it just didn't seem as effective on my hair after a while. I also tried Aubrey Organics. I can't remember which shampoo or conditioner, but it doesn't matter. That stuff burned my eyes like crazy!

  	I've never tried Carol's Daughter or Miss Jessie's products, but I've heard a ton about them.  I buy the Kinky-Curly Knot Today Leave In because I use it as part of my leave-in conditioner recipe from Kimmytube. I was never interested in the Custard because I didn't want the wet hair look, but gave in and bought the small jar when I saw it at Target. I tried to follow the directions. Disaster. It was also my first wash and go attempt. I rarely ouch the stuff, but I use it more like a holding gel when I do.


----------



## califabulous (Nov 15, 2012)

hi everybody!  fabulous thread! natural gal here.

  	 right now I use the following:

  	jojoba oil! non greasy and moisturizing.  when I'm rushing and haven't time to do anything else... I apply this oil, bun, and go!  

  	Moroccan oil really does help with frizz. 

  	shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie.  I use this to re-twist or braid and to smooth down my pony and then use a scarf to set the style

  	Giovanni direct leave-in... LOVE. 

  	I recently became allergic to my fave co wash condish- Aussie moist

  	apple cider vinegar for clarifying and removing build up (1 part ACV, 5 parts water)

  	until i find something better...eco styler olive oil gel.  At times, i use this with

  	QP Elasta mango butter w/olive oil


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 16, 2012)

I have natural hair too and ABSOLUTELY love it!
  	My bf chopped off my relaxed hair 5 years ago and I wore it short, short short!

  	Now its been growing out for the past 3 years and I love my gorgeous natural curly girls!

  	My routine is basic:

  	Suave Professionals Shea and Almond Shampoo and Conditioner
  	Herbal Essence Totally Twisted conditioner as a leave in
  	some oil presstoblend recommended once or twice a week (forgot name of it)
  	refresh curls with a bit of conditioner mixed w/water every other morning or so
  	Shampoo and comb out curls once a week
  	Aveda brilliant styling creme once a week

  	I don't comb my hair once the herbal essence is in. It only gets combed when its wet to detangle and that's that.

  	The best book I read about curly hair is Curly Like Me by Terri LaFlesh.


----------



## vita cooper (Nov 16, 2012)

i did the bc in july, i had a caesar hair cut (like the boys), then went from there 2 now with a lil afro, a few weeks ago i bleached my hair blonde & the products that i use are aussie moist shampoo & conditioner, any of the moisturizing herbal essence products, and i have a lil bottle of garnier fructis leave in conditioner, water, evoo & coconut oil that i spray on, i also use the eco olive oil or margan oil gels sometimes if i want the curls 2 stay curly, i dont know what my type hair is i guess 4 something 4 really coily hair lol


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 16, 2012)

Happy Friday Everyone,  For now I use Miss jessie's Creme de la Curl shampoo( Buy during their big sale only) , Taliah Waajid  Protective Mist Bodifier when my colored hair needs a moisture  boost on the go.   Jane Carter Solution nourish and shine  I mix with the hair nourishing serum to give my hair a beautiful shine.  Castor oil is used for my hot oil treatments.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 16, 2012)

Great thread! Natural 4b/c hair here and I love to use these products:

*Protien Treatment: *Aubrey Organics Glycogen Protein Balance Conditioner.
*Shampoo:* Chagrin Valley solid shampoo bars (Ayurvedic Herb + Babassu Marshmallow)
*Deep Conditioner:  *My own concoction of Rhassoul clay, Amla Powder, Cocoa Butter, Olive Oil, Jojoba Oil, Coconut Cream and Yoghurt
*Moisturizers:* Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream + Burdock Root Butter Cream, Shea Butter, Coconut Oil
*Heat Protector:* One and Only Argan Oil, Macadamia Natural Oil (I only use the cold shot on the hair drier but it's still a little warm)
*Spritz: *Water with some glycerine, argan oil, patchouli and ylang ylang essential oils
*Scalp Treatment:* Castor Oil + Jojoba and Tea tree oil or Lush's Snake Oil Hair/Scalp Massage Bar

  	The only problem for me really is that I need to order most of this stuff from the USA and get it shipped to Australia. Caring for my hair is really pricey x___x


----------



## nuclearteeth (Nov 16, 2012)

I tried transitioning for a while, gave up after two months, and chopped it all off. I fell in love with my "new" hair immediately! I'm about a year post-BC, and quite pleased with my growth and retention thus far.If we're going by the typing chart, I think I'm a 4a with small sections of 3c. My hair is tightly coiled with a distinctive curl pattern...roughly the circumference of a pen spring.

  	I'm definitely a product junkie, and the upcoming Black Friday sales won't help. I ordered some new products during CurlMart's Gray Friday event today, and I can't wait for HairVeda's promotion.

  	These are the products I currently use on a regular basis, and there are more waiting to be tested/added to my rotation:

  	Pre-Poo: HairVeda Vatika Frosting or Dabur Vatika oil weekly, Shea Moisture Purification Masque once a month
  	Shampoo: Chagrin Valley shampoo bars (I alternate between four or so)
  	Co-Wash: As I Am Coconut Co-Wash Cleansing Conditioner
  	Deep Conditioner: HairVeda Sitrinillah or Camille Rose Algae Deep Conditioning Mask
  	Leave-In: Oyin Handmade Hair Dew or Honey Hemp, Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion
  	Moisturizers: B.A.S.K. Beauty Palm Tapioca Deluxe Hair Cream, Oyin Hair Dew, HairVeda Whipped Creme Ends Hydration, Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream, Camille Rose Moisture Butter
  	Oils: HairVeda CoCasta Shikakai, Jojoba oil
  	Detanglers: B.A.S.K. Silk & Honey Latte Detangling Hair Milk, Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 17, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> You know what, I never paid any attention to those charts. I have seen some info in passing or if it was mentioned during a YouTube video. I guess I would be somewhere in the 4 range. What is it, 4d, 4e or something like that? But I think people's hair can be a mixture of things. I also think those charts are too complicated from what I've seen. If I were to create my own hair type chart, it would be this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I totally agree! I hate the box that they put people in as if every single person has to fit in that box.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 17, 2012)

This is all very helpful. I'm learning about so many different products and oils.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 18, 2012)

I am relaxed, but I use all natural hair product lines on my hair; because they are paraben and sulfate free. All natutal hair lines are not paraben and sulfate free,  some boggle me down with the long lists of ingredients.   I relax 3 times a year. I try to stretch as long as possible. 

  	I love  Bee Mine Products, luv naturals,  Nubian Heritage (affiliated some how with Shea Moisture) ' EVOO and Moringa line, and OYIN handmade.    I also use a vegan, sulfate free swimmer's shampoo by Ion sold at Sally's.  You don't hair too many of the hair blogs and sites talking about swimmer's shampoos. But all hair types need a good swimmer's shampoo to clarify. Trust trust me when I say,  The Ion shampoo is a gem! 

  	As far as oils. I pre poo with Coconut oil.  Add Olive Oil to my shampoo for slip and  Grapeseed oil for moisturizing when I don't use creams.   I am looking into trying out more oils, specifically to use for hot oil treatments. 


  	I deep condition once a week and use protein treatments once a month.    Weekly, I pre poo with Coconut oil, making sure the product is on from root to tip.  Wash, and then deep condition (root to tip)  and sit under a heat cap for moist heat.  Hair dryers for deep conditioning are very drying.    I let my hair air dry.  The only time a blow dryer is used on my hiar is at the hair dressers the few times a year that I go.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 18, 2012)

Very helpful, sss215. I may be PMing your for a few more details. I would like to stretch, but I've just never been into hair enough to take excellent care of it. It's easier for me to go to the salon every 6-7 weeks for a touch up. I'd like to be doing it more like 3-4 months like you. I need to find some good oils and moisturizers and get in a routine. Doing hair has just never been something that attracted me although I do like to look nice. I feel like a weirdo sometimes due to my lack of interest.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 19, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Very helpful, sss215. I may be PMing your for a few more details. I would like to stretch, but I've just never been into hair enough to take excellent care of it. It's easier for me to go to the salon every 6-7 weeks for a touch up. I'd like to be doing it more like 3-4 months like you. I need to find some good oils and moisturizers and get in a routine. Doing hair has just never been something that attracted me although I do like to look nice. I feel like a weirdo sometimes due to my lack of interest.


  	Sure let me know!   I try to stretch as long as possible and I stay heat free most of the week.  I understand where you are coming from, and once you get started on a great routine, its becomes second nature!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 22, 2012)

I had to jump in. I'm over 2 years post BC but I transitioned for a year and half. I have a TON of hair on my head and if I had to categorize my hair it would be curly/coily or 3c/4a. I like to try products but I wouldn't call myself a product junkie. yet. No matter what I try I seem to keep coming back to a basic routine with core products. I wouldn't call them HG but they are what my hair currently likes.
  	WASH: Giovanni's 50/50 Shampoo its a hydrating clarifying shampoo.
  	CONDITIONER: Right now Aussie Moist. Just because its there. I have a bunch of conditioners in the shower right now that I'm trying to work my way through
  	I wash approximately once a week and keep my hair in protective styling during the week. On the weekends I wear it out and then on Sunday it gets washed and put away. Once out the shower I use:
  	LEAVE IN: Giovanni Direct Leave In
  	SEALER: Jojoba oil
  	STYLER: Bee Mine Curly Butter
  	MOISTURIZER: Bee Mine Balanced Moisturizer, Oyin Juices & Berries

  	I try to condition once a month Using AS I AM Hydration Elation 

  	I think I'm past APL at this time but I've not straighted my hair since I've cut it. I don't want to or feel a need to. 

  	I also happen to like products from Karen's Body Beautiful, Darcy's Botanicals, Afroveda and Qhemet Biologics. I've tried Miss Jessie's and for my hair it's way too heavy. I do however like their Curly Meringue. 
  	 I for one will be using the Black Friday sales to stock up on things that I love.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 22, 2012)

I've been so focused on Black Friday makeup deals, that I didn't even think to look into hair products.


----------



## califabulous (Nov 22, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I've been so focused on Black Friday makeup deals, that I didn't even think to look into hair products.


  	speaking of black friday...where's the thread for that??? did you find anything good?


----------



## califabulous (Nov 22, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had to jump in. I'm over 2 years post BC but I transitioned for a year and half. I have a TON of hair on my head and if I had to categorize my hair it would be curly/coily or 3c/4a. I like to try products but I wouldn't call myself a product junkie. yet. No matter what I try I seem to keep coming back to a basic routine with core products. I wouldn't call them HG but they are what my hair currently likes.
> WASH: Giovanni's 50/50 Shampoo its a hydrating clarifying shampoo.
> CONDITIONER: Right now Aussie Moist. Just because its there. I have a bunch of conditioners in the shower right now that I'm trying to work my way through
> I wash approximately once a week and keep my hair in protective styling during the week. On the weekends I wear it out and then on Sunday it gets washed and put away. Once out the shower I use:
> ...


  	I think i will look into the Bee mine curly butter and As I AM products... I need to tweak my product list.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey everyone, If you use Miss Jessie's their buy one get one free sale is going on now until the fifteenth of December at Target.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 26, 2012)

I use shea butter in my custom oil mixtures for hair and skin. I buy it from Coastal Scents and they're having a 50% off Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale. This is their best sale of the year and I always stock up. I also stock up on African black soap.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I use shea butter in my custom oil mixtures for hair and skin. I buy it from Coastal Scents and they're having a 50% off Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale. This is their best sale of the year and I always stock up. I also stock up on African black soap.


  	essentialwholesale.com has alot of ingredients for custom mixing as well.  i have found their prices to be a little better than Coastal Scents.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 26, 2012)

sss215 said:


> essentialwholesale.com has alot of ingredients for custom mixing as well.  i have found their prices to be a little better than Coastal Scents.


	I need to check out that website. They have a wide selection and I like that Essential Wholesale has a lot of certifications. I only buy from Coastal Scents at this time of year because of the sale. I can get natural unrefined shea butter for only about $4/pound and I like that a portion of the cost goes towards the Project Ghana cooperative.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 26, 2012)

califabulous said:


> I think i will look into the Bee mine curly butter and As I AM products... I need to tweak my product list.


  	My sister just informed me that AS I AM is available at Sally's Beauty Supply stores.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 26, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> My sister just informed me that AS I AM is available at Sally's Beauty Supply stores.


  	It is and I like some of their products.  I ordered a sample pack fromt them over the summer and I got to try everything they offer. I was impressed.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 27, 2012)

sss215 said:


> It is and I like some of their products.  I ordered a sample pack fromt them over the summer and I got to try everything they offer. I was impressed.


  	I only have their deep conditioner.I love the stuff. I got it at the World Natural Hair Show in Atlanta and since I was worried I wouldn't be able to get any more I've been very cheap with it. My sister is very lucky to live in Atlanta she is able to get most of the things I want by walking into a store. The shipping costs kill me! I'm just glad another product I love I can get on the ground.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 27, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> I only have their deep conditioner.I love the stuff. I got it at the World Natural Hair Show in Atlanta and since I was worried I wouldn't be able to get any more I've been very cheap with it. My sister is very lucky to live in Atlanta she is able to get most of the things I want by walking into a store. The shipping costs kill me! I'm just glad another product I love I can get on the ground.


  Yeah, shipping is crazy!!! I was so happy when BeeMine started to offer a flat rate because before that, shipping was a grip!!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 4, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I don't know if I did this correctly.


	I missed this pic before! Tell me, how do you color your hair? It's so pretty. I've only colored my hair once in my life and it was when my hair was relaxed. Even then, I didn't get full on color. I only got blonde streaks. I would choose different hair color when I used to get braids, but that was years ago. I can't sit in that chair for hours on end.

  	Do you color your hair naturally. I've seen some stuff about henna, but haven't really looked into it. I would need to go to a professional. There's no way I'm going to try to do it myself.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 4, 2012)

HOLIDAY HAIR! What do you all have planned to do to your hair for the holidays?

  	I'm thinking about flat ironing my hair straight. I did it once before for New Year's 2011. That was the first and only time I ever flat ironed my hair myself. Prior to that I would occasionally get my hair straightened with a pressing comb. I am hair challenged when it comes to styling my own hair, so I was very happy with how the flat ironing turned out. I've learned how to do other hairstyles since then and have been wearing curly fros when I want something special from my usual twists. I still can't do a proper twist out to save my life. They just don't come out right. I've attempted a roller set a few times and steamed rollers. I get mixed results. I'm still tweaking the technique, but the results come out better each time I try.

  	I haven't felt the urge to wear my hair straight for two years now. I'm thinking about flat ironing it again for New Year's 2013, and maybe another roller set/steam roller attempt for Christmas.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Here is my birthday hair. (My own holiday)


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 4, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I missed this pic before! Tell me, how do you color your hair? It's so pretty. I've only colored my hair once in my life and it was when my hair was relaxed. Even then, I didn't get full on color. I only got blonde streaks. I would choose different hair color when I used to get braids, but that was years ago. I can't sit in that chair for hours on end.  Do you color your hair naturally. I've seen some stuff about henna, but haven't really looked into it. I would need to go to a professional. There's no way I'm going to try to do it myself.


  Hey Lady,  I go to a salon that does natural hair styles.  The color was a collaborative effort between myself and my stylist.  To achieve this color she had to lift my own dusty brown color hair and then dye it .


----------



## sss215 (Dec 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> HOLIDAY HAIR! What do you all have planned to do to your hair for the holidays?  I'm thinking about flat ironing my hair straight. I did it once before for New Year's 2011. That was the first and only time I ever flat ironed my hair myself. Prior to that I would occasionally get my hair straightened with a pressing comb. I am hair challenged when it comes to styling my own hair, so I was very happy with how the flat ironing turned out. I've learned how to do other hairstyles since then and have been wearing curly fros when I want something special from my usual twists. I still can't do a proper twist out to save my life. They just don't come out right. I've attempted a roller set a few times and steamed rollers. I get mixed results. I'm still tweaking the technique, but the results come out better each time I try.  I haven't felt the urge to wear my hair straight for two years now. I'm thinking about flat ironing it again for New Year's 2013, and maybe another roller set/steam roller attempt for Christmas.


  I like a lot of the French braid/large cornrow styles I'm seeing around the web.  I was just thinking about trying a roller set. I never blow dry my hair, and I think I could roll my hair in the morning, let it dry all day, take it out and then wrap it. I am always looking for heat free options


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I go to a salon that does natural hair styles. The color was a collaborative effort between myself and my stylist. To achieve this color she had to lift my own dusty brown color hair and then dye it .


	I need to find a salon if I get the nerve to go through with it. Your birthday hair style is very pretty.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, I'm so far from natural it's not even funny. I haven't been natural since I was about 10 years old. I have naturally thick, wavy hair. Even relaxed it's thick and the edges are especially wavy. I wear a half wig and I've been doing so for about 5 years now. I love it. I love the look of it and the fact that I can put it on in five minutes and throw it off when I get home. It's good quality and only $20.   I wash my hair 1-2 times a week with Pantene shampoo for relaxed hair and I also use the conditioner. I use Infusium 23 leave in conditioner. To tame my edges I use castor oil and it works like a dream. I've tried other gels that are obvious and they flake and make my hair hard. Just gross. I use SuperGro on my scalp and Dudley's hair spray for added shine. I don't use much else. I've never cared to put too much product in my hair.   Oh and I relax my own hair. I just got tired of going to the salon. I had a wonderful lady who did it for me for about 12 years, but I just learned to do it myself. I don't really care to have anyone's hands on my hair anymore.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I was just thinking about trying a roller set. I never blow dry my hair, and I think I could roll my hair in the morning, let it dry all day, take it out and then wrap it. I am always looking for heat free options


	I haven't owned a hair dryer for many, many years. When I flat ironed my hair, I stretched it out in twists and let it air dry overnight. Then I went through the flat ironing process the next day. It was comical since it was my first time. There was a ton of mishaps until I got the hang of it and it took forever, but I was very happy with the finished style.

  	I expect to have a fluffy texture when I roller set since I don't blow dry my hair. I don't stretch it before I roller set. I just jump right in with the rollers after I wash it. I wonder if I'll get better results if I tried stretching it first. I've watched several roller set videos on YouTube, but this is the main one I refer to.





  	I'd be happy if I could get my roller sets to even come out like this.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Oh and I relax my own hair. I just got tired of going to the salon. I had a wonderful lady who did it for me for about 12 years, but I just learned to do it myself. I don't really care to have anyone's hands on my hair anymore.


	I don't have the patience for a salon. I feel like too much time is wasted. I just want to go in, get my hair done and leave. There's always a bunch of wait time. I've had to learn how to do my hair myself just to avoid the experience. But there are some things I wont attempt to do myself if I want to keep the hair on my head.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm lucky in that the woman who has always done my hair is so fast! I don't have the patience to wait around. The longest I've ever waited for her is 10 minutes and once I'm in the chair, I'm out in about 30 minutes. She's fab, but the problem is me. I just hate going period. I'm like a child being dragged even though I needed my hair done. Now that I know how to do it, I don't have to leave my house and have anyone see me looking crazy.   The few times in my life when I did gets braids or weaves, those were the worst experiences. You're there ALL day! It's like going to work. I don't know how women do that on a regular basis. It would piss me off.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 6, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Well, I'm so far from natural it's not even funny. I haven't been natural since I was about 10 years old. I have naturally thick, wavy hair. Even relaxed it's thick and the edges are especially wavy. I wear a half wig and I've been doing so for about 5 years now. I love it. I love the look of it and the fact that I can put it on in five minutes and throw it off when I get home. It's good quality and only $20.  I wash my hair 1-2 times a week with Pantene shampoo for relaxed hair and I also use the conditioner. I use Infusium 23 leave in conditioner. To tame my edges I use castor oil and it works like a dream. I've tried other gels that are obvious and they flake and make my hair hard. Just gross. I use SuperGro on my scalp and Dudley's hair spray for added shine. I don't use much else. I've never cared to put too much product in my hair.  Oh and I relax my own hair. I just got tired of going to the salon. I had a wonderful lady who did it for me for about 12 years, but I just learned to do it myself. I don't really care to have anyone's hands on my hair anymore.


  Castor Oil for black hair is thee best!  It works really well with all of the textures I've worked with. Slick edges , yeah that's why I love it the best. It's suppose to be great for hair growth as well.  I also put a little bit In my home made makeup remover so when I'm working my mascara off, it's moisturizing my lashes.   





CartoonChic said:


> I haven't owned a hair dryer for many, many years. When I flat ironed my hair, I stretched it out in twists and let it air dry overnight. Then I went through the flat ironing process the next day. It was comical since it was my first time. There was a ton of mishaps until I got the hang of it and it took forever, but I was very happy with the finished style.  I expect to have a fluffy texture when I roller set since I don't blow dry my hair. I don't stretch it before I roller set. I just jump right in with the rollers after I wash it. I wonder if I'll get better results if I tried stretching it first. I've watched several roller set videos on YouTube, but this is the main one I refer to.      I'd be happy if I could get my roller sets to even come out like this.


  I'm going to try a roller set very soon. I'm curious to see how it's going to work for me. I like the old school vintage aspect of them as well.   





CartoonChic said:


> I don't have the patience for a salon. I feel like too much time is wasted. I just want to go in, get my hair done and leave. There's always a bunch of wait time. I've had to learn how to do my hair myself just to avoid the experience. But there are some things I wont attempt to do myself if I want to keep the hair on my head.


  Lol, me either. I go when I get tired of doing my own hair. Like every 8 weeks for some new layers and to be pampered. I also love to observe people getting their weaves, watching curling techniques and reading pro hair mags. It's an experience.   I am a big advocate of doing my hair at home. I just rather spend the money on makeup, lol. My trips to the salon a few times a year are always eventful. I always go for New Year's,  a new school year, my daughter's dance recitals and our birthdays.  Those are my standing appointments!


----------



## Dee Moncrieffe (Dec 6, 2012)

Big chopped the 10th of December 2011. 
  	This was taken January of 2012. I still had some relaxed tips to remove.






  	This is a shrunken wash and go taken October 30th. I had trimmed three times before this photo... about 1.5 inches.






  	Description to the best of my ability:
  	Nape: Curl- 3b or c, Density- Sparse, Thickness- Fine

  	Crown: Curl- 4b or c, Density- Medium, Thickness- Medium

  	Front and Sides: Curl- 4a, Density- Dense, Thickness- Fine


  	My hair problems include single strand knots at the ends of my hair. I trim a lot to get rid of them. 

  	My hair regimen is simple and random. I use cheap shampoos and conditioners + Deep conditioning with Organics hair mayonnaise + Olive oil every now and again. 

  	I moisturise my hair in the shower with plain water and follow up by adding olive oil to damp hair. When my hair is out I rinse my scalp almost everyday, I wash with conditioner maybe every two weeks and I shampoo maybe every two months.

  	My hair goals are non-specific. I have no firm rules again heat or non-organic products etc. I just want to see my hair grow as long as it can, if I dont get bored and cut it off or something. 

  	I am using protective styles a lot, mostly because I like to play with fake hair, but also it will reduce the amount of single strand knots I get from wearing afros etc.


----------



## Dee Moncrieffe (Dec 6, 2012)

Jan 2012, 1 month post big chop






  	Oct 30 2012 after 3 trims about 1.5 inches


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 9, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I need to find a salon if I get the nerve to go through with it. Your birthday hair style is very pretty.


  	Thanks lady.  I just saw a natural hair salon in Silver Springs Maryland featured in Essence Magazine.  It is called the N Natural Hair Studio. Maybe you can check it out.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for this.  I think I'll try to book an appointment for the next time I'm up there, which will be in a couple of months.



PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Thanks lady.  I just saw a natural hair salon in Silver Springs Maryland featured in Essence Magazine.  It is called the N Natural Hair Studio. Maybe you can check it out.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Dec 19, 2012)

I actually live in DC, have you been to this salon before? I'm taking senior pictures and I want to get my hair straightened. 





PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Thanks lady.  I just saw a natural hair salon in Silver Springs Maryland featured in Essence Magazine.  It is called the N Natural Hair Studio. Maybe you can check it out.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi there

  	Sorry about the late reply.  I haven't  been to this salon but I know other salons in my area that have been featured.  I hope that helps.....


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jan 2, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Thanks for this.  I think I'll try to book an appointment for the next time I'm up there, which will be in a couple of months.


  	You are very welcome.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok ladies. I want to try a protein treatment of some sort. Any suggestions?


----------



## makeba (Jan 4, 2013)

the best natural protein treatment is
  	1 egg yolk
  	1/2 cup of your favorite conditioner
  	3 table spoons of extra virgin olive oil

  	1/2 cup mayo
  	1 egg yolk
  	3 table spoons of jojoba oil

  	place a plastic cap on your hair and leave on the treatment for 30 minutes. do not apply heat because it will cook the egg. rinse your hair with cool water and voila


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 4, 2013)

makeba said:


> the best natural protein treatment is
> 1 egg yolk
> 1/2 cup of your favorite conditioner
> 3 table spoons of extra virgin olive oil
> ...









 I learned this the hard way.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 5, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ok ladies. I want to try a protein treatment of some sort. Any suggestions?


  1 cup  of yogurt 1 tbsp honey


----------



## sss215 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am using the As I Am coconut cowash and I am in love with it!  It says its a cleansing cream, which is good because its not heavy like a conditioner and it leaves my hair very manageable and shiny. I also like their sulfate free shampoo.  I had been searching for a few good shampoos/cleansing creams and I'm so glad I found these.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 8, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I had been searching for a few good shampoos/cleansing creams and I'm so glad I found these.


	I think I'm going to check this brand out. I only have one more washing/conditioning left with my current Shea Moisture shampoo and Giovanni conditioner, so I need to buy something anyway. I also just realized in my last washing that something in the Shea Moisture may be causing me to have sneezing fits.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 8, 2013)

Alright, I'm making a new resolution to take better care of my hair in 2013. I started my new hair care routine in the summer of 2010. That's 2.5 years ago, so I should have about 15" of new length by now. I DO NOT. My hair only seems to be a few inches longer from where I started. Now my ends are thicker, so that's good. But not the progress I expect to have at this point. My hair should be at my tail bone by now, but it's only arm pit length.

  	I can only blame myself. I definitely have not been doing what I should be doing to retain growth. I was really into it for like the first 6 months when I started. But I wasn't seeing progress as fast as I wanted. I had the watched pot syndrome. Then I got bored with my hair after that. I was tired of wearing it in twists all of the time, but was too afraid to do anything else to it. For the past year and half, it's been completely down hill from there. Too much stress and poor maintenance brings me to the point where I am now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But I'm determined to get to where I want. I'm going to do what I know I should be doing as far as maintenance goes. I am happy to say that I have at least experimented more with different hairstyles during this time, so I won't be afraid to wear it out more and have more fun with it to avoid being bored. I'm also going to learn from past mistakes and not watch my progress like a hawk. I've never measured my hair or did official length checks, but I used to tug on it frequently to see if it grew longer. Like several times a day as if I was magically expecting it to grow an inch within a few hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm just going to do my routine and see if there's progress 6 months from now. I should have 3" come June.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I think I'm going to check this brand out. I only have one more washing/conditioning left with my current Shea Moisture shampoo and Giovanni conditioner, so I need to buy something anyway. I also just realized in my last washing that something in the Shea Moisture may be causing me to have sneezing fits. :blink:


  Right now and until 1/31,  Sally's has all the entire product line for $2.00 off. You just have to get the sales booklet and give the cashier the coupon code.   The Coconut CoWash is only 5.99 with the savings. I am definitely going back for another jar before the month is over.  Their shampoo and cleansing cream feels more hydrating than any Shea moisture or Nubian Heritage item I've used. Let me know what you think once you've tried it all out.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 8, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Their shampoo and cleansing cream feels more hydrating than any Shea moisture or Nubian Heritage item I've used. Let me know what you think once you've tried it all out.


	Will do and thanks for the coupon info. I'll grab one of the booklets before I buy. I thought Shea Moisture was pretty hydrating for my hair, so now I'm really eager to try As I Am.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Alright, I'm making a new resolution to take better care of my hair in 2013. I started my new hair care routine in the summer of 2010. That's 2.5 years ago, so I should have about 15" of new length by now. I DO NOT. My hair only seems to be a few inches longer from where I started. Now my ends are thicker, so that's good. But not the progress I expect to have at this point. My hair should be at my tail bone by now, but it's only arm pit length.  I can only blame myself. I definitely have not been doing what I should be doing to retain growth. I was really into it for like the first 6 months when I started. But I wasn't seeing progress as fast as I wanted. I had the watched pot syndrome. Then I got bored with my hair after that. I was tired of wearing it in twists all of the time, but was too afraid to do anything else to it. For the past year and half, it's been completely down hill from there. Too much stress and poor maintenance brings me to the point where I am now. hboy:   But I'm determined to get to where I want. I'm going to do what I know I should be doing as far as maintenance goes. I am happy to say that I have at least experimented more with different hairstyles during this time, so I won't be afraid to wear it out more and have more fun with it to avoid being bored. I'm also going to learn from past mistakes and not watch my progress like a hawk. I've never measured my hair or did official length checks, but I used to tug on it frequently to see if it grew longer. Like several times a day as if I was magically expecting it to grow an inch within a few hours. :lol:   I'm just going to do my routine and see if there's progress 6 months from now. I should have 3" come June.


 Have fun with trying new things!  I really love some of the 2 braid hair styles, which is a great way to keep your hair protected after its been moisturized. I think they are a good option especially with hair your length. Bunning is also a good protective style option too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 8, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Have fun with trying new things! I really love some of the 2 braid hair styles, which is a great way to keep your hair protected after its been moisturized. I think they are a good option especially with hair your length. Bunning is also a good protective style option too.


	I've never been good at styling my hair whether it was relaxed or natural. I typically have it in some sort of ponytail/bun because that was about all I was able to do. That's why I want to wear it out more. It's weird. My hair is normally in some sort of protective style by default, but I haven't been moisturizing or sealing regularly. It's been whenever I felt like getting around to it. I know that's a huge no-no, but I'm going to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 8, 2013)

That's good! 





CartoonChic said:


> I've never been good at styling my hair whether it was relaxed or natural. I typically have it in some sort of ponytail/bun because that was about all I was able to do. That's why I want to wear it out more. It's weird. My hair is normally in some sort of protective style by default, but I haven't been moisturizing or sealing regularly. It's been whenever I felt like getting around to it. I know that's a huge no-no, but I'm going to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jan 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Alright, I'm making a new resolution to take better care of my hair in 2013. I started my new hair care routine in the summer of 2010. That's 2.5 years ago, so I should have about 15" of new length by now. I DO NOT. My hair only seems to be a few inches longer from where I started. Now my ends are thicker, so that's good. But not the progress I expect to have at this point. My hair should be at my tail bone by now, but it's only arm pit length.  I can only blame myself. I definitely have not been doing what I should be doing to retain growth. I was really into it for like the first 6 months when I started. But I wasn't seeing progress as fast as I wanted. I had the watched pot syndrome. Then I got bored with my hair after that. I was tired of wearing it in twists all of the time, but was too afraid to do anything else to it. For the past year and half, it's been completely down hill from there. Too much stress and poor maintenance brings me to the point where I am now. hboy:   But I'm determined to get to where I want. I'm going to do what I know I should be doing as far as maintenance goes. I am happy to say that I have at least experimented more with different hairstyles during this time, so I won't be afraid to wear it out more and have more fun with it to avoid being bored. I'm also going to learn from past mistakes and not watch my progress like a hawk. I've never measured my hair or did official length checks, but I used to tug on it frequently to see if it grew longer. Like several times a day as if I was magically expecting it to grow an inch within a few hours. :lol:   I'm just going to do my routine and see if there's progress 6 months from now. I should have 3" come June.


  Don't put so much pressure on yourself CC.  Concentrate on cultivating healthy hair and the rest will come.  This way you don't get disappointed with your length not progressing as quickly as you would like.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 8, 2013)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Don't put so much pressure on yourself CC. Concentrate on cultivating healthy hair and the rest will come. This way you don't get disappointed with your length not progressing as quickly as you would like.


	Thanks. I'll make sure to do that. I'd say the overall condition of my hair is generally healthy. I'm just not retaining length. That's the only way I can judge my progress or tell if something's wrong. I know it's grown because it was nearly boob length over the summer ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <-- immature), but it's not there now. I think that's another reason why I'm frustrated. I was only a couple of inches away from reaching a goal and now I think it's more like 6". Something happened between the summer and now for me to lose about 4". I guess non-stop stress and lack of moisturizing took it's toll.

  	I know I'll get the results I want if I'm more diligent in my routine. I have no plans to go overboard with anything. I think I just need to adjust my routine to include extra moisturizing. I also need to do my best to make 2013 a lot less stressful.

  	By the way, I didn't do anything to my hair for the holidays. It was pulled back into the same tired ponytail. Does anyone else get bored with their hair? What do you do to liven things up?

  	I have headbands, flowers and other accessories, but I'm bored with those too. Like I said, I plan to be more adventurous in hairstyling this year. I get good results with regular twists put into ponytails/buns (my hair practically all the time), twists set on perm rods/flexi rods, and curly fros. The last two options are usually reserved for special occasions, but I want to do them more often. I'm also going to play around more with roller setting and steam rollers.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for this info.  I've been using the As I Am line from the time they first came out, and I really do like the entire line (except for their Curl Clarity Shampoo, and I'm also not really impressed with the Twist Defining Cream).  I was going to try Shea Moisture because a couple of my friends say it's the best thing since sliced bread and they like it better than As I Am.  I think I'll just continue to buy As I Am.



sss215 said:


> *Their shampoo and cleansing cream feels more hydrating than any Shea moisture or Nubian Heritage item I've used*. Let me know what you think once you've tried it all out.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 8, 2013)

I am beyond bored with my hair!  I either wear it in a ponytail, pulled back through one of those banana combs, up in bun or up and secured at the base with the curls just wild at the top.  What I really desire is to wear it just out and loose but it has no shape!  The problem as I see it is that, in the area where I live, no stylists are well-versed in natural hair.  Nobody even knows how to cut it.  I have a stylist I trust to trim my ends, but that's as far as I take it.

  	I've tried a couple of times over the last month or so to blow my hair straight and use:  1) a deep waving iron and 2) a regular curling iron.  My hair absolutely *refuses* to hold any type of curl or wave produced by heat.  It is the most mind boggling thing I have ever seen.  I would be completely happy if I could just figure out a way to elongate my natural curl after a wash and air dry (hence the use of the deep waver on my blow dried hair to emulate the look somewhat), but no matter what I've done it just doesn't work.  I am really dismayed (and tired of the same old hair looks).




CartoonChic said:


> By the way, I didn't do anything to my hair for the holidays. It was pulled back into the same tired ponytail. *Does anyone else get bored with their hair? What do you do to liven things up?*
> 
> I have headbands, flowers and other accessories, but I'm bored with those too. Like I said, I plan to be more adventurous in hairstyling this year. I get good results with regular twists put into ponytails/buns (my hair practically all the time), twists set on perm rods/flexi rods, and curly fros. The last two options are usually reserved for special occasions, but I want to do them more often. I'm also going to play around more with roller setting and steam rollers.


----------



## califabulous (Jan 9, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I am beyond bored with my hair!  I either wear it in a ponytail, pulled back through one of those banana combs, up in bun or up and secured at the base with the curls just wild at the top.  What I really desire is to wear it just out and loose but it has no shape!  The problem as I see it is that, in the area where I live, no stylists are well-versed in natural hair.  Nobody even knows how to cut it.  I have a stylist I trust to trim my ends, but that's as far as I take it.  I've tried a couple of times over the last month or so to blow my hair straight and use:  1) a deep waving iron and 2) a regular curling iron.  My hair absolutely *refuses* to hold any type of curl or wave produced by heat.  It is the most mind boggling thing I have ever seen.  I would be completely happy if I could just figure out a way to elongate my natural curl after a wash and air dry (hence the use of the deep waver on my blow dried hair to emulate the look somewhat), but no matter what I've done it just doesn't work.  I am really dismayed (and tired of the same old hair looks).


  Have your stylist cut "long" layers while your hair is straight. You will get some shape that way.  When I get bored I start using bobby pins and make up styles lol doesn't always work. Man if yawl could see this wanna be ballerina bun atop my head lol.....and I used several bobby pins!!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, califabulous!  As for a neat bun, girl get you one of those spongy "bun forms" from Sally Beauty Supply or use the sock bun method (youtube it).  Foolproof!



califabulous said:


> When I get bored I start using bobby pins and make up styles lol doesn't always work. Man if yawl could see this wanna be ballerina bun atop my head lol.....and I used several bobby pins!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh BTW As I Am is now available at Walgreen's. I know for a lot of people Walgreen's is a bit more convenient than Sally's. I'm going to try a protein treatment this weekend. Let you know what I used and how it turned out.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 9, 2013)

I hope you'll be able to figure something out with your hair MACHostage. I'm going to try to do something with mine tomorrow. The colder winter weather has been drying out my hair, but I can't ever let it get this dry. Here's a hair flashback for you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWarviPtYIU


----------



## sss215 (Jan 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I hope you'll be able to figure something out with your hair MACHostage. I'm going to try to do something with mine tomorrow. The colder winter weather has been drying out my hair, but I can't ever let it get this dry. Here's a hair flashback for you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Everytime I see this,  I crack up!!!!!  Its still funny after all these years!!!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey ladies  I just used some pipe cleaners to curl my hair last night......Voila curls today. Nice and easy as well as inexpensive.


----------



## lojical1 (Jan 20, 2013)

LOVE LOVE LOVE your hair color. I'm transitioning to gold/golden brown but I think deep in my heart I'm always going to be a red.


----------



## lojical1 (Jan 20, 2013)

This is a shot from this summer. I trimmed it even and have added some demi-color to it since. I'm thinking of trying Oyin Handmade. Anyone try that brand out? Any rec's?


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jan 20, 2013)

lojical1 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your hair color. I'm transitioning to gold/golden brown but I think deep in my heart I'm always going to be a red.


  Thank you so much.  I kept going back and forth with this.  It is definitely not a color you dye your hair if you want to blend in with everyone else.  There are different kinds of red so there is a shade for everyone.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jan 20, 2013)

lojical1 said:


> This is a shot from this summer. I trimmed it even and have added some demi-color to it since. I'm thinking of trying Oyin Handmade. Anyone try that brand out? Any rec's?


  Your locs are gorgeous.  I haven't tried Oyin  products myself.  Try going on Scandalous beauty's page.  I think she used to talk a lot about their products.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 20, 2013)

lojical1 said:


> This is a shot from this summer. I trimmed it even and have added some demi-color to it since. I'm thinking of trying Oyin Handmade. Anyone try that brand out? Any rec's?


  	Beautiful!


----------



## sss215 (Jan 21, 2013)

lojical1 [URL="http://www.specktra.net/t/181664/woc-the-hair-thread/60#post_2327173 said:
			
		

> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 22, 2013)

lojical1 said:


> This is a shot from this summer. I trimmed it even and have added some demi-color to it since. I'm thinking of trying Oyin Handmade. Anyone try that brand out? Any rec's?


  	I'm one of those people that love Oyin Handmade's Juices and Berries. I spray it on my hair before a shower. Place a shower cap over the whole lot and when I get out of the shower my hair is super duper soft. It is a humectant so here in Miami its just about perfect for keeping my hair moisturized in the intense humidity. If you live in an area that gets dry in the winter you way want to restrict using it to just the more humid summer months.


----------



## MacNcheese (Jan 23, 2013)

*Joins convo*

  	I've been natural since 2010 and I'm loving it so far (profile pic is from November 2011). I am a true pj so I won't list all of the stuff I use,  just my HG items. 

  	Shampoo- Creme of Nature Argan oil

  	Co Cleanser - Curl Junkie Daily Fix 
  	                     As I am Co-wash

  	Conditioner- Tresemme Naturals (any)
  	Leave in- Darcy's Pumpkinseed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	              Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie

  	Mosturizer - B.A.S.K. Palm Tapioca

  	Gel- Kiss My Face Upper Management Gel
  	       Eco Styler


----------



## lojical1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks ladies for the love and rec's on the oyin products. I'll report back with what i get/what I think of it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


> *Joins convo*
> 
> I've been natural since 2010 and I'm loving it so far (profile pic is from November 2011). I am a true pj so I won't list all of the stuff I use,  just my HG items.
> 
> ...


  	love your hair, mine is similiar. I might try some of these.  

  	I used to be a product junkie.  Now I just cowash with Sally's version of WEN, Hairone, (I LOVE THIS STUFF), and use some garnier fructis styling products.  If I diffuse my hair. I use a keratin heat protector.   

  	I used to be on the natural hair boards as much as I am on specktra.  talk about addicted.  I know now need to relearn everything and start over.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm dying to try anything from the following brands:


 		Curl Junkies 	
 		Camille Rose Naturals 	
 		Qhemet Biologics 	
 		Anita Grant Rhassoul Blocks 	
 		Kamaza Care


----------



## MacNcheese (Jan 27, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> love your hair, mine is similiar. I might try some of these.
> 
> I used to be a product junkie.  Now I just cowash with Sally's version of WEN, Hairone, (I LOVE THIS STUFF), and use some garnier fructis styling products.  If I diffuse my hair. I use a keratin heat protector.
> 
> I used to be on the natural hair boards as much as I am on specktra.  talk about addicted.  I know now need to relearn everything and start over.


  	Thanks. I am on those boards regularly myself!


----------



## MacNcheese (Jan 27, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm dying to try anything from the following brands:
> 
> 
> Curl Junkies
> ...


 
  	I really love curl junkie products and komaza califia pudding. The califia moisturizing spray from komaza did nothing for me. I still have camille rose and qhemet on my list to try.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome to see this!! Natural since 12/08

  	HG's

  	Poo-
  	Kinky Curly Come Clean
  	Chagrin Valley Ayurvedic Herb poo bar

  	Conditioner-
  	Tresemme Naturals
  	Elucence Moisture Balance 

  	Leave in-
  	Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion

  	Deep Conditoner-
  	Curl Junkie Deep Fix
  	Aubrey Organics Jojoba & Aloe 

  	Protein-
  	Curl Junkie Repair Me!

  	Sealent-
  	Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar
  	Nubian Heritage Mango Butter

  	Lola(my hair) does not like nettle, aloe(left in), gel of most kinds, and proteins(left in).


----------



## sss215 (Jan 27, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Awesome to see this!! Natural since 12/08  HG's  Poo- Kinky Curly Come Clean Chagrin Valley Ayurvedic Herb poo bar  Conditioner- Tresemme Naturals Elucence Moisture Balance   Leave in- Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion  Deep Conditoner- Curl Junkie Deep Fix Aubrey Organics Jojoba & Aloe   Protein- Curl Junkie Repair Me!  Sealent- Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Nubian Heritage Mango Butter  Lola(my hair) does not like nettle, aloe(left in), gel of most kinds, and proteins(left in).


  I love Oyin's Burnt Sugar as a sealant! It's an amazing  product and it lasts forever. I brought some Memorial Day weekend and I still have more than 1/2 left


----------



## Richelle83 (Jan 27, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I love Oyin's Burnt Sugar as a sealant! It's an amazing product and it lasts forever. I brought some Memorial Day weekend and I still have more than 1/2 left


  	It lasts forever! Glad they made the berries scent but I still prefer burnt sugar.

  	Oh I forgot, if coconut oil is too high on the list or if used by itself, Lola is not a happy camper.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 27, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> It lasts forever! Glad they made the berries scent but I still prefer burnt sugar.  Oh I forgot, if coconut oil is too high on the list or if used by itself, Lola is not a happy camper.


  Never smelled the berry one. I started to get it, but the burnt sugar smells so good; I'm like if it isn't broke don't fix it!


----------



## msjaim (Jan 31, 2013)

Ive been natural since about 1997 had locs twice  in between.  At 36 dont have the time or patience anymore, so im gonna comb a mild relaxer through it to cut down on thickness and lessen the tangling since my fine stands like to hug each orther. I have 3 different damn textures. .smh ...I want to actually retain some length


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow. I'm glad that I came across this thread. Hair boards, can sometimes be overwhelming.  I'm only 7 months post relaxer, and I've been wearing sew-in weaves.  My hair is about APL and very thick. I'm definitely a 4c, 4d, and 5a textured person, and my hair has issues retaining moisture.  

  	I'm at a crossroads as to what to do with my hair.  I like to wear my hair straight, but I'd like the freedom to wear wash and gos.  However, I have a very round, big cheeked face that I don't think looks as nice with short hair (yes, I somewhat hide behind my hair).  
  	Also, I don't know how to braid or twist hair- which is a problem since it severely limits my styling options.  But, my hair is so textured that  I don't know how realistic it is for me to expect my hair to have any real health, in a relaxed and/or constantly heat straightened state. 

  	So, I don't know if I'm going to continue to not relax, and be addicted to flat irons, blow outs, and/or sew in weaves for the rest of my life.  Or, if I'm going to just bite the bullet and wear my natural hair- which I know will require a lot of patience and styling time. 

  	Anyone with 4c, 4d hair have any suggestions?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 21, 2013)

Apparently Pantene has just jumped on the natural hair bandwagon with a new line of products that I initially mistook for the old Relaxed and Natural line they used to have. Anyone try these yet?


----------



## Pikahime (Feb 28, 2013)

Just stumbled upon this thread!
	So I'm texlaxed, which I love because it gives me the freedom to wear my hair curly with little to no manipulation (although I prefer the really defined curls from rod sets so I usually do those) but it also gives me the ability to wear it straight.  I dyed my hair two years ago using boxed dyes (Before I learned that boxed dyes are evil if you want to go lighter) and it literally turned me ginger, which looked horrible now that I look back on it but I thought I looked cute.  At this point its faded to a rust/brown shade and grown out to the very ends of my hair, but I'm about to retry dying my hair black (I tried it once before, it turned my hair green because I didn't use a red color filler before hand) because I look best with jet black hair (natural hair color is a redish brown).  Unfortunately, thanks to a botched hair cut at a Dominican Salon who claimed she was "just trimming my ends", my hair is now styled in a asymmetrical bob with layers that are growing out (my longest layers are chest length and my shortest ones are just touching my back.
	I co-wash pretty frequently (if anyone uses a cleansing conditioner they would recommend, feel free to let me know) and when I do shampoo I use one without sulfates. I clarify once a month to get rid of product build up. 
	I would really like to try the As I am Line and other lines similar to it. My hair gets dry more than anything so I look for moisture when looking for hair products  I use Shea Moisture line which is... pretty good. It does it's job.The deep conditioner and the leave in conditioner are better than the shampoo though. 
  	Does anyone here have experience with Carol's Daughter products? I know that the reviews on their things are pretty mixed. I've used the hair milk line for my rod sets and twist outs because it defines my curls, and I managed to get some of the Monoi Products (The set was on sale for 34 dollars at HSN!) but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 1, 2013)

Pikahime - I've tried Carol's Daughter before and haven't been impressed. The hair milk was okay, but the oils I used had a strong (not necessarily in a good way) smell and seemed to sit on my hair. My hair never actually felt moisturized using the oils.

  	Can anyone recommend a really good moisturizer for low-porosity relaxed hair? I just can't seem to get my hair moisturized and suffered from a setback of lots of breakage this winter. (It's been crazy dry around here. Even my skin is suffering.) I was so disappointed when my stylist said he needed to cut a few inches off.


----------



## sss215 (Mar 1, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Apparently Pantene has just jumped on the natural hair bandwagon with a new line of products that I initially mistook for the old Relaxed and Natural line they used to have. Anyone try these yet?


 I was wondering about that. The first thing I want to know is if the shampoo has sulfates in it. Yeah, cause sulfates are the worst. I haven't washed my hair with a shampoo with sulfates in it in 4 years.   





Pikahime said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread!  So I'm texlaxed, which I love because it gives me the freedom to wear my hair curly with little to no manipulation (although I prefer the really defined curls from rod sets so I usually do those) but it also gives me the ability to wear it straight.  I dyed my hair two years ago using boxed dyes (Before I learned that boxed dyes are evil if you want to go lighter) and it literally turned me ginger, which looked horrible now that I look back on it but I thought I looked cute.  At this point its faded to a rust/brown shade and grown out to the very ends of my hair, but I'm about to retry dying my hair black (I tried it once before, it turned my hair green because I didn't use a red color filler before hand) because I look best with jet black hair (natural hair color is a redish brown).  Unfortunately, thanks to a botched hair cut at a Dominican Salon who claimed she was "just trimming my ends", my hair is now styled in a asymmetrical bob with layers that are growing out (my longest layers are chest length and my shortest ones are just touching my back.  I co-wash pretty frequently (if anyone uses a cleansing conditioner they would recommend, feel free to let me know) and when I do shampoo I use one without sulfates. I clarify once a month to get rid of product build up.   I would really like to try the As I am Line and other lines similar to it. My hair gets dry more than anything so I look for moisture when looking for hair products  I use Shea Moisture line which is... pretty good. It does it's job.The deep conditioner and the leave in conditioner are better than the shampoo though.  Does anyone here have experience with Carol's Daughter products? I know that the reviews on their things are pretty mixed. I've used the hair milk line for my rod sets and twist outs because it defines my curls, and I managed to get some of the Monoi Products (The set was on sale for 34 dollars at HSN!) but I haven't tried them yet.


  I have a monoi sample and I'm going to use it on my daughters hair. Since her curls are tighter than mine, I like to try stuff on her first.  I love their mimosa heat serum when I am flat ironing. It's not sticky and it doesn't cause any oily buildup. I love the shine and its a great heat protectant. The chocolat blow dry lotion was extremely sticky


----------



## sss215 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok so I used the monoi shampoo and conditioner. The shampoo gets your hair super squeaky clean and it's very hard to detangle the hair after washing with it. I didn't care for that.   The conditioner, average and I  didn't like the smell.  The hair mask which I tried before is really nice though.  Carol's daughter's  skin line is awesome, but the hair products are very hit or miss with me.


----------



## sss215 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nevermind


----------



## Pikahime (Mar 2, 2013)

sss215 said:


> The conditioner, average and I didn't like the smell. The hair mask which I tried before is really nice though. Carol's daughter's skin line is awesome, but the hair products are very hit or miss with me.


 

	I was worried about the Monoi line stripping my hair because someone else mentioned to me that it can be a bit drying.  And I totally understand about the smell, while I was taking everything out of the packaging I took their new serum that came with the conditioner and shampoo out of it's box to take a good look at it and the scent was so overpowering it gave me a headache. I have a feeling the smell will settle into my hair and not go away.  I hope the shampoo doesn't make my hair tangly because I already have hair that tangles up very easily to begin with (so much so that my leave ins have to have a LOT of slip or detangling will take forever).  I'll try it within the next two weeks because I'm freshly texlaxed and I usually don't shampoo until my second week (I do cowashes until then)


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Mar 2, 2013)

Pikahime said:


> I was worried about the Monoi line stripping my hair because someone else mentioned to me that it can be a bit drying.  And I totally understand about the smell, while I was taking everything out of the packaging I took their new serum that came with the conditioner and shampoo out of it's box to take a good look at it and the scent was so overpowering it gave me a headache. I have a feeling the smell will settle into my hair and not go away.  I hope the shampoo doesn't make my hair tangly because I already have hair that tangles up very easily to begin with (so much so that my leave ins have to have a LOT of slip or detangling will take forever).  I'll try it within the next two weeks because I'm freshly texlaxed and I usually don't shampoo until my second week (I do cowashes until then)


  	What do you use as leave-ins? My hair tangles when wet, and I'm having trouble finding leave-ins with slip.  Silicon Mix, Givoanni, and KeraCare aren't getting it for me. My hair is still very tangly with these products.  I have to wait until my hair dries 40%, to try to detangle.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 2, 2013)

^^PBI: I like Yes To Cucumbers, Shea Moisture Volumizing, Kinky-Curly Knot Today for leave-ins with very good slip.


----------



## sss215 (Mar 3, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Pikahime - I've tried Carol's Daughter before and haven't been impressed. The hair milk was okay, but the oils I used had a strong (not necessarily in a good way) smell and seemed to sit on my hair. My hair never actually felt moisturized using the oils.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a really good moisturizer for *low-porosity relaxed hair?* I just can't seem to get my hair moisturized and suffered from a setback of lots of breakage this winter. (It's been crazy dry around here. Even my skin is suffering.) I was so disappointed when my stylist said he needed to cut a few inches off.


  	I just did the test and i have low porosity hair.  i want to do the test again because low porosity needs special stuff... lol   im confused because my hair gets so oily.  i guess the oils are just sitting on top...  

  	ok so i read a few articles so far, im really skimming the top on research because i haven't had much time to devote to this yet...  so i am reading its harder for stuff to penetrate our hair.  steam helps and so does baking soda treatments as pre poos.  once we do that, anything should penetrate.  i'm 12 weeks post relaxler since i want to try color instead, i may be giving up the creamy crack for good.   now that i know i am low porosity, im sure this will help with my natural curls and stuff.


----------



## Pikahime (Mar 3, 2013)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> What do you use as leave-ins? My hair tangles when wet, and I'm having trouble finding leave-ins with slip.  Silicon Mix, Givoanni, and KeraCare aren't getting it for me. My hair is still very tangly with these products.  I have to wait until my hair dries 40%, to try to detangle.


 

	Only two products seem to work really well for me, and that the Black Vanilla Spray from Carol's Daughter (technically it's my mom's, she uses it for her Locs but I steal it from her, it makes an excellent detangler and it actually smells pretty okay) and a product from Shea Moisture called the Extra-Moisture Transitioning Milk (in the yellow bottle for Dry, Damaged hair).  Funny thing about the Shea Moisture is that, like the name of the product suggests, it's supposed to be used on transitioning hair. I didn't really read the directions when I bought this and just grabbed it up, first tried it as a moisturizer but it was too watery for me and weighed my hair down (that says a lot, considering even my tex-laxed hair is really thick). However, I used it in the shower after washing my hair because I had nothing else to use and it turned out to be an amazing detangling product. It's water based so if you don't like water based products, the Shea Moisture might not be for you. Their regular leave in conditioner (the one with the pump), makes a good moisturizer AND detangler


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 3, 2013)

I just wanted to chime in here.  My hair also tangles very easily and I'm always looking for products with adequate slip.  The leave-in that I'm most happy with is As I Am's.  Unlike sagehen, I *did not* like Kinky-Curly Knot Today.  That one, for me, did not have enough slip.  I also recently purchased Tahlia Waajid's The Detangler, which does a pretty good job for me.  I hate that Cantu changed their product's formulations (I'm convinced that they did, at least 3 years ago) because I used to really like their leave-in.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 3, 2013)

Another one in search of a great product with slip.  This April will make 2 years post-relaxer and I have been transitioning with sew-ins since then.  I finally cut off the rest of my relaxed ends before my last install.  I do love my natural hair texture, but I want to keep it protective styling a while longer to help strengthen it since I started experience serious thinning in the crown and around my edges after relaxing for so long.  Now my crown is the thickest it's ever been and my edges are getting better.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 3, 2013)

I tried a Bentonite Clay Mask yesterday and it seems to the one thing that tamed my frizz. I generally have a lot of frizz and this it the tamest its been in the longest. I think I will be adding this to my routine at least once month or every other month. It was simple enough to make and to be honest I'm the LAST person to mix up anything to put in my hair. I used:


 		Bentonite Clay 	
 		Aloe Vera Juice 	
 		Olive Oil 
  	Mix it until it's a paste the consistency of pancake batter. I spread it on my hair and let it sit for about 20 mins. Then I rinsed it out with lukewarm shower. When you think you are done rinsing it out rinse some more.Curls were poppin'!  I can say is give it try it seems to be a decent conditioning treatment.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 4, 2013)

Do tell more, Dilli!  Where do you find Bentonite Clay and Aloe Vera juice?  And in what proportions did you use each?



DILLIGAF said:


> I tried a Bentonite Clay Mask yesterday and it seems to the one thing that tamed my frizz. I generally have a lot of frizz and this it the tamest its been in the longest. I think I will be adding this to my routine at least once month or every other month. It was simple enough to make and to be honest I'm the LAST person to mix up anything to put in my hair. I used:
> 
> 
> Bentonite Clay
> ...


----------



## MissTT (Mar 4, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> It was simple enough to make and to be honest* I'm the LAST person to mix up anything to put in my hair*.


  	Preach! I will gladly pay someone else to expertly mix things for me. I value my time too much. That's why haircare and natural products seem so cumbersome to me. I don't want to travel around town trying to find special herbs and spices like the Colonel's secret recipe for my wig...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Preach! I will gladly pay someone else to expertly mix things for me. I value my time too much. That's why haircare and natural products seem so cumbersome to me. I don't want to travel around town trying to find special herbs and spices like the Colonel's secret recipe for my wig...


  	Ain't nobody got time for that! LOL


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
  	I had to chime in here.  My hair has been parched the past few weeks.  I was in Target and purchased the As I AM co-wash and leave in conditioner.  Talk about rain in the desert.  Almost instantaneously I saw a difference.  Color treated hair that is soft and shiny!  Yeah I'm about that life.  LOL.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Mar 5, 2013)

I got the Knot Today leave in. I used it while I took out a 2 month old sew- in, on 7 months post relaxer hair.  I think it was meh. I also put some into my deep conditioner mix. I'm not sure that it made that much of a difference. I'm going to try some of the other leave-ins that were mentioned.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 5, 2013)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I had to chime in here.  My hair has been parched the past few weeks.  I was in Target and purchased the As I AM co-wash and leave in conditioner.  Talk about rain in the desert.  Almost instantaneously I saw a difference.  Color treated hair that is soft and shiny!  Yeah I'm about that life.  LOL.


  	I picked up the As I Am Coconut Co-wash last week from Walgreens it was $2 off. I'm not about the co-wash life, however I figured I'll try it at least once. If I don't like it I have a co-worker or two that will inherit it.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 5, 2013)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> I got the Knot Today leave in. I used it while I took out a 2 month old sew- in, on 7 months post relaxer hair.  I think it was meh. I also put some into my deep conditioner mix. I'm not sure that it made that much of a difference. I'm going to try some of the other leave-ins that were mentioned.


  I'd be interested to see if you come across anything that works for you. I'm not due to take my current install out for at least another 6-8 weeks. Detangling my hair after my base is undone is the part I dread because I'm so tender-headed.


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 5, 2013)

Tresemee Naturals is slipper, Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion if you don't mind shipping. Most conditioners with Behentrimonium Methosulfate are ideal(higher on the ingredient list the better)

I forgot how awesome jojoba oil is for my hair.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Mar 5, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I'd be interested to see if you come across anything that works for you. I'm not due to take my current install out for at least another 6-8 weeks. Detangling my hair after my base is undone is the part I dread because I'm so tender-headed.


  	I'm SUPER tender headed too.  The last time I took down my sew-in (I was 5 months post) I used coconut oil as I took my hair out of the braids.  I think that this helped a lot. With that install, I had a little bit of matting where new growth met the corn row.  The coconut oil really helped to get out the tangles.   The install that I just took out wasn't tangled at all so the lack of slip with the Knot Today wasn't that huge of a deal.  I've read in some hair forums that Cowboy Magic (it's a horse product) is really good for tangled hair. I may order some.


----------



## sss215 (Mar 6, 2013)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hi Ladies, I had to chime in here.  My hair has been parched the past few weeks.  I was in Target and purchased the As I AM co-wash and leave in conditioner.  Talk about rain in the desert.  Almost instantaneously I saw a difference.  Color treated hair that is soft and shiny!  Yeah I'm about that life.  LOL.


 Target has that now??? Great!   





DILLIGAF said:


> I picked up the As I Am Coconut Co-wash last week from Walgreens it was $2 off. I'm not about the co-wash life, however I figured I'll try it at least once. If I don't like it I have a co-worker or two that will inherit it.


  This product is labeled as a co wash  but to me its actually a sulfate free shampoo. It suds up a little and has no slip and cleaned the scalp.  I suspect labeling it a co wash is all about the marketing.  I find I  need to still condition my hair.  I really love this product, but it works differently than taking conditioner and washing with that.   They even tell you on the label to follow with a conditioner. Who has to condition again after a co wash... Lol    





RaizinnthaSun said:


> I got the Knot Today leave in. I used it while I took out a 2 month old sew- in, on 7 months post relaxer hair.  I think it was meh. I also put some into my deep conditioner mix. I'm not sure that it made that much of a difference. I'm going to try some of the other leave-ins that were mentioned.


  I love this leave in the most when using it in the kimmaytube leave in recipe   





Richelle83 said:


> Tresemee Naturals is slipper, Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion if you don't mind shipping. Most conditioners with   Behentrimonium Methosulfate are ideal(higher on the ingredient list the better)  I forgot how awesome jojoba oil is for my hair.


  Behentrimonium Methosulfate is rapeseed oil, better known as canola oil. Gives amazing slip for detangling.has  no other benefits tho. It's in Luv Naturals products too.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Mar 6, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Behentrimonium Methosulfate is rapeseed oil, better known as canola oil. Gives amazing slip for detangling.has no other benefits tho. It's in Luv Naturals products too.


  	Get out. I've never heard of anyone putting canola oil into conditioners. Makes sense though. I'm trying that soon. Thank you for the good tip.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh btw Karen's Body Beautiful and Camille Rose Naturals is now available at some Target stores. Check the websites of the respective brands to see if there is an area near you.


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 7, 2013)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> Get out. I've never heard of anyone putting canola oil into conditioners. Makes sense though. I'm trying that soon. Thank you for the good tip.


  	It is a bit more than just oil but still is made from rapeseed oil. 

  	Most don't put canola in the conditioner but certainly try!


----------



## Pikahime (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey guys! So I finally washed my hair with Carol's Daughter's Monoi shampoo and conditioner. I also borrowed the Leave In Conditioner from my mom to see how that worked too. I've decided to put a little review here in case anyone else wants to give the products a try. On my wash day today, I actually dyed my hair jet black as well as preform a roller set on it (I haven't done one in literally a year and a half)

	So a little bit about this line. According to the descriptions on the products, the Monoi Line is supposedly aimed toward people who are experiencing breakage.  I don't have a lot of breakage, but when I do experience it, as well as excess shedding. It's usually in the wintertime. The cold air is HORRIBLE for my hair!

	Shampoo- This Shampoo was... meh. It didn't tangle my hair up (thank goodness), but it wasn't anything fantastic either. I usually get more moisturized hair out of my Shea Moisture shampoo than this, so I guess I can say it's mediocre at best.
	Conditioner- I have to say the same for this product as the shampoo. I didn't see the big deal with this, other than it smelling nice. I guess I just like my deep conditioners so much, that conditioners you leave in for five minutes don't really do anything for me. I DO have to say that this conditioner did do some level of detangling for me because I was able to comb out my hair a bit better than usual.
	Leave In- The Monoi Leave in conditioner comes in a little spray bottle that you just spray on your hair. I had high hopes for this because I used to use the black vanilla version of this spray (Well.. more like steal my mother's).  This is the product that lived up to my expectations! After putting a few sprays in my hair, detangling was a breeze! I was so pleased because it usually takes about ten to fifteen minutes to detangle my hair, and this time it took a little bit more than five minutes. Which is insane!
	Sacred Repairing Serum  (I think that's what it's called)- This is a product that I.. sort of don't know what to do with? I applied it on my damp hair after washing it and doing my roller set. This serum is supposed to help strengthen your hair but since it's my first time using it, I don't think I can review it quite yet.

	As far as breakage goes... I didn't notice a difference. I have thick hair and it sheds a LOT (hair is supposed to shed up to a hundred strands a day), and perhaps there was a bit less hair in my comb while detangling but then again... I'm only a few weeks post texlax. I'll have to try this stuff again when my new growth has REALLY grown in to really test it.  And the smell of the products? Its a very floral scent that can smell overpowering if you use too much of the product. I think it's the most concentrated in the serum, which sort of settles in your hair. With the shampoo and the conditioners, it sort of just faded away.
	Hope you all find this little review useful!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 19, 2013)

Coconut oil for the hair - would this be the same coconut oil you can cook with e.g. http://www.drugstore.com/natures-way-efagold-coconut-oil-pure-extra-virgin/qxp166555?catid=183316 ?


----------



## sagehen (Mar 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Coconut oil for the hair - would this be the same coconut oil you can cook with e.g. http://www.drugstore.com/natures-way-efagold-coconut-oil-pure-extra-virgin/qxp166555?catid=183316 ?


  	That is exactly the jar of coconut oil in my refrigerator right now. I let it sit out on the counter until it is soft enough to scoop some out and I scoop out, add whatever else I want to use and away I go (I like to add neem and rosemary oil if I am treating my scalp, or alone or with castor oil for a hot oil treatment).


----------



## MissTT (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks so much. I didn't want to order the wrong thing. How do neem and rosemary oil help you? I've got seborrhic dermatitis and I'm hoping to get rid of it at least for months at a time which hasn't happened despite using fluocinonide and clobetasol.


----------



## sss215 (Mar 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Coconut oil for the hair - would this be the same coconut oil you can cook with e.g. http://www.drugstore.com/natures-way-efagold-coconut-oil-pure-extra-virgin/qxp166555?catid=183316 ?


  Do you have a Trader Joes nearby? Their organic, extra virgin coconut oil is $5.99


----------



## sagehen (Mar 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thanks so much. I didn't want to order the wrong thing. How do neem and rosemary oil help you? I've got seborrhic dermatitis and I'm hoping to get rid of it at least for months at a time which hasn't happened despite using fluocinonide and clobetasol.


	OMG you need both of these oils. I use neem oil and rosemary essential oil, mixed with peppermint essential oil and coconut (or castor) oil to massage into my scalp before a shampoo. Neem helps to remove that nasty buildup from SD on the scalp, and rosemary helps to decongest so the scalp can breathe and has antibacterial properties. Peppermint oil helps stimulate circulation on the scalp (and masks the smell of the neem oil) I warm the base oil, and then add the essential oils, and massage them into the scalp, and put the leftover on my hair, and let it sit an hour or so before I shampoo. You will feel the circulation. I have stopped using all medications and creams from my doctor since I have become acquainted with neem (I avoid irritants and when I come into contact with them I massage neem oil into the affected area). There are soaps, lotions and many products with this plant infused in them as well. I pay about $8-$10 per ounce of neem oil (it goes a looong way) which is way cheaper than my scrips were. Can you tell I like my neem lol?

  	Here is a link - I only picked this brand because it is black owned and fair trade, but this is about how much it costs, and I prefer this jar because dropper bottles can be messy (neem oil solidifies in cold):

  	http://www.vitacost.com/alaffia-basics-unrefined-neem-oil/?prSrching=0


----------



## MissTT (Mar 19, 2013)

sss215 - no Trader Joe's here. I'm in a university town though so there are a few organic, natural type stores I can't afford. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	sagehen - thank you, thank you. Good to have a black-owned resource. Now, mixing oils together seems overwhelming to me. (See my comments on the previous page about the colonel's secret recipe.) I may take the lazy route and pick up shea butter from Belle Butters - also black-owned.
Ingredients: shea butter, calendula oil, extra virgin coconut oil, jojoba oil, brahmi oil, neem oil, henna oil, rosemary oil, sweet almond oil, chamomile flower extract, lemon, vitamin E(preservative)


----------



## sagehen (Mar 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> sss215 - no Trader Joe's here. I'm in a university town though so there are a few organic, natural type stores I can't afford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL that was you upthread - sorry!

  	That looks like a good mixture, though (I will be going to look at this site - thanks).


----------



## auriannjag42 (Mar 20, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Tresemee Naturals is slipper, Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion if you don't mind shipping. Most conditioners with  Behentrimonium Methosulfate are ideal(higher on the ingredient list the better)  I forgot how awesome jojoba oil is for my hair.


  i agree about the tresemme naturals...i absolutely love this condition for that reason too...if i want to co-wash it makes it easier to deal with and helps detangle my hair easily


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Mar 30, 2013)

yayy hair  
  	here's my routine at the moment (for winter): 

*Wash:* Redken all soft (Unfortunately I got the litre size and I really want to switch over to sulfate-free after I use it up)
*Condition:* pantene pro-v conditioner for medium thick hair
  	Once every couple of weeks I use hair chemist's macadamia oil hair mask
*Leave-ins:* Cibu miso-knotty to detangle, redken 12 align straightening cream for medium thick hair from my crown downwards, and frizz ease heat protectant on my ends (I blow dry and straighten my hair every time I wash it)
  	I also add Moroccan oil frizz control or cibu ancient serum after I blow dry and before straightening.

  	Holy moley I use a lot of products, haha! But seriously, the Cibu hair care line has revived my hair after having blonde highlights when I was in my teens. I am back to my natural black hair color.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 3, 2013)

I ust got my hair colored,  and I've been relaxer free since Nov.    If you are looking for an amazing shapoo for color treated hair. Check out Kiehl's Sunflower Color Preserving Shampoo.    It made my hair feel amazing and my color looks great too!


----------



## Sarah Boxer (May 7, 2013)

i fried my hair with too many dyes job and i just found out i have a medical condition that weakens my hair. i bought the "shielo  restoration oil" and applied it 3 times....et voila' my hair are back beautiful and silky like when i was a teenager and Im 47!

While others like the smell, I do not ever like any smells - but its worth the results!


----------



## MissTT (May 7, 2013)

I'm glad you were able to restore your hair, Sarah. That must have been devastating.

  	I got a Gold Medal catalog in the mail this week. Why are they using the same pics/models they did 30 years ago? And who is keeping them in business? I can't front, though, I got a jar of Herbal Tame gel in my drawer.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 7, 2013)

After being a true lazy bum I finally decided to DC my hair. I want to rinse and let my scalp breathe so badly but I have to wait till morning. I pray it won't take me hours to detangle and twist


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 8, 2013)

I didn't know anything about these threads. Anyways I've been natural since late 2009 and wear weaves and wings from time to time. I use dominican deep conditoners,shea butter, organic coconut oil and other oils in my hair.


----------



## LouGarner (May 15, 2013)

I just found this thread. I am so happy. I have been natural for 4 almost 5 years. I had been a hard journey however after i started to do some research I have learned that all the things i was going through was common for others. I am currently using shea moisture products. Does anyone have any other products that are good on their hair.


----------



## presstoblend (May 23, 2013)

Hey CartoonChic! Love this thread!!! Well let's see...I've been natural since October 2011 and I'll have to say it's one of the best decisions that I've made. Why in the world did I take so long to make it??!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't transition I just chopped it all off. I don't know my exact hair type but I guess I fall somewhere in the 4's. I've tried a lot of products but the things that work best for me I've listed below. I don't use them all at the same time but based on what *"Sis"* (that's what I call my hair) feels like she needs.

*COWASH*


 		Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner 	
 		Aussie's MOIST Conditioner 	
 		Herbal Essence's Totally Twisted Conditioner 	
 		Suave Natural Shea Butter and Almond Conditioner 
 
*SHAMPOO (I do Once a Month)*


 		Lumiere d'hiver Clarifying Shampoo...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luv this stuff! 
 *LEAVE IN*


 		Garnier Fructis Leave In 
 *DEEP CONDITION*


 		Mayo and Olive Oil 	
 		Ojon Damage Reverse Restorative Treatment 	
 		Queen Helene's Cholesterol (I know...old faithful) 
 *MOISTURIZE AND STYLE:*


 		Aveda's Be Curly Curl Enhancer 	
 		Aveda's Brilliant Humectant Pomade 	
 		Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie 	
 		Macadamia Healing Oil 	
 		Hot 6 Oil & Olive Oil 	
 		Murray's Loc-Lock Gel (for twists)


----------



## MissTT (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the recommendations, presstoblend. I need to add a good co-wash to my stash. I currently have the one from Carol's Daughter b/c it made my daughter's hair too greasy. I need to find a suitable co-wash for her, too. She has fine, wavy hair with more of a Caucasian texture.

  	I was able to pick up the Ojon conditioner from the CCO some months back. Great score!


----------



## leahrenae (May 23, 2013)

great thread!

  	I stopped chemically straightening my hair in 2006... started wearing "natural" styles sometime 2011...

  	I used to do blow outs regularly and flat iron about once a month. comparing that technique to now, using no heat, I noticed when I used heat styling, my hair stayed moisturized longer, I didn't have to wash it as often, I didn't have to do much of anything to it. It also seemed to grow better and just seemed healthier overall...

  	I've been thinking about going back to this technique. Im not afraid of heat, and I honestly don't believe just because you use heat, means your hair won't grow... the natural nazis hate heat...

  	anywho... anyone else noticed/experienced this too?


----------



## Richelle83 (May 23, 2013)

leahrenae said:


> great thread!
> 
> I stopped chemically straightening my hair in 2006... started wearing "natural" styles sometime 2011...
> 
> ...


  	Haven't heard anyone say heat won't make your hair grow but it will alter the texture. Definitely have noticed the few times I have straightened my hair "Lola" stays moisturized longer.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 23, 2013)

presstoblend said:


> Hey CartoonChic! Love this thread!!! Well let's see...I've been natural since October 2011 and I'll have to say it's one of the best decisions that I've made. *Why in the world did I take so long to make it??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I have to agree!! I tried in 2008, but I was still very young and didn't know what all of that meant yet. Don't know why it ever took me so long! I have been natural since April 2011 and transitioned with sew ins since then, until recently now that my hair is healthy and long.

  	LeahRenae, since going natural, the only heat I have applied to my hair is a blow dry (3x) and sitting under a hooded dryer to condition (1x) EVER, so I don't know if I'm the best to answer this, but I do not think it is bad, unless you are constantly using heat. My friends who are natural use heat and they have beautiful long, healthy hair. I don't use too much heat, because my hair doesn't like heat. Even blow drying, my hair always reacts. The only thing I can really do is just sit under the dryer.
  	I would say it just depends on your hair, because if it's working for you, especially to retain moisture, then I don't see a problem.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 23, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Richelle83* 

 
*Tresemme Naturals *is the love of my hair's life lol. Giovanni makes a few great ones. Aussie Moist/Smooth and any Herbal Essence conditioner will work too.

 		 			Haven't heard anyone say heat won't make your hair grow but it will alter the texture. But definitely have noticed the few times I have straightened my hair "Lola" stays moisturized longer.



  	I've heard good things about Tresemme and Suave naturals. I currently use Organix Shampoo and Conditioner in the Argan oil, but just waiting for that to finish so I can get the Chagrin Valley Shampoo bar.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 23, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Quote: 			 				Originally Posted by *Richelle83*
> 
> 
> *Tresemme Naturals *is the love of my hair's life lol. Giovanni makes a few great ones. Aussie Moist/Smooth and any Herbal Essence conditioner will work too.
> ...


  	Which bar(s) are you going to get? I have a box full of them lol


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 23, 2013)

Have any of you tried Karen's Body Beautiful? I heard its great for 4b/4c hair


----------



## Richelle83 (May 23, 2013)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Have any of you tried Karen's Body Beautiful? I heard its great for 4b/4c hair


  	Long time ago! I loved all the scents but everything had coconut oil high up on the list also nettle which dries my hair out


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 23, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Long time ago! I loved all the scents but everything had coconut oil high up on the list also nettle which dries my hair out


	Thanks Richelle! Someone recommended it to me today and I thought I would ask you ladies what you thought. I'll double check the ingredients to see if they've changed.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 23, 2013)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Thanks Richelle! Someone recommended it to me today and I thought I would ask you ladies what you thought. I'll double check the ingredients to see if they've changed.


  	NP! If your good with the ingredients then yes KBB is great. Also Qhemet Biologics is a fav with 4b/c ladies.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 23, 2013)

I just checked and I will be avoiding the Leave-in conditioner (it has nettle, thank Richelle) but I will be checking out the Super Duper Hydrating Cream.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 23, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> NP! If your good with the ingredients then yes KBB is great. Also Qhemet Biologics is a fav with 4b/c ladies.


	You're amazing! It turns out they have a retail location 6 min away from me!!!


----------



## VampyCouture (May 23, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Richelle83* 

 
 		 			Which bar(s) are you going to get? I have a box full of them lol



  	Do you like them?
  	I am planning on ordering tonight:

  	Ayurvedic Herb Bar
  	Mud and Clay Bar
  	Neem & Tea Tree Bar
  	Rosemary Lavender Bar


----------



## Richelle83 (May 23, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Do you like them?
> I am planning on ordering tonight:
> 
> Ayurvedic Herb Bar
> ...


  	Ayurvedic is my fav. The other three are good. Carrot & Honey was nice for my face.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 23, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Richelle83* 



 		 			Ayurvedic is my fav. The other three are good. Carrot & Honey was nice for my face.



  	Thank you! I will now look into the carrot & honey. Glad you like the Ayurveda one, because that was the one I was going to try first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	ETA: Just ordered all four! So excited now!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 23, 2013)

Hey, I haven't been following this thread closely at all, but maybe you guys can help. I have relaxed hair and I've been using the pantene shampoos and conditioners for women of color w/ relaxed hair. It's been fine, but I can't help but think there's something better out there. Anyone have any recommendations for shampoos, conditioners, leave ins, scalp treatments, anything hair related for relaxed hair? Or is there already a thread for that that I'm missing?


----------



## Richelle83 (May 23, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Hey, I haven't been following this thread closely at all, but maybe you guys can help. I have relaxed hair and I've been using the pantene shampoos and conditioners for women of color w/ relaxed hair. It's been fine, but I can't help but think there's something better out there. Anyone have any recommendations for shampoos, conditioners, leave ins, scalp treatments, anything hair related for relaxed hair? Or is there already a thread for that that I'm missing?


  	Not sure if there is a thread but I'm gonna do some searching and come back to edit this post!

  	To start with http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=524429
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=570837

  	A lot of the ladies there have blogs too.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 23, 2013)

Ah, thank you so much Richelle! Searching on my own, somehow I would come up empty and get frustrated. I have a healthy head of hair and I've been relaxing it for a long, long time w/o a lot of maintenance, but I want to get on the ball now that I'm getting older. We know everything goes south after 30.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 23, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Ah, thank you so much Richelle! Searching on my own, somehow I would come up empty and get frustrated. I have a healthy head of hair and I've been relaxing it for a long, long time w/o a lot of maintenance, but I want to get on the ball now that I'm getting older. We know everything goes south after 30.


  	NP! I just hit 30 last month! I'm doing all kinds of things now that I wasn't before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So jealous, my hair and scalp were never happy relaxed!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 23, 2013)

I've had relaxed hair since I was about 12. I only stopped once when I was about 18 for maybe 6 months. It wasn't for me. I used to go to a woman for years and years and her fingers were like magic on my head. She relaxed my hair and it was always healthy and long and I had to do very little to it. This year, I've moved into relaxing at home b/c I don't feel like going over to her salon anymore. So far, so good.   Anyway, I won't hijack your thread any longer. Thanks for your help again.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 23, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Anyway, I won't hijack your thread any longer. Thanks for your help again.


  	You are not hijacking lol Your hair is healthy and you can still offer us some insight on hair care and techniques. If I come across any products, I will PM you. I know I have read some threads on different forums, but I'm not on my computer so I'll have to check later.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 23, 2013)

I agree! Definitely not hijacking! Other than the relaxer you can use the same products, just the frequency of usage needed will be different. (I don't know what I just said there but I hope you get it lol)

  	This will be helpful to anyone thinking of heat styling http://blackgirllonghair.com/2013/05/a-heat-guide/


----------



## MissTT (May 23, 2013)

I don't think it's hijacking or I'm in the wrong thread, too. It says hair thread not "natural" hair thread. I'm relaxed, too, and don't really have plans to go natural. I had long healthy hair, but had an incident w/ some medication and lost huge chunks of it. Had to chop it short eventually. It was growing back so well and then a few months ago I stopped sleeping on a satin pillowcase and broke off a bunch of hair in the back. Ugh! I really don't like doing anything to my hair. I'm too lazy and it doesn't interest me. Right now I'm trying to work on my scalp issues since I've had them for years. Sagehen has been incredibly helpful.
*eta: Sorry for being offensive.* No one here has been crabby or bossy at all. I don't like talking hair w/ a lot of natural folks. I often don't feel accepted. Everyone's style is different. Not a big deal. Some people take it as a personal affront.


----------



## sagehen (May 23, 2013)

pbi: some of us natural ladies don't feel accepted when people start throwing the phrase natural nazi around, either. I'm not trying to start any mess, IJS. That phrase is loaded in all kinds of ways. I almost wanted to stop participating in this thread when I saw that.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 23, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I don't think it's hijacking or I'm in the wrong thread, too. It says hair thread not "natural" hair thread. I'm relaxed, too, and don't really have plans to go natural. I had long healthy hair, but had an incident w/ some medication and lost huge chunks of it. Had to chop it short eventually. It was growing back so well and then a few months ago I stopped sleeping on a satin pillowcase and broke off a bunch of hair in the back. Ugh! I really don't like doing anything to my hair. I'm too lazy and it doesn't interest me. Right now I'm trying to work on my scalp issues since I've had them for years. Sagehen has been incredibly helpful. Don't kick us out natural-hair-nazis! J/k. No one here has been crabby or bossy at all. I don't like talking hair w/ a lot of natural folks. I often don't feel accepted. Everyone's style is different. Not a big deal. Some people take it as a personal affront.


  I just assumed this was a natural hair thread b/c every time I would skim through I wouldn't really see anything else.   Sorry about your hair. I know that can be devastating. I have eczema and when it first developed, it was on my neck and my scalp. It was so, so bad. I didn't know it was eczema, though. The doctor thought it was caused by the relaxer even though I had been getting them for years at that point (I was a sophomore in high school). I scratched my head like crazy and my edges thinned out a bit b/c I couldn't help scratching and pulling at the scabs (gross, I know). Then, I went to a dermatologist who knew it was eczema, treated it and I was back in business. Still a bit sensitive about my edges though and there's no cure for eczema, but at least it's not on my scalp anymore.   Speaking of edges, I need good edge control. Only when I first get a relaxer can I control this mess. I'm using argan oil and it's great except it doesn't hold all day. I tried olive oil and that was a flaky, greasy mess.


----------



## MissTT (May 23, 2013)

So sorry, sage. I was hesitant when I wrote it, but I was in a hurry/distracted. I'll remove it. Black women's hair is such a heated topic and I wish it wasn't so. It's truly the strangest of cultural fights and I wish it would stop. I noticed all the hair talk here was about natural hair, but I was hoping to be accepted unlike some other places I've visited.


----------



## sagehen (May 23, 2013)

MissTT said:


> So sorry, sage. I was hesitant when I wrote it, but I was in a hurry. I'll remove it.


	Oh, that was not only directed at you. It has been thrown around a couple times. I just wanted to say that before it went left. I don't get that vibe here; on the contrary I feel very welcomed, but I just want it to stay that way.
	That's one of the things I like about this thread; that it's just HAIR, all in one place. I can get tips on straightening, twisting, products, all here. And there is a real sense of diversity where everyone feels they can contribute.


----------



## leahrenae (May 23, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Oh, that was not only directed at you. It has been thrown around a couple times. I just wanted to say that before it went left. I don't get that vibe here; on the contrary I feel very welcomed, but I just want it to stay that way.  That's one of the things I like about this thread; that it's just HAIR, all in one place. I can get tips on straightening, twisting, products, all here. And there is a real sense of diversity where everyone feels they can contribute.


   When I typed that, I wasn't referring to anyone specific, not even in this thread. .instead, those women who tend to go a bit too far in challenging other people's hair processes, routines, and product choices. I feel like we all may have encountered, seen, or heard a super serious natural who feels the need to dictate what is right or wrong in hair care. No two people will be the same. Honestly, what I'm looking for in this thread are reviews on products I may be interested in, or finding out about new products, and learning about different routines.   No malice intended, but I think it's important to note that it isn't necessarily beneficial to criticize any other's hair routine. We can all learn new things.


----------



## sagehen (May 23, 2013)

leahrenae said:


> No malice intended, but I think it's important to note that it isn't necessarily beneficial to criticize any other's hair routine. We can all learn new things.


	I did not assume you were referring to anyone specific. We have all met people like the naturals you describe and as a natural I meet people who think the opposite and tell me all the time, but there is no one like that participating in this thread and that label is just so inflammatory (and not just about natural hair). I didn't assume any malice on your part; I just wanted to point it out. If people think that is the vibe here they will not participate.

  	Sorry to have derailed the thread y'all; let's go back to HAIR.


----------



## leahrenae (May 24, 2013)

Actually....I think this may be the perfect topic for "the hair thread." Question being: why does it seem like we, as women of color, tend to find something, anything to separate ourselves? #teamnatural #teamrelaxed I do think for the most part people's intentions aren't to separate, but there are some who definitely appear to show some type of superiority complex, whatever their side.   A close friend of mine told me of her experience of being totally ostracized from women in her office because they're all natural and she's relaxed. That's ridiculous! From reading some of the posts I think MissTT and perhaps even Shontay have experienced similar incidents.   We have a very unique type of hair, whatever "type" it may be. However we decide to wear it is our choice and we shouldn't ever feel like we're not "embracing our roots" "selling out" be labeled as lesbian (if I wear a fro this tends to be the general misconception), or feminist. We're all just people, we are who we are. I don't believe hair MAKES anyone who they are. It's just an extension of us.   So I'm just curious of you guys' thoughts.   Aaaaaand some of your favorite protective styles because summer is coming up and I don't feel like dealing with my hair regularly


----------



## leahrenae (May 24, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Sorry about your hair. I know that can be devastating. I have eczema and when it first developed, it was on my neck and my scalp. It was so, so bad. I didn't know it was eczema, though. The doctor thought it was caused by the relaxer even though I had been getting them for years at that point (I was a sophomore in high school). I scratched my head like crazy and my edges thinned out a bit b/c I couldn't help scratching and pulling at the scabs (gross, I know). Then, I went to a dermatologist who knew it was eczema, treated it and I was back in business. Still a bit sensitive about my edges though and there's no cure for eczema, but at least it's not on my scalp anymore.


  I'm wondering if I have the same issue. I noticed my scalp getting more and more dry once I stopped getting relaxers tho. I try so many different things but nothing seems to work longer than a few days. I went to a dermatologist a few years ago and they gave me some type of foam and a shampoo. That shampoo stripped my hair so badly, I didn't want to use it any more. Do you remember what your derm gave you to help?


----------



## presstoblend (May 24, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations, presstoblend. I need to add a good co-wash to my stash. I currently have the one from Carol's Daughter b/c it made my daughter's hair too greasy. I need to find a suitable co-wash for her, too. She has fine, wavy hair with more of a Caucasian texture.
> 
> I was able to pick up the Ojon conditioner from the CCO some months back. Great score!


  	You're most welcome MissTT! I'm not a fan of many of Carol's Daughters products for that exact reason...too greasy and it made my hair limp. I love the Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner as a co-wash because it makes me feel like I'm lathering my hair up when I'm really not and the slip is awesome, it really detangles and moisturizes! Let me know how things work out for you


----------



## Richelle83 (May 24, 2013)

presstoblend said:


> You're most welcome MissTT! I'm not a fan of many of Carol's Daughters products for that exact reason...too greasy and it made my hair limp. I love the Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner as a co-wash because it makes me feel like I'm lathering my hair up when I'm really not and the slip is awesome, it really detangles and moisturizes! Let me know how things work out for you


  	I so wish we had a trader joes here, everyone is always talking about how much they love that conditioner not to mention how cheap it is!


----------



## leahrenae (May 24, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I so wish we had a trader joes here, everyone is always talking about how much they love that conditioner not to mention how cheap it is!


 http://www.amazon.com/Trader-Joes-Nourish-Moisturizing-Conditioner/dp/B002LV317A

  	you may be able to find more products on amazon....


----------



## Richelle83 (May 24, 2013)

leahrenae said:


> Aaaaaand some of your favorite protective styles because summer is coming up and I don't feel like dealing with my hair regularly


  	This is why I had to leave most hair boards and twitter...at least the natural hair hashtag! So much negativity over a personal choice. I get that for some its the best way to maintain their her(getting a relaxer) and for some like myself are better off as natural. I wish people would stop being so judgemental.

  	Wearing my hair is twists has worked for me.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 24, 2013)

leahrenae said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Trader-Joes-Nourish-Moisturizing-Conditioner/dp/B002LV317A
> 
> you may be able to find more products on amazon....


  	Thanks, didn't want to pay that price for it. A friend is going to send it to me!


----------



## presstoblend (May 24, 2013)

MissTT said:


> So sorry, sage. I was hesitant when I wrote it, but I was in a hurry/distracted. I'll remove it. Black women's hair is such a heated topic and I wish it wasn't so. It's truly the strangest of cultural fights and I wish it would stop. I noticed all the hair talk here was about natural hair, but I was hoping to be accepted unlike some other places I've visited.


  	Honey I know that my hair has been the bane of my existence at times!!! I accept you girl 'cause you're my Sistuh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And some of us may get high and mighty at times (of course this doesn't include any of the beautiful ladies here) but believe you me there are times that I've SERIOUSLY contemplated reverting back to my Halle Berry hair do but then one of my infamous "Personal Summers" happens and I say "naaaaawww" I'll pass!!!! Lol!


----------



## VampyCouture (May 24, 2013)

I agree that the hair topic can get people heated, which I'm not sure why because it's their hair. Unless someone else's hair preferences affects you personally (which I've never seen), then people have no say to dictate. I just want to say that I strongly despise the #teamrelaxed and #teamnatural hashtags. Never used them, never will. It just creates further divide that doesn't need to be there in the first place.

  	On topic, I am going to make a trip to Trader Joe's and try that conditioner. Long overdue anyways. While I'm at it, might as well pick up their famous coconut oil!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 24, 2013)

I started this thread to discuss hair. It's not specifically focused on natural, relaxed, or anything in between. Everyone is welcomed to participate and share. Even if you wear your hair bald!


----------



## sagehen (May 24, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I agree that the hair topic can get people heated, which I'm not sure why because it's their hair. Unless someone else's hair preferences affects you personally (which I've never seen), then people have no say to dictate. I just want to say that I strongly despise the #teamrelaxed and #teamnatural hashtags. Never used them, never will. It just creates further divide that doesn't need to be there in the first place.


  	This. Exactly. I also don't understand why people put so much stock in what other people think of their hair. If you are not employing me, paying my bills or sleeping next to me at night, who cares. If a person truly accepts and likes themself, other people's opinions don't hold that much sway. People who would make certain degrading comments, etc, don't have to see me, and it's their loss.


----------



## presstoblend (May 24, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I so wish we had a trader joes here, everyone is always talking about how much they love that conditioner not to mention how cheap it is!


  	Let me get my hands on a bottle in a few weeks and I'll send it to you...my gift


----------



## CartoonChic (May 24, 2013)

I've switched to the As I Am products and I'm very pleased with them after using them for a few months. I made an effort to get them from Sally's when they had the $2 off sale. I was a bit shocked at the prices when I first saw them. I was expecting them to be cheaper because they were at Sally's. I only bought the Curl Clarity Shampoo, Coconut CoWash Cleansing Conditioner, and the Hydration Elation Intensive Conditioner. I haven't used the Curl Clarity Shampoo yet. I use the Coconut CoWash as my shampoo, then the Hydration Elation to condition.

  	My hair feels really moisturized after using those two products. I haven't done much else with my hair like I wanted. Things have been so busy for me the past few months that a ponytail is still all I can manage. My son graduates high school Tuesday, so I think I'll make an effort to do something besides a ponytail.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 24, 2013)

presstoblend said:


> Hey CartoonChic! Love this thread!!! Well let's see...I've been natural since October 2011 and I'll have to say it's one of the best decisions that I've made. Why in the world did I take so long to make it??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Did you get that steamer? How do you like it if you did? I'm still thinking about picking one up.


----------



## presstoblend (May 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My hair feels really moisturized after using those two products. I haven't done much else with my hair like I wanted. Things have been so busy for me the past few months that a ponytail is still all I can manage. My son graduates high school Tuesday, so I think I'll make an effort to do something besides a ponytail.


  	Ok...two things here: First and foremost Shut the front door! Girl you don't look like you have a person graduating from high school!   Back on topic...I know what you mean about stepping up the effort. I went to Rite Aid to buy one of those jeweled Scunci hair band thingys to try something new but decided against it. I'm really considering chopping it all off and keeping it low for awhile.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 24, 2013)

sagehen said:


> This. Exactly.* I also don't understand why people put so much stock in what other people think of their hair.* If you are not employing me, paying my bills or sleeping next to me at night, who cares. If a person truly accepts and likes themself, other people's opinions don't hold that much sway. People who would make certain degrading comments, etc, don't have to see me, and it's their loss.


  	Right. I don't have the time to worry about what other people think when I have life and other stuff going on! lol


----------



## shontay07108 (May 24, 2013)

leahrenae said:


> I'm wondering if I have the same issue. I noticed my scalp getting more and more dry once I stopped getting relaxers tho. I try so many different things but nothing seems to work longer than a few days. I went to a dermatologist a few years ago and they gave me some type of foam and a shampoo. That shampoo stripped my hair so badly, I didn't want to use it any more. Do you remember what your derm gave you to help?


  I was given drops to apply to my scalp called Diprolene. It has to be prescribed by a doctor, but a regular doctor can do it. You don't need a dermatologist. I have a minor recurrence of it during the transitions in weather and through the winter. I guess somehow the humidity in the Summer keeps it at bay. The drops are a miracle, though. Instant relief and it doesn't change the texture of your hair and doesn't have a scent.   Man, I believe in live and let live. I'm not out here telling people what to do with anything regarding their bodies, hair, etc. It's personal. We all have our ideas of what's right and wrong and what's aesthetically pleasing to us, but we need to learn that just because we have an opinion that we don't need to shove it down each others throats. Especially not in a way that's pushy and judgmental and that goes both ways when it involves natural vs relaxed hair. I'm a strong woman and I like what I like and no one's going to make me doubt myself. I've had people try to "educate" me on this and that and tell me that I'm not as black as they are (what?) and accuse me of being brainwashed by European standards of beauty (huh?). Your hair choices don't make you who you are and fortunately, no one I know in real life has said those things to me because heaven help them if I can get my hands on them. Just do what you do and let me do what I do and it's cool.   Anyway, back to the issue at hand. Anyone know of a good edge control product?  Also, any of you ladies deal with wigs or half wigs? I'm all about half wigs and I'm surprised more women (at least the ones I know) don't have much experience with them. They're so easy to deal with and don't put any stress on your hair.


----------



## MissTT (May 24, 2013)

I wish we had a Trader Joe's, too. I'm often hearing good recommendations from there.

  	Sounds like a lot of us have skin/scalp issues. I have seborrheic dermatitis and it is a PITA. Sagehen has been excellent at walking me through some oil concoctions to help treat it. I feel like I'm bugging her, but she never treats me that way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Personally, this place has been one of the coolest spaces ever regarding the gathering of WOC. It feels good.


----------



## leahrenae (May 24, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I wish we had a Trader Joe's, too. I'm often hearing good recommendations from there.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of us have skin/scalp issues. I have seborrheic dermatitis and it is a PITA. Sagehen has been excellent at walking me through some oil concoctions to help treat it. I feel like I'm bugging her, but she never treats me that way.
> 
> ...


  	I've been told I have this too! Please share your oil concoction recipes!
  	It's sooooo annoying! I was thinking it may be eczema due to the itchiness and burning sometimes... at this point, I just want a clear scalp! Flakes falling on my shirt is NOT cute. at all!


----------



## leahrenae (May 24, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Also, any of you ladies deal with wigs or half wigs? I'm all about half wigs and I'm surprised more women (at least the ones I know) don't have much experience with them. They're so easy to deal with and don't put any stress on your hair.


  	Thanks for your input!

  	I've been using the creme of nature argan oil edge control. I like it sooo much better than the ORS edge control, that stuff is sooo flaky!
  	but I experienced the same, the hold of the CoN doesn't last very long.

  	I tried a half wig about a year go.. it was convenient but I didn't like the style so I stopped wearing it.
  	I'm actually (still) making some clipin extensions. they're just as convenient and you can have different styles.
  	very easy to make, so you can save money just buying supplies and hair as opposed to buying the clipins.


----------



## MissTT (May 24, 2013)

Right now I am using a mixture of coconut oil, neem oil, peppermint oil, and rosemary oil as a treatment on my scalp. I let it sit for at least 30 minutes, but have slept in it before b/c I was too lazy to wash my hair. LOL It has subsided to mild dandruff now, but still itches and sometimes insanely so. Washing my hair more often is definitely helping the flakes though.

  	leahrenae you're natural right? How do you work clip-ins into your hair? I may want to consider them for summer. You just have to sew the clips onto wefted hair, right? I'm thinking I could manage that. The thing is I can't braid my own hair. I regret not having this skill.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 24, 2013)

Braiding your own hair takes a lot of practice and patience. It took me a long time to get as good as I've become and I still haven't mastered it. Cornrows are not my friend mostly. I can do a decent enough job though so that my hair lays flat under my half wigs.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 24, 2013)

Shontay, I haven't tried half wigs, but I like wigs as a protective style. I have never done lace front wigs though. Just a regular wig and I secure it with bobby pins rather than clips. I also don't 'wear them for extended periods of time. Only 8 hours here and 6 hours there when I feel like it lol


----------



## shontay07108 (May 24, 2013)

I've played around with a couple of synthetic lace wigs, but they look so obvious and ratchet to me. No matter how I tried it. I looked older and it just wasn't a good look. If I ever get a lace wig, it's going to be human hair and all lace, not just the front. I also want it custom made. I need to find a salon to go to so I can be sure. I'm afraid of getting ripped off online. I want a certified, Beyonce type lace wig and nothing else will do.   Half wigs have been good to me, though. I wear them all the time and have done so for at least 5 years now. A lot of people think it's my own hair. I'm not hung up on having people think that, but I won't correct them :lol:. People can believe my hair is fake as long as it's well done, ya know? I used to take my wig off every single time at the end of the day, but now I wear a curly one and it's a lot easier to just wrap it up at night.


----------



## MissTT (May 24, 2013)

Well it's not that you want people to think it's your hair as much as you _don't _want it to look like a wig - because that's bad. LOL. I totally know what you mean. I'm embarrassed that I ever wore synthetics. I must have looked crazy. Shontay send me a link to where you get your pieces. You can PM if you want. I used to have a curly one like yours about 12 years ago. It was so hot!  'cept some p0rn star Heather Hunter had the same piece I think.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 24, 2013)

I actually get my pieces from a local wig shop. I've been going there for years and the owners know exactly what I like(and give me a bit of a discount, too). I do plan on buying some pieces online, though.   These sites are on my list :  http://www.shophairwigs.com/  http://www.blackhairspray.com/  http://www.hairsisters.com/en/index.php


----------



## MissTT (May 24, 2013)

We have one shop here locally that sells units and lets just say, ahem, they're not what I would call professional. That's why I have so many issues. I can get wefts at Sally's though. Haven't done it in ages. Found a bag of hair when we moved and I was so mad I had wasted it. LOL I know it was from a good 10 years ago so I pitched despite it being unused. I had opened it though. 
  	Thanks for the links. I think I'm gonna try a partial this summer. I used them before and they are very natural looking.


----------



## MissTT (May 24, 2013)

I've purchased from:
  	ebonyline.com
  	hairwigharlem.com
  	clairhair.com
  	elevatestyles.com
  	especiallyyours.com is still sending me catalogs, but I stopped shopping with them a long time ago. Other places have cheaper units.


----------



## leahrenae (May 24, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Right now I am using a mixture of coconut oil, neem oil, peppermint oil, and rosemary oil as a treatment on my scalp. I let it sit for at least 30 minutes, but have slept in it before b/c I was too lazy to wash my hair. LOL It has subsided to mild dandruff now, but still itches and sometimes insanely so. Washing my hair more often is definitely helping the flakes though.
> 
> leahrenae you're natural right? How do you work clip-ins into your hair? I may want to consider them for summer. You just have to sew the clips onto wefted hair, right? I'm thinking I could manage that. The thing is I can't braid my own hair. I regret not having this skill.


  	I tried coconut and tea tree oil mix and it left my hair feeling very weighed down and didn't seem to help much. perhaps I wasn't applying/washing out properly. I'll try it again...

  	yes, Im natural. you can just clip them right onto your hair, but I actually plain on braiding my hair back and clipping the extensions onto the braids and having some 'leave out' in front.. all you need are wig clips, needle, and thread and sew the clips right onto the wefts


----------



## Richelle83 (May 24, 2013)

I've never had a wig or weave. Most of the time its too hot here-for me at least. 

  	Jojoba oil closely resembles the sebum your scalp produces. I need to buy some more and see if that will help. Use to cowash daily but now Lola is too long for all that and have noticed my scalp and roots are dry.


----------



## MissTT (May 24, 2013)

leahrenae said:


> I tried coconut and tea tree oil mix and it left my hair feeling very weighed down and didn't seem to help much. perhaps I wasn't applying/washing out properly. I'll try it again...
> 
> yes, Im natural. you can just clip them right onto your hair, but I actually plain on braiding my hair back and clipping the extensions onto the braids and having some 'leave out' in front.. all you need are wig clips, needle, and thread and sew the clips right onto the wefts


  	I put the oil on my scalp, not so much my hair. Maybe that will help?

  	I guess I was envisioning you clipping in bone straight hair with curly hair. Do you straighten your own hair first or are you wearing curly styles. I'd love to see pics if you happen to have any. Even if they're of someone else doing the same thing. Feel free to PM.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 24, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *CartoonChic* 

 

 		 			What test are you talking about and how can I take it? I think my hair is one way and then it decides to change its mind and be something else.

 		 			Did you get that steamer? How do you like it if you did? I'm still thinking about picking one up.



  	From Curly Nikki-You’ll need a glass container at least 6 inches tall and a few inches wide. Fill the container almost to the top with tap water and let it sit undisturbed until it reaches room temperature. While you’re waiting, pluck a clean hair from your head. Then, very gently lay the hair on top of the water. Look at the glass container from the side and watch the hair to see how it sinks. If your hair is in virgin condition it will float for a long time. If it’s very porous it will start to sink right away. The higher the porosity, the faster it will sink.

Did this with two strands from different sections of my head. One strand took a day and a half to sink lol the other strand-half of the strand suck and the other half was still floating -_-

Hubster bought me a steamer in 2010 and its sitting in the living room unused. Its hot as all get out for one and mainly after doing it regularly I didn't notice any difference than baggying my whole head. I feel guilty now so I might try again in a week or two and see how that goes.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 24, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> From Curly Nikki-You’ll need a glass container at least 6 inches tall and a few inches wide. Fill the container almost to the top with tap water and let it sit undisturbed until it reaches room temperature. While you’re waiting, pluck a clean hair from your head. Then, very gently lay the hair on top of the water. Look at the glass container from the side and watch the hair to see how it sinks. If your hair is in virgin condition it will float for a long time. If it’s very porous it will start to sink right away. The higher the porosity, the faster it will sink.
> 
> Did this with two strands from different sections of my head. One strand took a day and a half to sink lol the other strand-half of the strand suck and the other half was still floating -_-
> 
> Hubster bought me a steamer in 2010 and its sitting in the living room unused. Its hot as all get out for one and mainly after doing it regularly I didn't notice any difference than baggying my whole head. I feel guilty now so I might try again in a week or two and see how that goes.


	Thanks! I'll try the test next week. I'm thinking my laziness will get in the way of using the steamer properly.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 24, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lol! Thanks. I get that a lot, actually. I'll be 37 in 2 weeks.

  	Shontay, love your new avatar.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! Thanks. I get that a lot, actually. I'll be 37 in 2 weeks.  Shontay, love your new avatar.


  Thanks! I'm not crazy about it though. That shirt with that necklace? No. I just bought that necklace and wanted to try it on. I'm wearing RiRi Woo in that picture and I'm so excited about it, I wanted to have it in my avatar. Gotta get a better shot sometime soon. I bought 2 RRW's and now I'm wishing I had bought 4. I haven't been this excited about a lipstick since Mac's Love Goddess.


----------



## Copperhead (May 25, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Ah, thank you so much Richelle! Searching on my own, somehow I would come up empty and get frustrated. I have a healthy head of hair and I've been relaxing it for a long, long time w/o a lot of maintenance, but I want to get on the ball now that I'm getting older. We know everything goes south after 30.


  	I, like you Shontay, have relaxed hair. I take care of it but I don't make a big fuss about it. My hair does not require a lot of maintenance and it's a good thing because I'm very lazy when it comes to my hair. I was never a "regular"at hairdressers. Like my mom, I never had standing appointments. I have one that I had been going to on and off for about 20 years but I haven't been to her in at least 3 years. Even in the 20 years that I'd go to her I'd only go about once or twice a year (if that). I've just always been good at taking care of my own hair. I guess I'm just fortunate enough that it would take a whole lot of neglect in order for my hair to not be healthy, or at least to look like it wasn't. I don't have many holy grail products. I once used to go to this male hairdresser that got me hooked on Nexxus Therappe shampoo and Humectress conditoner. I still like those. Design Essentials has a sheen spray that I really like. I use ORS Moisturizing Lotion for more moisture. I color my own hair and just recently took to it with a pair of scissors. I just wear a simple bob so it wasn't hard to do. LOL. Right now I'm using a shampoo and conditioner by Motions but I'm ready to try something else or I may just go back to Nexxus. 

  	ETA: And I absolutely LOVE beauty supply stores. I feel like a kid in a candy store when I'm in a beauty supply store. I just recently went to buy new brushes and came across this deep conditioner pack by ORS with banana and bamboo extract in it that I bought and will try upon my next hair wash. 

  	I saw you said you need edge control. I have one by ORS Edge Control that works pretty well. I don't use it often but when I do, I don't apply very much. There are a few others on the market as well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2013)

Before I went natural I had long, healthy, relaxed hair. I found that washing every 1 or 2 weeks depending on how hot it got out here in the MIA worked great for me. In my opinion roller sets were my saving grace. I had body, volume and shiny hair. Which I find is hard to maintain when your hair is any other color but black. I was of the opinion when I was relaxed that shampoo is just that shampoo. I would wash my hair with anything and then spend a little more time and money on my conditioners. Most of my deep conditioners were from the Dominican salons. They should be fairly easy to get at most urban beauty supply stores. Silicon Mix is one, I still use that one as a natural occasionally. For the most part I had someone who helped me take great care of my relaxed hair in NYC. Once I moved out to Miami I found a salon (Dominican) that I loved.  The photo included is an old one. My hair relaxed was actually longer than this before I cut it.


----------



## Copperhead (May 25, 2013)

DILLIGAF, your hair looked very shiny and healthy in that picture.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I, like you Shontay, have relaxed hair. I take care of it but I don't make a big fuss about it. My hair does not require a lot of maintenance. I was never a "regular"at hairdressers. Like my mom, I never had standing appointments. I have one that I had been going to on and off for about 20 years but I haven't been to her in at least 3 years. Even in the 20 years that I'd go to her I'd only go about once or twice a year (if that). I've just always been good at taking care of my own hair. I guess I'm just fortunate enough that it would take a whole lot of neglect in order for my hair to not be healthy, or at least to look like it wasn't. I don't have many holy grail products. I once used to go to this male hairdresser that got me hooked on Nexxus Therappe shampoo and Humectress conditoner. I still like those. Design Essentials has a sheen spray that I really like. I use ORS Moisturizing Lotion for more moisture. I color my own hair and just recently took to it with a pair of scissors. I just wear a simple bob so it wasn't hard to do. LOL. Right now I'm using a shampoo and conditioner by Motions but I'm ready to try something else or I may just go back to Nexxus.
> 
> ETA: And I absolutely LOVE beauty supply stores. I feel like a kid in a candy store when I'm in a beauty supply store. I just recently went to buy new brushes and came across this deep conditioner pack by ORS with banana and bamboo extract in it that I bought and will try upon my next hair wash.
> 
> I saw you said you need edge control. I have one by ORS Edge Control that works pretty well. I don't use it often but when I do, I don't apply very much. There are a few others on the market as well.


  	I loved Nexxus Humectress conditioner when I was relaxed. My hair loved that stuff! I also used a ton of  Design Essentials products I know the sheen spray you are talking about, can't remember the name of it though.


----------



## Copperhead (May 25, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I loved Nexxus Humectress conditioner when I was relaxed. My hair loved that stuff! I also used a ton of  Design Essentials products I know the sheen spray you are talking about, can't remember the name of it though.


  	I think it's called Diamonds oil sheen spray. My long time hair dresser used it on me and I told her I need a good oil sheen spray like that and she sold Design Essentials so I bought a can. I'm just about out of it now but I will buy another can. I also have one by Motions that I kind of like. I don't like it as much as the DE Diamonds though.


----------



## Copperhead (May 25, 2013)

Oh and I forgot to say that Keracare also has some nice products that I've used on my relaxed hair. Their setting lotion and foam wrap setting lotion is good if you do roller sets and their Humecto Creme Conditioner is really good.

  	Sally's One N Only Argan oil is pretty good too.


----------



## leahrenae (May 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I put the oil on my scalp, not so much my hair. Maybe that will help?
> 
> I guess I was envisioning you clipping in bone straight hair with curly hair. Do you straighten your own hair first or are you wearing curly styles. I'd love to see pics if you happen to have any. Even if they're of someone else doing the same thing. Feel free to PM.


  	I'd put it on my scalp, but I guess with it running down, it'll get on my hair.. IDK I'll tryusing it again

  	lol... noooo I plan on straightening my hair first and blending.  but I also want to make clipins with curly weave.

  	here are a couple vids showing how to install and blend

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm_3zXTfNaQ
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lyohck1DtVc
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdVZUotCRq0


----------



## leahrenae (May 25, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Before I went natural I had long, healthy, relaxed hair. I found that washing every 1 or 2 weeks depending on how hot it got out here in the MIA worked great for me. In my opinion roller sets were my saving grace. I had body, volume and shiny hair. Which I find is hard to maintain when your hair is any other color but black. I was of the opinion when I was relaxed that shampoo is just that shampoo. I would wash my hair with anything and then spend a little more time and money on my conditioners. Most of my deep conditioners were from the Dominican salons. They should be fairly easy to get at most urban beauty supply stores. Silicon Mix is one, I still use that one as a natural occasionally. For the most part I had someone who helped me take great care of my relaxed hair in NYC. Once I moved out to Miami I found a salon (Dominican) that I loved.  The photo included is an old one. My hair relaxed was actually longer than this before I cut it.


  	I can't even remember what my hair looked like relaxed, lol!
  	Yours was very pretty and healthy looking!
  	did you do a BC or transition to natural?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2013)

leahrenae said:


> I can't even remember what my hair looked like relaxed, lol!
> Yours was very pretty and healthy looking!
> did you do a BC or transition to natural?


  	I transitioned to natural. I've always had a lot of hair on my head the idea of having a TWA just didn't sit well with me at the time. I transitioned for a year and six months I believe.


----------



## sagehen (May 25, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I loved Nexxus Humectress conditioner when I was relaxed. My hair loved that stuff! I also used a ton of  Design Essentials products I know the sheen spray you are talking about, can't remember the name of it though.


  	I agree about splurging on the conditioners and the stuff that will stay on your hair longer, and I still love Nexxus Humectress and Kerafix as a natural. Products are just product, regardless of the way one wears their hair. It's all about what works and keeps it healthy.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2013)

Today is a wash day because I treated my hair like crap all week. Happens I know. I was going through my stash because I'm seriously working toward using up most, if not all of the things that I've purchased and try to get it down to some core products, HG if you will. I realized that I've done a great job since last year and I've used most of the things I've bought just to try or they have found  new homes with other people who will love them more than I ever could. As I was in the shower I ran out of my favorite clarifying shampoo and I had to reach for something else. I really do not like the Design Essentials Naturals Natural Curls Cleanser. It's a sulfate free shampoo.Now I've tried other sulfate free shampoos, this one doesn't make my hair feel clean in the least. I shampooed twice and still feel like my hair wasn't clean.I'm wondering if anyone else has used this product and what their thoughts are on it. Someone at work is going to get this.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 25, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Awesome to see this!! Natural since 12/08
> 
> HG's
> 
> ...


  	This is still accurate amazingly except I forgot to add the no go of coconut oil and Oyin Whipped Pudding works great with CJ Smoothing Lotion for my twists. Also found SDK Herbal Riche oil with Tea Tree Oil has worked nicely on certain spots of my scalp that are sensitive.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> This is still accurate amazingly except I forgot to add the no go of coconut oil and Oyin Whipped Pudding works great with CJ Smoothing Lotion for my twists. Also found SDK Herbal Riche oil with Tea Tree Oil has worked nicely on certain spots of my scalp that are sensitive.


  	I just used my first Curl Junkie product today, Curl Rehab, and I have to say I love it!!!


----------



## Richelle83 (May 25, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just used my first Curl Junkie product today, Curl Rehab, and I have to say I love it!!!


  	I LOVE her products, a little expensive but they all work very well with my hair. Aveyou is probably the best place to get them.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 25, 2013)

ORS was the first edge control I ever tried. It had amazing hold, but after the second day of using it, and sparingly, there was so much flaking and buildup. I had to ditch it unfortunately.   I dragged myself to the drugstore and after going almost crazy I settle on a bunch of Creme of Nature products. I got the shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner, leave in and argan oil. Man, it was not cheap so I hope it works. Although, it wouldn't be the first time I've wasted money on trying something new. I was looking for Keracare and their edge control, but I guess I have to go to a beauty supply for that. I got the Elasta QP Glaze for the edges.


----------



## Copperhead (May 25, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I dragged myself to the drugstore and after going almost crazy I settle on a bunch of Creme of Nature products. I got the shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner, leave in and argan oil. Man, it was not cheap so I hope it works. Although, it wouldn't be the first time I've wasted money on trying something new. I was looking for Keracare and their edge control, but I guess I have to go to a beauty supply for that. I got the Elasta QP Glaze for the edges.


  	Did you get that Creme of Nature Argan Oil Intensive conditioner packet? What about the Creme of Nature Edge Control? Hopefully that Elasta QP works for you. If not, hopefully you'll find the Keracare edge control and give that a try. Doesn't Design Essentials have an Edge Control product too?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Did you get that Creme of Nature Argan Oil Intensive conditioner packet? What about the Creme of Nature Edge Control? Hopefully that Elasta QP works for you. If not, hopefully you'll find the Keracare edge control and give that a try.


  	Maybe Hicks Edges? It's a bit pricey but I've heard great things from relaxed and natural alike.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I LOVE her products, a little expensive but they all work very well with my hair. Aveyou is probably the best place to get them.


  	Ricky's NYC has started to carry the line. Its the only place in South Florida that I know of that I can get it on the ground.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 25, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ricky's NYC has started to carry the line. Its the only place in South Florida that I know of that I can get it on the ground.


  	Soo jealous.Little ole central FL has didly squat lol.


----------



## Copperhead (May 25, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Maybe Hicks Edges? It's a bit pricey but I've heard great things from relaxed and natural alike.


  	I've never heard of this. Where is it sold?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 25, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Did you get that Creme of Nature Argan Oil Intensive conditioner packet? What about the Creme of Nature Edge Control? Hopefully that Elasta QP works for you. If not, hopefully you'll find the Keracare edge control and give that a try. Doesn't Design Essentials have an Edge Control product too?


 I don't recall seeing a packet or the edge control. I saw their relaxer and that was it outside of the stuff I picked up.   I had to realize they had shampoos  in the same packaging, but they did different things. I almost got the one for fine brittle hair. I preferred the dry hair and flaky scalp one b/c my hair isn't fine or brittle.   





DILLIGAF said:


> Maybe Hicks Edges? It's a bit pricey but I've heard great things from relaxed and natural alike.


  I went through a ton of written and video reviews of Hicks last night. I came across some negative ones, but I will give it a try I think. I have to find it first. I do want to use Keracare first, though.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I went through a ton of written and video reviews of Hicks last night. I came across some negative ones, but I will give it a try I think. I have to find it first. I do want to use Keracare first, though.


  	I know its available in most urban beauty supply stores. According to a quick internet search its available at select Walmart stores. The one that I have was a gift from my sister and she bought it in Atlanta. I don't use it often so the one container I've has lasted a while.


----------



## sss215 (May 26, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> ORS was the first edge control I ever tried. It had amazing hold, but after the second day of using it, and sparingly, there was so much flaking and buildup. I had to ditch it unfortunately.   I dragged myself to the drugstore and after going almost crazy I settle on a bunch of Creme of Nature products. I got the shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner, leave in and argan oil. Man, it was not cheap so I hope it works. Although, it wouldn't be the first time I've wasted money on trying something new. I was looking for Keracare and their edge control, but I guess I have to go to a beauty supply for that. I got the Elasta QP Glaze for the edges.





shontay07108 said:


> I don't recall seeing a packet or the edge control. I saw their relaxer and that was it outside of the stuff I picked up.   I had to realize they had shampoos  in the same packaging, but they did different things. I almost got the one for fine brittle hair. I preferred the dry hair and flaky scalp one b/c my hair isn't fine or brittle.  I went through a ton of written and video reviews of Hicks last night. I came across some negative ones, but I will give it a try I think. I have to find it first. I do want to use Keracare first, though.


   Try Aveda's Control Paste for a long lasting, soft hold. It really keeps edges in place. Hicks, ORS, and all the rest seem to breakdown from my body heat. Aveda's doesn't.   Castor oil and a scarf always does the trick as well


----------



## sss215 (May 26, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Hey, I haven't been following this thread closely at all, but maybe you guys can help. I have relaxed hair and I've been using the pantene shampoos and conditioners for women of color w/ relaxed hair. It's been fine, but I can't help but think there's something better out there. Anyone have any recommendations for shampoos, conditioners, leave ins, scalp treatments, anything hair related for relaxed hair? Or is there already a thread for that that I'm missing?


  My relaxed hair was the healthiest when I started to use shampoos with no sulfates.  Over the 4 years I've been sulfate free, my hair has been its healthiest.  I don't relax my hair anymore, but I color and highlight. Sulfate free shampoos are a must now.   





CartoonChic said:


> I've switched to the As I Am products and I'm very pleased with them after using them for a few months. I made an effort to get them from Sally's when they had the $2 off sale. I was a bit shocked at the prices when I first saw them. I was expecting them to be cheaper because they were at Sally's. I only bought the Curl Clarity Shampoo, Coconut CoWash Cleansing Conditioner, and the Hydration Elation Intensive Conditioner. I haven't used the Curl Clarity Shampoo yet. I use the Coconut CoWash as my shampoo, then the Hydration Elation to condition.  My hair feels really moisturized after using those two products. I haven't done much else with my hair like I wanted. Things have been so busy for me the past few months that a ponytail is still all I can manage. My son graduates high school Tuesday, so I think I'll make an effort to do something besides a ponytail.


  I love As I Am products. I use the Coconut CoWash, Hydration Elation, Double Butter and Smoothing Gel.  I love those and a few moisturizing products from Bee Mine, and Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade. I also like Luv Natural's cleanser.  There is one more  hair line I want to try,  My Honey Child. I'm intrigued.   Congratulations to you son!  





CartoonChic said:


> What test are you talking about and how can I take it? I think my hair is one way and then it decides to change its mind and be something else.  Were you able to take the test?  Are you low or high?  When I found out my hair had low porosity, I did the baking soda treatment and was amazed about how well my conditioning products worked afterwards.    Did you get that steamer? How do you like it if you did? I'm still thinking about picking one up.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 26, 2013)

Design Essentials also has an awesome edge control. I used to use ORS, but it did nothing for me.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 26, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Congratulations to you son!


	Thanks! I initially tried As I Am because of you and DILLIGAF. So glad I did! My hair seems to love the stuff. I washed my hair with it last night. I won't even begin to talk about the sorry state my hair was in before I washed it. I was able to detangle a lot easier than I expected and my hair feels so moisturized. I think I'm going to take advantage of one of those 20% off online Sally's coupons and will try the DoubleButter Cream next.

  	What do you think of the Luv Naturals line? I told myself I was going to buy her entire line as soon as it launched, then I lost interest.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 26, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I dragged myself to the drugstore and after going almost crazy I settle on a bunch of Creme of Nature products. I got the shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner, leave in and argan oil. Man, it was not cheap so I hope it works. Although, it wouldn't be the first time I've wasted money on trying something new. I was looking for Keracare and their edge control, but I guess I have to go to a beauty supply for that. I got the Elasta QP Glaze for the edges.


  	OMG, you just took me back! Creme of Nature is all I would use back in the day. I loved their moisturizing detangling shampoo, but it didn't quite work the same on my hair after they changed the formula. *sigh* And I remember taking globs of Elasta QP, wetting my boar bristled brush, and trying to slick my hair back until you could see my thoughts.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 26, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I dragged myself to the drugstore and after going almost crazy I settle on a bunch of Creme of Nature products. I got the shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner, leave in and argan oil. Man, it was not cheap so I hope it works. Although, it wouldn't be the first time I've wasted money on trying something new. I was looking for Keracare and their edge control, but I guess I have to go to a beauty supply for that. I got the Elasta QP Glaze for the edges.
> OMG, you just took me back! Creme of Nature is all I would use back in the day. I loved their moisturizing detangling shampoo, but it didn't quite work the same on my hair after they changed the formula. *sigh* And I remember taking globs of Elasta QP, wetting my boar bristled brush, and trying to *slick my hair back until you could see my thoughts*.








  	I don't use the Elasta QP glaze, but their moisturizer and deep conditioner is the truth!! I use their moisturizer when I want to refresh/remoisturize my curls


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 26, 2013)

Omg that all ya'll do is talk make up,im gonna ban her from this shit. lol


----------



## Copperhead (May 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> OMG, you just took me back! Creme of Nature is all I would use back in the day. I loved their moisturizing detangling shampoo, but it didn't quite work the same on my hair after they changed the formula. *sigh* And I remember taking globs of Elasta QP, wetting my boar bristled brush, *and trying to slick my hair back until you could see my thoughts.*


----------



## shontay07108 (May 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> OMG, you just took me back! Creme of Nature is all I would use back in the day. I loved their moisturizing detangling shampoo, but it didn't quite work the same on my hair after they changed the formula. *sigh* And I remember taking globs of Elasta QP, wetting my boar bristled brush, and *trying to slick my hair back until you could see my thoughts.* hboy:


  :lol:  I washed my hair last night and the first impression of the Creme of Nature products is all good so far. My hair is softer than it's ever been when washing it myself. I probably have to do another relaxer in about 3 weeks, but my hair is so soft right now I think I can hold off on it. I just washed my hair and wrapped it up to let it air dry. I  also used the Elasta QP and the Argan Oil. The Elasta QP isn't a strong hold on my edges, but it's OK for now. The search will continue.


----------



## Copperhead (May 26, 2013)

I was getting ready to try a new brand of haircolor but decided to wait until one night this week. This is my hair today. Ya'll can't see it but there are lots of gray and other colors in there. LOL!


----------



## sss215 (May 27, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! I initially tried As I Am because of you and DILLIGAF. So glad I did! My hair seems to love the stuff. I washed my hair with it last night. I won't even begin to talk about the sorry state my hair was in before I washed it. I was able to detangle a lot easier than I expected and my hair feels so moisturized. I think I'm going to take advantage of one of those 20% off online Sally's coupons and will try the DoubleButter Cream next.  What do you think of the Luv Naturals line? I told myself I was going to buy her entire line as soon as it launched, then I lost interest.


  I like Luv Naturals.  I tried the cleanser which has tea tree and mint in it so my scalp gets a nice treat. And the conditioner has amazing slip. Actually both products have great slip, and a little goes along way so I feel like its a great value. I haven't tried the leave in and detangler yet, but I will this summer.  I am really happy with the the items I've used so far.  So glad As I Am is available locally. I like to mix them with my on line only products.  Waiting for products to ship can be annoying some times. I see that some of the local beauty supplies sell the more boutique-ish natural hair products like Carol'sDaughter, Jane Carter, As I Am and Miss Jessie's now. I still try to buy as many natural hair products that I can from the original  company and with the exception of As I Am, I don't use those products anyway.   





shontay07108 said:


> :lol:  I washed my hair last night and the first impression of the Creme of Nature products is all good so far. My hair is softer than it's ever been when washing it myself. I probably have to do another relaxer in about 3 weeks, but my hair is so soft right now I think I can hold off on it. I just washed my hair and wrapped it up to let it air dry. I  also used the Elasta QP and the Argan Oil. The Elasta QP isn't a strong hold on my edges, but it's OK for now. The search will continue.


  Check out the Aveda Control Paste. It's the best!


----------



## MissTT (May 27, 2013)

Love the vids! Thanks you. How long do you leave clips in? I'm thinking one week max so you can wash it. (Says the girl who could barely keep a 2 wk wash schedule.)

  	Like Copperhead I am very lazy about messing with my hair. I've almost considered going to the salon weekly to get my hair washed. I figured it was worth the money if I want healthy hair, but have zero interest in maintaining it myself. Old ladies are on to something...


leahrenae said:


> I'd put it on my scalp, but I guess with it running down, it'll get on my hair.. IDK I'll tryusing it again
> 
> lol... noooo I plan on straightening my hair first and blending.  but I also want to make clipins with curly weave.
> 
> ...


----------



## leahrenae (May 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Love the vids! Thanks you. How long do you leave clips in? I'm thinking one week max so you can wash it. (Says the girl who could barely keep a 2 wk wash schedule.)
> 
> Like Copperhead I am very lazy about messing with my hair. I've almost considered going to the salon weekly to get my hair washed. I figured it was worth the money if I want healthy hair, but have zero interest in maintaining it myself. Old ladies are on to something...


  	they should be taken out every night, not to be slept in. if they're worn for too long, they could potentially pull and break your hair off.

  	hey... if I had the extra cash (and patience), I'd definitely go to a stylist on a weekly basis!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 28, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Omg that all ya'll do is talk make up,im gonna ban her from this shit. lol


  	Sorry guys about this I'm going to have to kick my bf's butt.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 28, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Check out the Aveda Control Paste. It's the best!


  	Yes I agree that the control paste works I used it all the time on clients.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 28, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Omg that all ya'll do is talk make up,im gonna ban her from this shit. lol
> Sorry guys about this I'm going to have to kick my bf's butt.








  	My shampoo bars should be coming today! Other than that, my hair is currently in a bun as a protective style. I've been so lazy this week.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 28, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *VampyCouture* 



 		 			My shampoo bars should be coming today! Other than that, my hair is currently in a bun as a protective style. I've been so lazy this week.



  	That was quick!! Be prepared for not much lather and a weird feeling afterwards.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 28, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> My shampoo bars should be coming today! Other than that, my hair is currently in a bun as a protective style. I've been so lazy this week.
> 
> That was quick!! Be prepared for not much lather and a weird feeling afterwards.


  	Okay, thanks Richelle for that. It's good to know what to expect when I wash with it. Btw, how's the smell of them?  Yeah, I live literally between Missouri and Kansas (near the state line) and they are in Ohio, so it got here pretty fast.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 28, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *VampyCouture* 



 		 			Okay, thanks Richelle for that. It's good to know what to expect when I wash with it. Btw, how's the smell of them?  Yeah, I live literally between Missouri and Kansas (near the state line) and they are in Ohio, so it got here pretty fast.



  	Let me pull out my box here lol

  	Very mild herbal scent to no scent at all. If you buy full size I recommend as most do to cut them in 3's right when you get them.


----------



## sagehen (May 28, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Okay, thanks Richelle for that. It's good to know what to expect when I wash with it. Btw, how's the smell of them?  Yeah, I live literally between Missouri and Kansas (near the state line) and they are in Ohio, so it got here pretty fast.


  	@ Vampy - that weird feeling that you get while your hair adjusts to the shampoo bars is easily taken care of with a cup of water and a tbsp of apple cider vinegar added to it. Spray or pour over your hair and rinse with cold water. BAM! (sorry, I just watched an old Emeril Lagasse video)


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 28, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> My shampoo bars should be coming today! Other than that, my hair is currently in a bun as a protective style. I've been so lazy this week.


	shampoo bars never heard of it? I will do the same style for my b day. I currently have a braid out today nothing special.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 28, 2013)

sagehen said:


> @ Vampy - that weird feeling that you get while your hair adjusts to the shampoo bars is easily taken care of with a cup of water and a tbsp of apple cider vinegar added to it. Spray or pour over your hair and rinse with cold water. BAM! (sorry, I just watched an old Emeril Lagasse video)


  	Hahaha!
  	Thanks Sagehen! I have been meaning to do an ACV rinse, but never get around to trying it. I will make sure to add that to this regime. This was perfect timing, because my Organix Moroccan Argan shampoo ran out this week (still have 1/3 left of the conditioner).


----------



## VampyCouture (May 28, 2013)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *Lipstickdiva420* 



 		 			shampoo bars never heard of it? I will do the same style for my b day. I currently have a braid out today nothing special.



  	Yep, I have never tried them either until now. I love buns. Simple and easy. You'll have to post a bday look! Speaking of braid outs, I'm not even going to try. They never turn out the way I want them to. I just need more practice I guess.


----------



## sagehen (May 28, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Yep, I have never tried them either until now. I love buns. Simple and easy. You'll have to post a bday look! Speaking of braid outs, I'm not even going to try. They never turn out the way I want them to. I just need more practice I guess.


  	I don't either. I can't ever get them to stay twisted/braided all the way to the root, so I have puffy roots and stratched hair the rest of the way. I hate how it looks. Wash and go is my go to - I just dress it up with clips or pins or put it up when I don't want to fuss with it.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 28, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Yep, I have never tried them either until now. I love buns. Simple and easy. You'll have to post a bday look! Speaking of braid outs, I'm not even going to try. They never turn out the way I want them to. I just need more practice I guess.


  	Yes I love them too. I'm going to add the marley hair and see how that turns out.. Yeah sometimes I don't like y braid outs either like the one I have right now is my hair was slightly still wet and it's raining here so this braid out has had it lol.


----------



## presstoblend (May 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> What test are you talking about and how can I take it? I think my hair is one way and then it decides to change its mind and be something else.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get that steamer? How do you like it if you did? I'm still thinking about picking one up.


  	Nope! I didn't get it yet but it's still high on my list of "MUST HAVES".


----------



## leahrenae (Jun 1, 2013)

would anyone be interested in a product swap?
  	I actually don't want to swap, I just have some stuff that's been sitting around that I know I'll never use and I want to give away
  	if anyone is interested I'll post pictures of what I have.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 2, 2013)

i would love to try some new products! I think it's a good idea to pass along things that didn't work for us. 





leahrenae said:


> would anyone be interested in a product swap? I actually don't want to swap, I just have some stuff that's been sitting around that I know I'll never use and I want to give away if anyone is interested I'll post pictures of what I have.


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 2, 2013)

this forum is so awesome. thanks to everyone for sharing all the things that worked for you as well as products. I know for me; I was a product junkie when I first went natural. Now, I am trying to limit the products that I buy and use things that really work.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Jun 2, 2013)

Does anyone do a vitamin regime to promote hair growth and if so what was your experience with and what did you do


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 2, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> Does anyone do a vitamin regime to promote hair growth and if so what was your experience with and what did you do


  	Not for hair growth, but I do take vitamins. I think they have helped with hair growth, but that was not my original intention. I like Omega 3, Vitamin C and the collagen pills, Neo Cell I think they are called. I get mine from Amazon


----------



## auriannjag42 (Jun 2, 2013)

What do you use the collagen pills for exactly 





VampyCouture said:


> That's a good idea. I was definitely a PJ when I went natural and have all of these products laying around because of it. Luckily, I haven't had to throw many products out because I researched some products extensively.   Not for hair growth, but I do take vitamins. I think they have helped with hair growth, but that was not my original intention. I like Omega 3, Vitamin C and the collagen pills, Neo Cell I think they are called. I get mine from Amazon


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 2, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Not for hair growth, but I do take vitamins. I think they have helped with hair growth, but that was not my original intention. I like Omega 3, Vitamin C and the collagen pills, Neo Cell I think they are called. I get mine from Amazon


	Here is the link: Collagen Pills

  	About 4 months ago, I had really bad acne and was researching acne treatments online and this popped up as recommended for so many people. I started taking it and my skin cleared up significantly. My nails also got stronger. I haven't noticed a big difference in my hair, but it's not really for that. It also promises thicker joints and if you work out, that's a definite plus! For hair vitamins, I am still doing my research. Not sure what to take for those--I've heard Biotin, but I don't want to take like 5 pills a day lol so if there is a multivitamin with all of that in there, please send me suggestions!


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 3, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Try Aveda's Control Paste for a long lasting, soft hold. It really keeps edges in place. Hicks, ORS, and all the rest seem to breakdown from my body heat. Aveda's doesn't.

		Castor oil and a scarf always does the trick as well


  	I'll look out for that next time I hit up Aveda.  I had to throw out my ORS Edge Control because the flaking was driving me crazy.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 3, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Here is the link: Collagen Pills
> About 4 months ago, I had really bad acne and was researching acne treatments online and this popped up as recommended for so many people. I started taking it and my skin cleared up significantly. My nails also got stronger. I haven't noticed a big difference in my hair, but it's not really for that. It also promises thicker joints and if you work out, that's a definite plus! For hair vitamins, I am still doing my research. Not sure what to take for those--I've heard Biotin, but I don't want to take like 5 pills a day lol so if there is a multivitamin with all of that in there, please send me suggestions!


  	Approximately how large are these pills? Do they work for body acne as well? My daughter's face and back are taking turns cooperating. Grrrr!


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 3, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Here is the link: Collagen Pills
> About 4 months ago, I had really bad acne and was researching acne treatments online and this popped up as recommended for so many people. I started taking it and my skin cleared up significantly. My nails also got stronger. I haven't noticed a big difference in my hair, but it's not really for that. It also promises thicker joints and if you work out, that's a definite plus! For hair vitamins, I am still doing my research. Not sure what to take for those--I've heard Biotin, but I don't want to take like 5 pills a day lol so if there is a multivitamin with all of that in there, please send me suggestions!
> Approximately how large are these pills? Do they work for body acne as well? My daughter's face and back are taking turns cooperating. Grrrr!


  	They are huge! Not a fan of taking them for that reason. Not sure about body acne, because I don't really get it there. Also, you have to take 3 a day. I take 1-2 a day because I can't deal with taking 3 of those a day!


----------



## MissTT (Jun 3, 2013)

Ehhh, she's not gonna take those. LOL Thanks, though.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 3, 2013)

Biotin can cause acne, stronger nails and unwanted hair-like facial hair! If you take it consistently it can thicken your hair. On me it did nothing -_-

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp4p-7TwEEA


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 3, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Biotin can cause acne, stronger nails and unwanted hair-like facial hair! If you take it consistently it can thicken your hair. On me it did nothing -_-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp4p-7TwEEA


	Yikes! I'll pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I think you really don't need vitamins for healthy hair. Just eat right and have the proper nutritional intake.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 3, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Yikes! I'll pass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Pretty much! Also finding the right regimen then you'll be good to go!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 3, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Lol   Yikes! I'll pass :sweat:   *I think you really don't need vitamins for healthy hair. Just eat right and have the proper nutritional intake.*


  I've never had any of that going for me and I always had healthy hair. Maybe youth was on my side with a splash of decent genes. We'll see what happens as I turn into an old bag. :lol:  Anyway, I love the Cantu Shea Butter oil sheen, so I tried their pomade which is supposed to hold hair in place, your edges and all that. Man, it did a whole lot of nothing. Sucks so bad. I've gone back to the Argan Oil. I didn't find the Aveda edge control when I went out and online searches are giving me a price to $20+. No way, man.   Also, Cantu has a daily moisturizer that is so heavy. I mean, it does it's job b/c my hair felt moisturized, but I would really only use it after washing. I'll stick to my Pantene. Much, much lighter for everyday use.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 3, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Also, Cantu has a daily moisturizer that is so heavy. I mean, it does it's job b/c my hair felt moisturized, but I would really only use it after washing. I'll stick to my Pantene. Much, much lighter for everyday use.


  	Your just lucky!

  	Curls control paste at Target seems to work and Oyin Handmade's Burnt Sugar works well for me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 3, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Your just lucky!  Curls control paste at Target seems to work and Oyin Handmade's Burnt Sugar works well for me.


  Thanks for the suggestions. I'll look for those.   I always said heaven help me if what I put in my body manifests itself on the outside. I can say the only positive thing I do now is drink a lot of water. It's a chore, but I do it.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 3, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I've never had any of that going for me and I always had healthy hair. Maybe youth was on my side with a splash of decent genes. We'll see what happens as I turn into an old bag. :lol:  Anyway, I love the Cantu Shea Butter oil sheen, so I tried their pomade which is supposed to hold hair in place, your edges and all that. Man, it did a whole lot of nothing. Sucks so bad. I've gone back to the Argan Oil. I didn't find the *Aveda edge control when I went out and online searches are giving me a price to $20+. No way, man. *  Also, Cantu has a daily moisturizer that is so heavy. I mean, it does it's job b/c my hair felt moisturized, but I would really only use it after washing. I'll stick to my Pantene. Much, much lighter for everyday use.


  It lasts forever and a little goes along way. That sold me on it.  You can always sample it at Aveda.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 3, 2013)

I just checked the directory of my favorite mall and they have an Aveda store. I was already planning a trip up there tomorrow, so I will check it out. Somehow, it popped into my head that I must've seen that store someplace before. I walk right by it all the damn time.  ETA: sss215, do you know anything about their holding sprays? I need one with firm hold w/ turning my hair to a crisp.


----------



## leahrenae (Jun 3, 2013)

Here are the products I have to give away.. PM if you're interested




  	never used




  	used 1-2x about 80-90% full




  	aussie and dove conditioners never used


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 3, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Also, Cantu has a daily moisturizer that is so heavy. I mean, it does it's job b/c my hair felt moisturized, but I would really only use it after washing. I'll stick to my Pantene. Much, much lighter for everyday use.


  	haha I know what you mean. I haven't felt the need to take any until I started working out a bit more (which is like 2-3x a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) I love Cantu products! They smell so good and leave my hair extremely soft.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 4, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I just checked the directory of my favorite mall and they have an Aveda store. I was already planning a trip up there tomorrow, so I will check it out. Somehow, it popped into my head that I must've seen that store someplace before. I walk right by it all the damn time.  ETA: sss215, do you know anything about their holding sprays? I need one with firm hold w/ turning my hair to a crisp.


  I used to use the Aveda Brilliant Medium Hold Hair Spray when my hair was short and I needed the sided to lay. I liked the hold, but my hair can't handle too much buildup anymore so I had to stop buying it. I swear I can only use a drop of holding spray, by any brand before my hair is smothered and doesn't behave.  But, if I really have to, Elnet, by Loreal is excellent! It's a classic! I buy the small can because I rarely use it.   I also like Shaper by Sebastian. My hair stylist uses that.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 4, 2013)

I picked up Miss Jessie Pillow Soft Curls last night, a customer was telling me it did a good job of keeping her curls soft. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 6, 2013)

I got the Aveda control paste yesterday. At first I thought it was a massive mistake because it wasn't doing anything. Then, common sense hit me and I said I should wash my hair and start fresh. Well, I applied the paste after my hair dried, wrapped it up and _honey_..my hair is _laid_. Nothing else I've tried has worked like this after taking the same steps. Shout out to you sss215. I'm very happy with this product. It's not heavy or greasy. It lays my edges without making them crispy or look weird. It has an unusual smell, but it's not bad. I'm actually intrigued by it. Good stuff.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 6, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I got the Aveda control paste yesterday. At first I thought it was a massive mistake because it wasn't doing anything. Then, common sense hit me and I said I should wash my hair and start fresh. Well, I applied the paste after my hair dried, wrapped it up and _honey_..my hair is _laid_. Nothing else I've tried has worked like this after taking the same steps. Shout out to you sss215. I'm very happy with this product. It's not heavy or greasy. It lays my edges without making them crispy or look weird. It has an unusual smell, but it's not bad. I'm actually intrigued by it. Good stuff.


  	Let us know how it does after you've applied it in the same spot more than once. Like if you see any flaking at all. After the reviews from the ladies here I'm thinking this may be the best edge control holder.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Copperhead* 



Let us know how it does after you've applied it in the same spot more than once. Like if you see any flaking at all. After the reviews from the ladies here I'm thinking this may be the best edge control holder.



  PBI: I promise there will be no flaking. I love this product too. This and Darcy's Botanicals coconut cupuacu pomade keep edges so under control.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 6, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Let us know how it does after you've applied it in the same spot more than once. Like if you see any flaking at all. After the reviews from the ladies here I'm thinking this may be the best edge control holder.


  I applied just a little bit more in the same spots when I unwrapped my hair, but not too much(really didn't need to). I'm going to do the same tomorrow, so I'll report back then.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 6, 2013)

sagehen said:


> PBI: I promise there will be no flaking. I love this product too. This and Darcy's Botanicals coconut cupuacu pomade keep edges so under control.


  	Cool! Thanks! 

  	Edited: LOL! I don't know why it quoted sagehen twice.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 8, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I got the Aveda control paste yesterday. At first I thought it was a massive mistake because it wasn't doing anything. Then, common sense hit me and I said I should wash my hair and start fresh. Well, I applied the paste after my hair dried, wrapped it up and _honey_..my hair is _laid_. Nothing else I've tried has worked like this after taking the same steps. Shout out to you sss215. I'm very happy with this product. It's not heavy or greasy. It lays my edges without making them crispy or look weird. It has an unusual smell, but it's not bad. I'm actually intrigued by it. Good stuff.


  Glad you like it!!!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 8, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Let us know how it does after you've applied it in the same spot more than once. Like if you see any flaking at all. After the reviews from the ladies here I'm thinking this may be the best edge control holder.


  No flaking ever!   Oh and keep the lid tight! It lasts a long time, but if its left a smidge unopened, it can dry out.   I know the marshmallow in it, stretches hair. I've found marshmallow root to be an ingredient in hair detanglers and stuff.  Castor oil lays hair really well.  And flax, well it has holding properties, as evidenced by people making homemade flax seed gels. You can find the recipe for a flax seed gel everywhere online now.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 8, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good co-wash for color-treated, fine hair? Something that won't make the hair greasy and is pretty readily available in stores. Thanks! For some reason we had a really hard time finding sulfate-free products in Wal-mart and Target this weekend.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 8, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Can anyone recommend a good co-wash for color-treated, fine hair? Something that won't make the hair greasy and is pretty readily available in stores. Thanks! For some reason we had a really hard time finding sulfate-free products in Wal-mart and Target this weekend.


	Fine, color-treated hair here: I like Tresemme Naturals for this, and I like the Shea Moisture Coconut Hibiscus shampoo for this. It feels like a cowash - it only cleanses with beet sugar-derived cleansers and is a light wash that helps detangle a bit. Also, Vo5 Shea Cashmere condish, the kiwi one, and the new coconut one (they are trying to copy Suave - I find the Vo5 Coconut in the 99cents only store)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 8, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Fine, color-treated hair here: I like Tresemme Naturals for this, and I like the Shea Moisture Coconut Hibiscus shampoo for this. It feels like a cowash - it only cleanses with beet sugar-derived cleansers and is a light wash that helps detangle a bit. Also, Vo5 Shea Cashmere condish, the kiwi one, and the new coconut one (they are trying to copy Suave - I find the Vo5 Coconut in the 99cents only store)


  	 I want to throw in The AS I AM Coconut Co-wash! Tried it on a whim and ended up loving it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 8, 2013)

So just to update quickly: used more of the control paste this morning and it's still all good. No flaking, not heavy and the hold is still great.   It makes me want to explore the brand more, but I have to do a lot of researching first.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 8, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I want to throw in The AS I AM Coconut Co-wash! Tried it on a whim and ended up loving it.


	I have a dumb question: how do you get past the co-wash being in a big ole' jar? I don't want to dip my wet fingers in a pile of goop to wash my hair.


----------



## Pikahime (Jun 8, 2013)

I just bought the As I Am Cowash because even though I'm texlaxed, I'm finding that products for natural hair and curly hair work best for me. Probably because my hair loves moisture so much.  It was at Target, along with a BUNCH of other products I was so surprised to see there, Target is really expanding with their brands aimed toward different hair textures. I'm going to try it tonight and see if it detangles as much as everyone says. I bought it because it has Coconut extract in it and my hair has always loved Coconut oil. 
	Also, an update on those Carol's Daughters products. There is nothing special about those products. If anything the shampoo made my hair limp, which is basically impossible for me because it's so thick, and I haven't seen any changes with breakage.  The conditioner does detangle better when I use it as a cowash, but I think it's because it has a nice slip.  Carol's Daughters actually had the nerve to send me another set of the same products and charge me for it. It's going RIGHT back to them because I want nothing to do with their stuff.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 8, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have a dumb question: how do you get past the co-wash being in a big ole' jar? I don't want to dip my wet fingers in a pile of goop to wash my hair.


  	I use As I Am Cowash and I really like it. At first I couldn't tell if it was doing anything for me, but it's a great cowash for my hair type. I'm 4A/B/C (yes, all over the place lol) and my hair eats it up. I just use it straight from the jar, but I have heard of people putting it in applicator bottles or transferring them to empty bottles. My friend dilutes it a bit with water and uses it in an applicator bottle for ease and to save product (though you get a significant amount).


----------



## sss215 (Jun 9, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Can anyone recommend a good co-wash for color-treated, fine hair? Something that won't make the hair greasy and is pretty readily available in stores. Thanks! For some reason we had a really hard time finding sulfate-free products in Wal-mart and Target this weekend.


  I use Kiehl's  Sunflower Color preserving conditioner.   





DILLIGAF said:


> I want to throw in The AS I AM Coconut Co-wash! Tried it on a whim and ended up loving it.


  I love As I Am coconut co wash,  but on color treated hair, the lemon and citrus extracts in it fades the color. This goes for any hair products with citrus in them.  I was hurt when I found this out.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> So just to update quickly: used more of the control paste this morning and it's still all good. No flaking, not heavy and the hold is still great.   It makes me want to explore the brand more, but I have to do a lot of researching first.


  The Brilliant anti humectant pomade is good. I love the smell and the way it moisturizes.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations everyone. I think my daughter is about a 2B fine, color-treated so I'm trying to get her set up right. She doesn't have patience for her hair either, but wants it to be super long. She had to get 4" cut off the other day and she was mad, but she's so rough on her hair.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 12, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I love As I Am coconut co wash, but on color treated hair, the lemon and citrus extracts in it fades the color. This goes for any hair products with citrus in them. I was hurt when I found this out.


  	This is good to know. I plan on coloring my hair soon.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 12, 2013)

Do you guys put the aveda control paste on your hair while wet or dry?  I have a grey patch in the front that has a mind of it's own.  I wonder if this will keep it slicked down.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 12, 2013)

I always put the paste on dry hair. After using this for a week or so I'd say it's best, from my experimenting, on the very edges. When I put it back a bit farther, the hold isn't as strong. It definitely holds the very edges which is what I need help with, but much more than that, I think it's a try and see sort of thing.  Because I can never settle one thing I bought the Eco Styling gel, well one of them, to try on my edges. The jury is still out on that. I just washed my hair, applied it and now I've tied it down. I'll check it out later.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 12, 2013)

Does anyone have comments on OUIDAD products? My daughter uses the Botanical Boost Refreshing Spray (I use it on wigs/hair pieces occasionally) and Climate Control Gel. I like their 12-minute Deep conditioner. I see they'll be on Hautelook tomorrow and noticed a Curl Co-Wash. Any thoughts?


----------



## sss215 (Jun 13, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I always put the paste on dry hair. After using this for a week or so I'd say it's best, from my experimenting, on the very edges. When I put it back a bit farther, the hold isn't as strong. It definitely holds the very edges which is what I need help with, but much more than that, I think it's a try and see sort of thing.   That's about right, it's for edges and pieces. Great for the short hair cuts with and flippy pompadors that are trendy right now.   Because I can never settle one thing I bought the Eco Styling gel, well one of them, to try on my edges. The jury is still out on that. I just washed my hair, applied it and now I've tied it down. I'll check it out later.


  I love Eco styler gels   





MissTT said:


> Does anyone have comments on OUIDAD products? My daughter uses the Botanical Boost Refreshing Spray (I use it on wigs/hair pieces occasionally) and Climate Control Gel. I like their 12-minute Deep conditioner. I see they'll be on Hautelook tomorrow and noticed a Curl Co-Wash. Any thoughts?


  Ouidad never drew me in. I'm a packaging nut. It's so plain, lol   





Prettypackages said:


> Do you guys put the aveda control paste on your hair while wet or dry?  I have a grey patch in the front that has a mind of it's own.  I wonder if this will keep it slicked down.


  Just dry.  I use the brown gel over moisturizer on my couple of strands in between touch ups. My hair looks darker.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 13, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I know what you mean. I thought the same thing when I saw the container. I just use it as it is. Like someone else mentioned I've read how other people transfer it to other packaging to avoid getting water in the product and diluting it. This is good to know. I plan on coloring my hair soon.


  My Honey Child has some conditioners that are suppose to be great for color treated hair. I'll be ordering the sample sizes soon.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 13, 2013)

I was gifted the olive oil eco styler gel a while back. They're good for defined curls, but I want something a bit more organic so I don't have to feel like I have to wash it out everytime I put it on. I'm going to try flaxseed gel next. I heard curls are poppin with that gel.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 13, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I was gifted the olive oil eco styler gel a while back. They're good for defined curls, but I want something a bit more organic so I don't have to feel like I have to wash it out everytime I put it on. I'm going to try flaxseed gel next. I heard curls are poppin with that gel.


  I guess it's just because i put it on my edges that I was able to comb it right out and reapply it in a different way after I restyled my hair. My goodness I need a relaxer. I put it off a bit too long I think. maybe this weekend.   A little rant about ebonyonline: Don't buy from there. I ordered a half wig there Monday because Hairsisters (who has excellent shipping, btw) didn't have my color in stock. Cut to Thursday and I have no word on whether it shipped or when to expect it. I shot them an e-mail that while not disrespectful, expressed my frustration and disappointment as a first time customer. The response was to tell me that my order was shipped Tuesday and it'll get here on the 17th. It was done in a tone that wasn't really friendly, though. It was very curt. I'm just wondering when they planned on telling me about the status of my order. I like to be around for my deliveries ya know? Ugh. Never buying from them again I don't care if they have everything I want.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 13, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> A little rant about ebonyonline: Don't buy from there. I ordered a half wig there Monday because Hairsisters (who has excellent shipping, btw) didn't have my color in stock. Cut to Thursday and I have no word on whether it shipped or when to expect it. I shot them an e-mail that while not disrespectful, expressed my frustration and disappointment as a first time customer. The response was to tell me that my order was shipped Tuesday and it'll get here on the 17th. It was done in a tone that wasn't really friendly, though. It was very curt. I'm just wondering when they planned on telling me about the status of my order. I like to be around for my deliveries ya know? Ugh. Never buying from them again I don't care if they have everything I want.


  	What kind of relaxer do you use?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 13, 2013)

I like Ultra Sheen Supreme. You get two relaxers in the box. The Super version for coarse hair is the one I use. I've used other perms where I'd wait a reasonable amount of time, wash it out and it's like I didn't do anything. With this relaxer, I wait maybe 2 minutes after I'm done applying it all over my head and wash it out. It's great.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 13, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> *I like Ultra Sheen Supreme. You get two relaxers in the box.* The Super version for coarse hair is the one I use. I've used other perms where I'd wait a reasonable amount of time, wash it out and it's like I didn't do anything. With this relaxer, I wait maybe 2 minutes after I'm done applying it all over my head and wash it out. It's great.


  	I know exactly the one you're talking about. My sister just put that same relaxer in her hair. I used to use that one years ago. Then I went to Dark and Lovely but now I'm really liking ORS relaxer.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jun 17, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I was gifted the olive oil eco styler gel a while back. They're good for defined curls, but I want something a bit more organic so I don't have to feel like I have to wash it out everytime I put it on. I'm going to try flaxseed gel next. I heard curls are poppin with that gel.


  	I may try the flaxseed gel too because the beauty store gel dries up my hair so bad.


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 19, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> I may try the flaxseed gel too because the beauty store gel dries up my hair so bad.


  	it seems like everything dries my hair up. I have been natural for a while and my hair still has breakage. I am currently wearing my hair in a weave and wanted to get some input on what products work well in 4C hair.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 19, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LouGarner* 



it seems like everything dries my hair up. I have been natural for a while and my hair still has breakage. I am currently wearing my hair in a weave and wanted to get some input on what products work well in 4C hair.



  The size of the curls (4C) doesn't affect the hair as much as the porosity and texture do (is your hair fine? coarse? in between?) What works for one 4C with fine, highly porous hair will not work for one with coarse, non-porous hair. Can you give us some more detail? Oh, and how much work do you want to put into it (do your mix your own products? do you want to buy off the shelf?)?


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 19, 2013)

sagehen said:


> The size of the curls (4C) doesn't affect the hair as much as the porosity and texture do (is your hair fine? coarse? in between?) What works for one 4C with fine, highly porous hair will not work for one with coarse, non-porous hair. Can you give us some more detail? Oh, and how much work do you want to put into it (do your mix your own products? do you want to buy off the shelf?)?


  	my hair is in between. I used Shea moisture shampoo and conditioner and wash my hair once a week. I work out daily and I put leave in conditioner in my hair.  I used a shea butter, EVOO, coconut oil, and  Moroccan oil mixture in my hair after I wash it. it just always seems to be dry no matter what I put in my hair.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 19, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> my hair is in between. I used Shea moisture shampoo and conditioner and wash my hair once a week. I work out daily and I put leave in conditioner in my hair.  I used a shea butter, EVOO, coconut oil, and  Moroccan oil mixture in my hair after I wash it. it just always seems to be dry no matter what I put in my hair.


	Let me ask you this: you work out daily, is it strenuous? Do you rinse the sweat from your scalp? Like, do you co-wash with that conditioner or just put the leave-in on dry hair? Could you try spritzing your hair with water and then adding the leave-in?

  	Also, the Shea Moisture products are not strong enough to remove the buildup caused by the shea butter and the silicone in the Moroccan oil. You need a shampoo with at least coco betaine to remove the silicone buildup from the Moroccan oil. I seriously think you should try: 1) a chelating shampoo once a month to remove the salts and buildup from your hair completely (deep condition with a moisturising treatment after this) and 2) deep condition a couple times monthly. Now, as far as products, that's up to you, but if you use Shea Moisture already, their curl enhancing smoothie makes a good deep treatment (check the jar - the suggest it) and you can spruce up with oils as you see fit, or not, depending on how that works for you. Or, take a regular conditioner and put in a tbsp of oil and a tbsp of honey, let that sit under a cap for like 30 min and voila.

  	I have just lost my train of thought...try a couple of things from above and let us know how that works or does not, and we can help you tweak along the regimen. If I remember what else I meant to say, I will come back and post. HTH


----------



## luvlydee (Jun 20, 2013)

I stop caring about what number curls i am lol i have Different curls when my hair is wet but i have dry hair and it straightens into a fro. And honestly i like the fro look better so i dont really put products in my hair and my hair is still soft. Its just a fro though.   Ive been wearing it straight for awhile now and ive been getting annoyed because when i go to the gym my roots just end up looking a mess compared to the rest of my hair.  So this week I said F it and just jumped in the shower (used my shea moisture shampoo and conditioner) got out, used some shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie, hours later after being out and my hair got dry i used a hair pick and combed out my whole head so it can be a fro (back of my hair is super curly so even with the pick ull still see some curls lol. But at least its more even all around cuz the top of my hair has like no curl pattern at all lmao


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 21, 2013)

I cowashed today with As I Am Coconut Cowash and conditioned with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa. Loving these products. Just picked up Nourish Spa and Tea Tree Tingle a few weeks ago and I love the Nourish Spa. Haven't tried TTT yet though!


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Jun 28, 2013)

I love Shea Moisture products. These days I keep my routine very simple with Shea Moisture curl and style milk with a spritz of water in my hair for the summer months/coconut oil on some days. In the winter months, I use the Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie or deep treatment masque as daily moisturizers. I wash with Shea Moisture shampoo/Yes to carrots and deep condition with Herbal Essences hello hydration (LOVE this)/Yes to Carrots conditioner. That's pretty much my routine these days.


----------



## Balanced23 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi.

  	I've been reading through the thread and was hoping that some of you could give me some advice. Over the last 2 years I've been trying to take better care of my relaxed hair. I've been doing well, but I know that I could do better. The only thing is that I'm pretty low maintenance, so I don't want to develop a really complicated hair regimen. I think you would consider my hair 4b (don't pay very much attention to hair types) and, I would say, leans a bit more towards the dry side.

  	I hadn't been seeing that much growth progress over the last 3-4 years, so I decided to go back to an old hair dresser and to cut my hair into a bob. I also took along the products I've been using (One 'n Only Argan Oil line), which he said were okay, but not that great. Since I don't have a lot of disposable income, I was hoping for some product suggestions that I could hopefully get from Sally Beauty Salon or Walmart. I'm debating if I should continue using the One 'n Only Argan Oil line or switch to the Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing Shampoo and Moisture Extreme Conditioner. Or, maybe I should to something else. My hair dresser uses Paul Mitchell, so I was planning on using the GVP equivalent of the Paul Mitchell 'The Conditioner' leave-in. I have also been using Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion to moisturize and argan oil to seal it in.

  	So, if I could get any suggestions for the following, that would be great:
  	- Shampoo
  	- Conditioner
  	- Leave-in Conditioner
  	- Deep conditioner (that I can use once a week)
  	- Deep (protein) conditioner (that I can use once a month)
  	- Moisturizer
  	- Oil to seal in moisturizer

  	Thanks for any help.

  	Keshia


----------



## sagehen (Jul 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Balanced23* 



 	Hi.

  	I've been reading through the thread and was hoping that some of you could give me some advice. Over the last 2 years I've been trying to take better care of my relaxed hair. I've been doing well, but I know that I could do better. The only thing is that I'm pretty low maintenance, so I don't want to develop a really complicated hair regimen. I think you would consider my hair 4b (don't pay very much attention to hair types) and, I would say, leans a bit more towards the dry side.

  	I hadn't been seeing that much growth progress over the last 3-4 years, so I decided to go back to an old hair dresser and to cut my hair into a bob. I also took along the products I've been using (One 'n Only Argan Oil line), which he said were okay, but not that great. Since I don't have a lot of disposable income, I was hoping for some product suggestions that I could hopefully get from Sally Beauty Salon or Walmart. I'm debating if I should continue using the One 'n Only Argan Oil line or switch to the Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing Shampoo and Moisture Extreme Conditioner. Or, maybe I should to something else. My hair dresser uses Paul Mitchell, so I was planning on using the GVP equivalent of the Paul Mitchell 'The Conditioner' leave-in. I have also been using Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion to moisturize and argan oil to seal it in.

  	So, if I could get any suggestions for the following, that would be great:
  	- Shampoo
  	- Conditioner
  	- Leave-in Conditioner
  	- Deep conditioner (that I can use once a week)
  	- Deep (protein) conditioner (that I can use once a month)
  	- Moisturizer
  	- Oil to seal in moisturizer

  	Thanks for any help.

  	Keshia 



  When I was relaxed I LOVED Creme of Nature's moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. And I still love PM The Conditoner. I would switch if I were you (aren't the CoN products cheaper too? And the shampoo really helps detangle) and I would skip the sealing step unless you think it helps, especially if you have fine hair. The oil moisturizer you mentioned has oil to seal in the moisture.  My other advice is the same for relaxed, natural or otherwise: be nice to your hair. Low maintenance is fine, but try to take time and give it a nice deep conditioner to repair the damge done by chemical treatments, heat styling, the sun, whatever, and cover it up when you sleep at night (relaxed or natural, this makes a big difference for me - I have fine strands and not having them wrapped up at night causes them to rub up against and knot up with one another - this is terrible for retaining growth). Oh, and good nutrition and hydration.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Just recently I bought some Elasta QP products. Haven't tried them yet but saw they had some good reviews on Sally's Beauty Supply's website so I wanted to try them. Shampoo for Relaxed Hair and the Intense Fortifying Hair Conditioner. I went to 4 Sally's and another neighborhood bss trying to find that doggone conditioner and absolutely no one had it so I ended up ordering it off of Amazon. I'll try them sometime between tonight and this weekend to see if I like them or not. Anyone here ever use these 2 products?


----------



## Serenityy (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow, I'm so glad I stumbled upon this thread. All of you ladies are so helpful! I made a list of products to try out thanks to reading all the posts.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jul 1, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Just recently I bought some Elasta QP products. Haven't tried them yet but saw they had some good reviews on Sally's Beauty Supply's website so I wanted to try them. Shampoo for Relaxed Hair and the Intense Fortifying Hair Conditioner. I went to 4 Sally's and another neighborhood bss trying to find that doggone conditioner and absolutely no one had it so I ended up ordering it off of Amazon. I'll try them sometime between tonight and this weekend to see if I like them or not. Anyone here ever use these 2 products?


  	The deep conditioner in the jar? (DPR+11 or something like that) I used to use that. It worked better for my sister who has relaxed hair so I gave it to her. She loves it by the way. I didn't use it long enough, but it did make my hair extremely soft and manageable.


----------



## Balanced23 (Jul 1, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> For protein, I would recommend Aphogee 2-step. It's pretty intense, but it will build up the protein in your hair that is broken down from the chemicals. Also, I agree with Sagehen, oil weighed my hair down too much so I would skip it unless you use a light oil like grapeseed oil, sweet almond oil or even olive oil. I used a lot of organic root stimulator products when I was relaxed and I like them. The hair mayonnaise is another protein treatment option and the conditioner is really nice and has great slip, plus it smelled amazing.


  	I've used different ORS products before, though mostly just the moisturizer and the carrot oil. I'll take a look into their hair mayonnaise. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## jdandray (Jul 9, 2013)

So glad to have found this thread!!! I've been natural for almost 4 years (august) and I ain't going back!!! LOL.... My hair is full of curls, 3c, 4a - z. I have grown my hair from a brush cut to a little past BSL (haven't done a length recently) and am hoping to reach WL by December. I've recently created a blog to help out a few permies and curlies in my family and at church. Take a look if you would like. It's a very new blog, so not a lot of info, but slow introduction.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 10, 2013)

Balanced23 said:


> Hi.  I've been reading through the thread and was hoping that some of you could give me some advice. Over the last 2 years I've been trying to take better care of my relaxed hair. I've been doing well, but I know that I could do better. The only thing is that I'm pretty low maintenance, so I don't want to develop a really complicated hair regimen. I think you would consider my hair 4b (don't pay very much attention to hair types) and, I would say, leans a bit more towards the dry side.  I hadn't been seeing that much growth progress over the last 3-4 years, so I decided to go back to an old hair dresser and to cut my hair into a bob. I also took along the products I've been using (One 'n Only Argan Oil line), which he said were okay, but not that great. Since I don't have a lot of disposable income, I was hoping for some product suggestions that I could hopefully get from Sally Beauty Salon or Walmart. I'm debating if I should continue using the One 'n Only Argan Oil line or switch to the Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing Shampoo and Moisture Extreme Conditioner. Or, maybe I should to something else. My hair dresser uses Paul Mitchell, so I was planning on using the GVP equivalent of the Paul Mitchell 'The Conditioner' leave-in. I have also been using Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion to moisturize and argan oil to seal it in.  So, if I could get any suggestions for the following, that would be great: - Shampoo - Conditioner - Leave-in Conditioner - Deep conditioner (that I can use once a week) - Deep (protein) conditioner (that I can use once a month) - Moisturizer - Oil to seal in moisturizer  Thanks for any help.  Keshia


  I would say the best step is to start off with a shampoo with no sulfates. Sulfates are so drying on black hair, both curly and straight. When I was relaxed I made the switch to sulfate free shampoos and it was the best choice ever for my hair. I like Loreal's sulfate free options, and Trader Joes'. The As I Am coconut cowash is moderately priced and a great hair cleanser as well.   I heard Herbal Essence makes an amazing conditioner, I believe it's called Halo Hydration. VO5 makes some great ones too. Oh Tresseme Naturals and Garnier as well   Listen, I feel like you can use any drug store conditioner to get moisturizing, conditioning results.  You can even enhance them by adding honey and oils, like grapeseed, coconut, castor, and olive.  That's the most effective and economical way to do it. Sometimes when I spent too much money on NARS, I haul drugstore conditioners and I get great results. Again, sulfate free shampoos are the key.   Leave ins, I only use those when I'm not going to use a flat iron. I don't like the buildup and the way my hair feels after adding heat. Leave ins are better with heat free styling.  As far as protein, does it work well in your hair. I look for conditioners with protein included.  I do the extra step sometimes, but for me protein is not always necessary.    Moisturizer, I like Bee Mine's. No contest.  Get on their mailing list, they have sales all the time.   I like to seal with Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade or Castor Oil


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 16, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I like to seal with Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade or Castor Oil


  	I love the Hello Hydration, as a natural and even when I was relaxed. The conditioner is the best for detangling. It's pretty inexpensive and it's always on sale at either Target or Walmart. When I was relaxed I did use Paul Mitchell THE CONDITIONER as my leave in and I loved it. I got a large bottle of it at my local bss at a more than reasonable price. Like others have mentioned I didn't care for oils in my hair. I couldn't use Pink Lotion or any heavy oil sheen sprays. They were way too heavy for my hair. I used some product from Design Essentials. I can't remember the name but my hairdresser in NYC was the one that suggested it and also where I bought it. I would have to say my routine then was fairly simple.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 16, 2013)

I just washed my hair so I am inspired to throw in a good word about Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship conditioner. I've used it about 4 times now and it's the best conditioner I've used. I've been through a lot, but I like this conditioner for the smell, texture, the softness it gives my hair. I can't even describe it. I'm definitely sticking to this one and now I want to look into their line of shampoos.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 16, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I just washed my hair so I am inspired to throw in a good word about Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship conditioner. I've used it about 4 times now and it's the best conditioner I've used. I've been through a lot, but I like this conditioner for the smell, texture, the softness it gives my hair. I can't even describe it. I'm definitely sticking to this one and now I want to look into their line of shampoos.


  	Oooh, I've used LTR conditioner. I like it pretty much. 

  	I finally got around to using the Elasta QP Shampoo for Relaxed Hair and the Intense Fortifying Conditioner and loved how they made my hair feel. Not to mention they smell great. The shampoo smells like tropical fruit and the conditioner smells like banana pudding. My hair didn't feel tangled when I rinsed the shampoo out. I really liked that. You know how some shampoos can leave your hair feeling a bit tangled until you put the conditioner on? Not this one.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Jul 20, 2013)

i was wondering if anyone else had anymore experience with the aveda products, which one is better for controlling frizz when your hair is curly and when your hair is straight. for the amount that your spending on these aveda products i want to get the one that i can the most out of for my money


----------



## sagehen (Jul 21, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> i was wondering if anyone else had anymore experience with the aveda products, which one is better for controlling frizz when your hair is curly and when your hair is straight. for the amount that your spending on these aveda products i want to get the one that i can the most out of for my money


	Which products? The pomades?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hola ladies. Hair obsessed lady over here. LOL. 

  	I'm natural since Oct 2011. Coarse 4a/b/c hair, high density, fine strands. I am a total diy person when it comes to my mane - except for braided extensions.
  	I plan to install marley braids next week - keep my hair braided up till Sept.


----------



## trina11225 (Jul 21, 2013)

not natural,but don't do as much relaxing.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 21, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> i was wondering if anyone else had anymore experience with the aveda products, which one is better for controlling frizz when your hair is curly and when your hair is straight. for the amount that your spending on these aveda products i want to get the one that i can the most out of for my money


  The Be Curly and Be Straight are the lines that are suppose to be for that. I would grab the sample sizes of those products and try them out.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Jul 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Which products? The pomades?


 yes the pomades and the control paste


----------



## sagehen (Jul 21, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> yes the pomades and the control paste


	the anti-humectant worked best when I had straight hair and wanted to keep it that way (blocks out moisture) and the humectant was best for when I was curly and wanted to keep it that way. The moisture keeps me from frizzing. The control paste can be used whenever, and was my favorite for edges.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Jul 21, 2013)

hmmmmm i'm so conflicted, i want to get both, but i know that's the greed side of me, because i should get the one that has the most multi-usage that i can get out of it, so i think i'm going to go with the anti-humectant pomade   





sagehen said:


> the anti-humectant worked best when I had straight hair and wanted to keep it that way (blocks out moisture) and the humectant was best for when I was curly and wanted to keep it that way. The moisture keeps me from frizzing. The control paste can be used whenever, and was my favorite for edges.


----------



## diamonddiva (Jul 22, 2013)

Balanced23 said:


> Hi.  I've been reading through the thread and was hoping that some of you could give me some advice. Over the last 2 years I've been trying to take better care of my relaxed hair. I've been doing well, but I know that I could do better. The only thing is that I'm pretty low maintenance, so I don't want to develop a really complicated hair regimen. I think you would consider my hair 4b (don't pay very much attention to hair types) and, I would say, leans a bit more towards the dry side.  I hadn't been seeing that much growth progress over the last 3-4 years, so I decided to go back to an old hair dresser and to cut my hair into a bob. I also took along the products I've been using (One 'n Only Argan Oil line), which he said were okay, but not that great. Since I don't have a lot of disposable income, I was hoping for some product suggestions that I could hopefully get from Sally Beauty Salon or Walmart. I'm debating if I should continue using the One 'n Only Argan Oil line or switch to the Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing Shampoo and Moisture Extreme Conditioner. Or, maybe I should to something else. My hair dresser uses Paul Mitchell, so I was planning on using the GVP equivalent of the Paul Mitchell 'The Conditioner' leave-in. I have also been using Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion to moisturize and argan oil to seal it in.  So, if I could get any suggestions for the following, that would be great: - Shampoo - Conditioner - Leave-in Conditioner - Deep conditioner (that I can use once a week) - Deep (protein) conditioner (that I can use onceh a month) - Moisturizer - Oil to seal in moisturizer  Thanks for any help.  Keshia


  Hi! I am also relaxed, with hair a little passed bra strap length.  The best things I have done to retain length are:  Stretch my relaxers (at least 3-4 months) Limit Heat (maybe 4 times a year) Buns ( or other protective styles) Keep my ends trimmed Moisturize and seal nightly  I use the following products: Shampoo (I don't do this often- like once a month)- CON Argan Oil or ORS Creamy Aloe Deep Conditioner-Curl Junkie Curl Rehab Leave in-Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion (has glycerin) or Kinky Curly Knot Today (no glycerin) Protein Treatment- Curl Junkie Repair Me! Moisturizer-Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew Oil-ORS Nature's Shine or Coconut Oil  Since I found this line up of products my hair has flourished! I know the Curl Junkie products are a little pricey, but I purchase them from Curlmart or when Curl Junkie has a sale. Curl Junkie also has a sample pack you can order from their site, so you can try before you buy!  If you have questions, I would be more than glad to help !


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2013)

sagehen said:


> the anti-humectant worked best when I had straight hair and wanted to keep it that way (blocks out moisture) and the humectant was best for when I was curly and wanted to keep it that way. The moisture keeps me from frizzing. The control paste can be used whenever, and was my favorite for edges.


  	I used to use the anti humectant as well when I was relaxed. I loved the way it worked for me and a little went a long way. Helped to keep my tresses straight in the hot and humid NYC summers.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2013)

diamonddiva said:


> If you have questions, I would be more than glad to help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm natural and I've recently gotten into Curl Junkie Products. Yes they are pricey but I love the way my hair feels after a DC with the Curl Junkie Rehab. I just wish they had a bigger jar than the 8oz. I get mine from Ricky's NYC. They have a store here in Miami and they are everywhere back in NY.


----------



## diamonddiva (Jul 22, 2013)

On the Curl Junkie website, you can get a 32 oz bottle of the Curl Rehab! She usually has an Easter and Black Friday sale which is 20 to 25 percent off, plus free shipping for orders over $100.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bought the Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship shampoo this morning and used it ASAP along with the conditioner. I'm in love. Someone said something before about their hair being so soft after using a particular shampoo as opposed to a shampoo that leaves your hair a mess until you add conditioner. Well, this HE shampoo does it for me. My hair was so soft I felt like I could run a comb through it before I even used the conditioner. I wish they had a leave in but I haven't seen anything about that.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 23, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Bought the Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship shampoo this morning and used it ASAP along with the conditioner. I'm in love. Someone said something before about their hair being so soft after using a particular shampoo as opposed to a shampoo that leaves your hair a mess until you add conditioner. Well, this HE shampoo does it for me. My hair was so soft I felt like I could run a comb through it before I even used the conditioner. I wish they had a leave in but I haven't seen anything about that.


  	I think that was me saying that about the Elasta QP shampoo. I think LTR does have a Leave In. I don't know if it's been discontinued because I think I heard that it was once before but if it hasn't been discontinued, there definitely is/was a Leave In.

  	ETA: Yeah, ulovemegz from youtube has a pic of it on her blog...

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-9cgWvjbS_E0/TVtOh8MqOJI/AAAAAAAAAJE/eS-kSVLTdt8/s1600/p4.jpg


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 23, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I think that was me saying that about the Elasta QP shampoo. I think LTR does have a Leave In. I don't know if it's been discontinued because I think I heard that it was once before but if it hasn't been discontinued, there definitely is/was a Leave In.  ETA: Yeah, ulovemegz from youtube has a pic of it on her blog...  http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-9cgWvjbS_E0/TVtOh8MqOJI/AAAAAAAAAJE/eS-kSVLTdt8/s1600/p4.jpg


  Yes, that was you, lady.   Ah, thank you so much. I couldn't find it on the HE site and I sure as hell didn't see it at my local drugstore.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 23, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Ah, thank you so much. I couldn't find it on the HE site and I sure as hell didn't see it at my local drugstore.


  	Yayy! Glad you found it and I hope you love it as much as you love their other stuff.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 23, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Yayy! Glad you found it and I hope you love it as much as you love their other stuff.


  I typed too soon because the two sellers seem shady. Did a google search and it seems it was discontinued. :crybaby:


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 23, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I typed too soon because the two sellers seem shady. Did a google search and it seems it was discontinued.


  	Oh no!! 

  	I think I remember someone saying something about being only able to find it at Target. If it's not at Target then it must be discontinued. Aww darn.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 24, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with the Essations line/technique?  I've been searching relentlessly for a long time now for something that will elongate and soften my curl.  I've been hearing a lot about Naked Essations and Essations in general, which also has some specific areas within the line itself to address various hair needs (i.e., dry/flaky scalp, transitioning hair, naturally curly, etc.).  It is *not* a Brazilian blowout, although it does allow you to blow dry your hair supposedly very straight and frizz free whenever you want.   It is expensive, and each treatment lasts approximately 3 months.  Also, my understanding is that you kind of have to commit to the process and the associated prodicts.  I am way intrigued, though!


----------



## sss215 (Jul 25, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Essations line/technique? I've been searching relentlessly for a long time now for something that will elongate and soften my curl. I've been hearing a lot about Naked Essations and Essations in general, which also has some specific areas within the line itself to address various hair needs (i.e., dry/flaky scalp, transitioning hair, naturally curly, etc.). It is *not* a Brazilian blowout, although it does allow you to blow dry your hair supposedly very straight and frizz free whenever you want. It is expensive, and each treatment lasts approximately 3 months. Also, my understanding is that you kind of have to commit to the process and the associated prodicts. I am way intrigued, though!


  I've used some of their conditioners and I really like them. They are not sold anywhere where I live so I always have to order online.  I'm still trying to find a place where I can buy a tub of their relaxer without a license, like Amazon, lol. No luck. I heard their Naked relaxer was dope.  I spot texlax sometimes and a tub of this would be perfect.  The product you are talking about sounds interesting. I think I'm going to start looking for it as well. I haven't googled them to see what new products they have lately.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 25, 2013)

So it's actually a relaxer? I'm being told it's not, but the people I've talked to (including a stylist who uses it) are all quite vague about just what it is!  





sss215 said:


> I've used some of their conditioners and I really like them. They are not sold anywhere where I live so I always have to order online.  I'm still trying to find a place where I can buy a tub of their relaxer without a license, like Amazon, lol. No luck.* I heard their Naked relaxer was dope*.  I spot texlax sometimes and a tub of this would be perfect.  The product you are talking about sounds interesting. I think I'm going to start looking for it as well. I haven't googled them to see what new products they have lately.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 26, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> So it's actually a relaxer? I'm being told it's not, but the people I've talked to (including a stylist who uses it) are all quite vague about just what it is!


  They have a relaxer under their Naked line and the thermal straightening system you are talking about. Since you brought them up, I've started to research the brand again. As good as the products are, the line is pretty under rated in comparison to other black salon lines like Dudley's, Mizani and whatever lines they use in the salons these days. Sometimes what's being used in a salon is such a secret lol


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 12, 2013)

I've had my hair in twists for months(I'm lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), just finally took them out today and man my hair is huge! Lola is even bigger and longer in person. 

  	Excuse everything lol


----------



## sagehen (Aug 12, 2013)

I wish I could commit to a hair style that long, but my scalp would not have it. All my scratching would ruin the style.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## jdandray (Aug 13, 2013)

I love the big hair Richelle83!!!!! I'm like you, lazy,....but I've just been in buns for about a month now. I might do a twistout this weekend for my son's Bday party.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok, has anybody tried Dark and Lovely's new Au Naturale line? It's supposedly all about curl ELONGATION. I'm going to try to find the products locally tomorrow.


----------



## jdandray (Aug 14, 2013)

^^^I haven't tried it but there are a lot of YouTube vids on it. I honestly don't believe there are products out there that will truly elongate the hair other than stretching and heat styling.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Aug 19, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I've had my hair in twists for months(I'm lazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I haven't done my hair in 3 weeks lol I've been feeling lazy with my hair as well.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 19, 2013)

Fudge!!!!!!!!!! Bee Mine was having a sale this weekend and I held off on checking out Friday night and now totally forgot about it. Frick!


----------



## sagehen (Aug 19, 2013)

^^What do you use from Bee Mine?


----------



## MissTT (Aug 20, 2013)

Nothing, but I believe dilligaf mentioned some products upthread and I was wanting to try them out. Then the more I was on the site it seemed like I had one of everything in my cart. LOL


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 20, 2013)

2 things are the standouts for Bee Mine, the luscious moisturizer and the hair growth serum. My mom presses her hair with the non sulphur serum and her gets super straight and very soft. The moisturizer is expensive but work really well, probably the best I've used in a while.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 20, 2013)

Both of those things were in my cart. I was also looking at the Hair Milk, Hair & Scalp Moisturizer, maybe the spritz? I don't recall. I think I had 5 items in my cart.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Fudge!!!!!!!!!! Bee Mine was having a sale this weekend and I held off on checking out Friday night and now totally forgot about it. Frick!





sagehen said:


> ^^What do you use from Bee Mine?





MissTT said:


> Nothing, but I believe dilligaf mentioned some products upthread and I was wanting to try them out. Then the more I was on the site it seemed like I had one of everything in my cart. LOL





Richelle83 said:


> 2 things are the standouts for Bee Mine, the luscious moisturizer and the hair growth serum. My mom presses her hair with the non sulphur serum and her gets super straight and very soft. The moisturizer is expensive but work really well, probably the best I've used in a while.





MissTT said:


> Both of those things were in my cart. I was also looking at the Hair Milk, Hair & Scalp Moisturizer, maybe the spritz? I don't recall. I think I had 5 items in my cart.


  I love Bee Mine and mad I missed this last sale. I used to get an email about them, but I didn't this time. I love their hair milk and luscious moisturizer. I'm still on the bottles I ordered in May and now I need some more.  Their moisturizers are very good.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm going to check out bee mine.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 22, 2013)

This is a little OT, but I am a little irritated that someone in the Divine Nights thread keeps referring to the woman in the promo pic as having a from. She doesn't. All hair that is curly and full of volume does not equal a "fro". And why does it keep being mentioned?  Back on topic: are the Bee Mine products heavily scented? I can't remember why I have not tried them up to this point.


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 22, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Back on topic: are the Bee Mine products heavily scented? I can't remember why I have not tried them up to this point.


  	Depends. The fruity scents are loud but if you like that type of scent it won't bother you. Fresh scent smell like a manly soap(not sure if she still has that option) which is loud and lingers.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 22, 2013)

^^Loud and lingering I cannot do, especially since I will keep looking for the soapy man nearby lol. Thanks. BTW are these products for wash and go'ers or for people who do a lot of protective styles?  And, thank you for the other thing. I just saw it.


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 22, 2013)

sagehen said:


> And, thank you for the other thing. I just saw it.


  	No problem!

  	I've used them for both options. For protective, after a day mostly the scent is gone but you can wet your hair and use the same product later on without a funky smell.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 22, 2013)

sagehen said:


> This is a little OT, but I am a little irritated that someone in the Divine Nights thread keeps referring to the woman in the promo pic as having a from. She doesn't. All hair that is curly and full of volume does not equal a "fro". And why does it keep being mentioned?  Back on topic: are the Bee Mine products heavily scented? I can't remember why I have not tried them up to this point.


  I like the Coconut Cream. It's not too over powering. Island mango is. They used to do a Peach scent, that was sweet, but subtle but it was limited edition like MAC, lol.  And never re promoted


----------



## MissTT (Aug 23, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Back on topic: are the Bee Mine products heavily scented? I can't remember why I have not tried them up to this point.


  	Because appropriating Black culture is de rigueur. See also ghetto...


  	sss215 I'm laughing at your LE comment. I think I saw a 15% off code for somewhere that sells Bee Mine. I'll get on the ball next month when I get paid.


----------



## lenchen (Aug 31, 2013)

presstoblend said:


> You're most welcome MissTT! I'm not a fan of many of Carol's Daughters products for that exact reason...too greasy and it made my hair limp. I love the Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner as a co-wash because it makes me feel like I'm lathering my hair up when I'm really not and the slip is awesome, it really detangles and moisturizes! Let me know how things work out for you


	I need to try this! the next time I go into Trader joe's.


----------



## lenchen (Aug 31, 2013)

I thought this thread was a natural hair care thread at first, I'm glad I can participate!
  	I'm currently relaxed. I have always had a full head of hair, long, and very thick! I've never had problems with breakage per say, but my hair always seemed dry, and I had the dry itchy, flaky scalp problem.  After researching on the internet, I came upon KISS which is a paid membership haircare tips, on hair care, hair products, etc..then I found a blog about haircare, who had the same dry hair, flaky scalp issues. She decided to care for her relaxed hair using products that didn't contain, silicones, dimethicones,  sulfates and mineral oils ingredients that are found in a lot of black hair care products. I changed the products I use in my hair. I balance my hair using conditioners that contain protein and moisture.
  	I'm a bit lazy so I keep it simple

  	I relax my hair every 3 months so about 11-12 weeks
  	When I'm in week 6-12, I use a heavy protein conditioner followed by a deep moisturizing Deep conditioning treatment-I add oils in both the protein and moisturizing  deep conditioners

  	I use a sulfate free shampoo once a week
  	I deep condition once a week
  	I co wash 4 days a week (I've been working out a lot)

  	at night I moisturize my hair with the Jane carter leave in conditioner and I seal it with coconut oil

  	Products I use HG staples
  	shampoo/conditioners
  	Hairveda-Amala shampoo-sulfate free
  	Hairveda-Acai Berry protein conditioner co-washing
  	Hairveda-Moist condition Pro co-washing
  	Hairveda-Moist condition 24.7

  	Deep conditioners
  	Aubrey Organics-GBP Protein conditioner
  	Aubrey Organics-Honeysuckle conditioner
  	Aubrey Organics-White Camelia conditioner

  	Styling products
  	Hairveda- whipped jelly I use this for my edges no build up, stays well.
  	Hairveda- Almond glaze pomade-for my braid outs
  	Hairveda-Herbal tea pomade-scalp
  	Hairveda-Whipped cream ends

  	Oils
  	coconut oil
  	Jojoba oil
  	Oilve oil
  	Almond oil
  	To treat my dry scalp problem, I mix jojoba oil, tea tree oil, and some lavender together. I placed them in a squeeze tip bottle and I apply it in sections


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 1, 2013)

For those that are curious about Bee Mine Products I use the Bee Mine Curly Butter for styling. I find it gives a good but not hard hold when doing twists and braidouts. I am a protective styler not because I believe it holds some magical secret to hair growth and retention but because I'm lazy. I will find the time to do my makeup but spending long amounts of time on doing my hair is a no go for me. I also use the Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer. If my hair is ever feeling dry this brings is right back without being greasy. I just wish I was able to get Bee Mine on the ground. My sister is lucky to live in Atlanta so she can get it at Sage Naturalceuticals. I'm not a fan of wash and go's because of tangles and the fact that one side of my hair is clearly a wave pattern rather than a curl.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 20, 2013)

My dear Hubster has already taken over my modified Denman for his bone straight hair, he now has decided that his overgrown goatee needs to be brushed with my Tangle Teezer -_-

  Guess I have to buy another TT as well.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 22, 2013)

I been braided up for the last 4 weeks...and I miss my hair. I am going to try to last one more week and then take them out.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 22, 2013)

just stumbled on this thread...i'm in braids right now and my scalp is dry as the sahara no matter what i put on it. i oil my scalp a little before i go to bed but wake up the next morning scratching like i'd never put anything on it...how do you ladies remedy this?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 17, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> just stumbled on this thread...i'm in braids right now and my scalp is dry as the sahara no matter what i put on it. i oil my scalp a little before i go to bed but wake up the next morning scratching like i'd never put anything on it...how do you ladies remedy this?


  What oils are you using? something that will get water on your scalp/ hair then seal with an oil. They say that coconut oil is close to your naturally produced sebum. See if that makes a difference. Just remember all oils are not created equal!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2013)

So you're saying she should may spritz her scalp with water first and then use the coconut oil? I need to keep working on my scalp, too, but it's much better due to sagehen's advice.

  Btw ladies in this thread make sure to let me know if you'd like a Sephora Friends & Family code b/c the list is probably gonna be shut down soon.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 17, 2013)

MissTT said:


> So you're saying she should may spritz her scalp with water first and then use the coconut oil? I need to keep working on my scalp, too, but it's much better due to sagehen's advice.  Btw ladies in this thread make sure to let me know if you'd like a Sephora Friends & Family code b/c the list is probably gonna be shut down soon.


 Yes - the idea of oil is to seal in the moisture that you put there. I also want to suggest jojoba oil if you can find some.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 17, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Yes - the idea of oil is to seal in the moisture that you put there. I also want to suggest jojoba oil if you can find some.


  I perfer jojoba over coconut only because I don't like smelling like suntan lotion lol


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2013)

I need to get some jojoba myself. I need to get some more neem, too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 17, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I need to get some jojoba myself. I need to get some more neem, too.


  Never used neem. I've seen it at Whole Foods and I've heard great things about it.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2013)

Works well for my itchy seborrheic dermatitis, but it's stinky.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 18, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Works well for my itchy seborrheic dermatitis, but it's stinky.


  I have dermatitis as well  what's Neem?  And I need to get some jojoba too!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 18, 2013)

Neem oil can relieve dry and itchy scalp, dandruff, and the symptoms of scalp psoriasis.


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> So you're saying she should may spritz her scalp with water first and then use the coconut oil? I need to keep working on my scalp, too, but it's much better due to sagehen's advice.  Btw ladies in this thread make sure to let me know if you'd like a Sephora Friends & Family code b/c the list is probably gonna be shut down soon.


 i would like to be added to the list


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2013)

As I am Coconut Cowash Cleansing Conditioner is currently $5.59!! The regular price is $7.99. If you were looking to try this product. now is the time


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks, Dilli! Where is it on sale? That's my favorite cleanser. (Just ordered some Shea Moisture hair products during Target's recent sale that I hadn't yet tried, including a 'poo and conditioner, so we'll see!)  





DILLIGAF said:


> As I am Coconut Cowash Cleansing Conditioner is currently $5.59!! The regular price is $7/99. If you were looking to try this product. now is the time


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Thanks, Dilli! Where is it on sale? That's my favorite cleanser. (Just ordered some Shea Moisture hair products during Target's recent sale that I hadn't yet tried, including a 'poo and conditioner, so we'll see!)


  Walgreen's! They also have Shea Moisture on a buy 2 get 1 free sale.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks! I'm done with Shea Moisture for a minute. 


DILLIGAF said:


> Walgreen's! They also have Shea Moisture on a buy 2 get 1 free sale.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> As I am Coconut Cowash Cleansing Conditioner is currently $5.59!! The regular price is $7.99. If you were looking to try this product. now is the time


  Ugh! Jar packaging... I'd get water in it.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Oct 31, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Ugh! Jar packaging... I'd get water in it.


  Happens to me all the time, MissTT lol. My macadamia oil masque is a watery mess!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2013)

shy_makeup_girl said:


> Happens to me all the time, MissTT lol. My macadamia oil masque is a watery mess!


  I've heard other people in this very thread complain about the same thing. My shower is large enough that the jar is no where near the water. Others have suggested transferring it to a squeeze bottle. There is a great line of them from Target. They come in two packs and unlike traditional travel packaging they are very pliable. Easy to squeeze. I've never understood travel containers that aren't squeezable. 

  Btw shy_makeup_girl how is that macadamia oil masque?


----------



## MsPurple417 (Nov 7, 2013)

Although I've been natural all my life, I'm only 2 years out of a 10 year head full of dreads. I picked out my dreads rather than going for a big chop. I honestly forgot how to "do" my hair and had to learn all over again. My hair is much healthier than it was when I was a teen(aka the era of dyeing and frying), I got my childhood hair back ya'll!

  Right now my my hair is resting in some senegalese twists. I plan to keep it like that until spring.

  My products
  Moisture/upkeep
  Barlean's Coconut Oil & Jamaican black castor oil (I mix them apply it to my scalp)

  Shampoo: Organix Coconut Milk Shampoo and Conditioner OR shea Moisture Coconut & hibiscus
  Leave in: Cantu Shea Butter Mango leave in
  Deep Conditioning: Shea Moisture Anti-breakage mask OR Silicon mix

  Flat ironing(no more than 3 times a year)
  Shampoo w/ Chi Infra treatment
  Spray with Chi 44 iron guard


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 8, 2013)

I am really digging every Shea Moisture hair product I've tried. That detangler is IT for me!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 8, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I am really digging every Shea Moisture hair product I've tried. That detangler is IT for me!


  Which detangler? I am always looking for a good one.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 9, 2013)

Another Sale Alert!!!!

  Creme Of Nature Perfect 7 Leave-In Treatment Spray is Buy One Get One 50% off at Walgreens. I've not used this particular product myself but I've heard some good things about it. As a matter of fact most of the Creme of Nature line is on BOGO this week.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 10, 2013)

It's their Raw Shea Butter Extra-Moisture Detangler.  





sagehen said:


> Which detangler? I am always looking for a good one.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 10, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> It's their Raw Shea Butter Extra-Moisture Detangler.


  Ooh,  have missed this one - I need to catch up! I hate that their website still is not working, because there's no way to know what they sell anymore, unless you hear it word of mouth. I'm on it! Where did you get this detangler? Walgreens or Target?


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 10, 2013)

Sagehen, check the Target site. That's where I made my most recent Shea Moisture haul, during the sale. Target tends to carry more of the line than Walgreen's. The Anti-Breakage masque is worth looking into as well, if that's a concern of yours.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 10, 2013)

will do, thanks - and I do like the anti breakage masque for a pre-s hampoo treatment. Have you tried the black soap purification masque? that detangles like a dream too.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 10, 2013)

^^Really, the black soap masque? I will be sure to tell my daughter about that, I've been telling her she could probably benefit from the black soap hair line overall. Thanks!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 10, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> ^^Really, the black soap masque? I will be sure to tell my daughter about that, I've been telling her she could probably benefit from the black soap hair line overall. Thanks!


  Oh yes. I apply to scalp to get rid of flakes and right down the hair shaft. It detangles and makes the whole shampoo process go much faster. Detangling is my Achilles heel.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 25, 2013)

Okay what should I get? I need a moisturizer and something for seborrheic dermatitis. I'll take other recommendations as well. I will NOT miss the sale this time around!


----------



## sss215 (Nov 29, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Okay what should I get? I need a moisturizer and something for seborrheic dermatitis. I'll take other recommendations as well. I will NOT miss the sale this time around!


  Moisturizers: Deja's Hair Milk in the coconut cream scent. Luscious Hair Butter in the same scent as well.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 29, 2013)

Stupid me forgot the 40% off was only for 2 hours so around 10 last night I went to shop and was so flipping disappointed in myself. Thanks for the recs sss215.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Stupid me forgot the 40% off was only for 2 hours so around 10 last night I went to shop and was so flipping disappointed in myself. Thanks for the recs sss215.


  YW! I skipped all the sales entirely.  There were so many deals, I had to buy other stuff! lol.   I still have some moisturizers left but will have to re up before the year is out. Hopefully their will be another 20%


----------



## MissTT (Dec 2, 2013)

I ordered your recs plus the serum and a spray moisturizer. I changed my hair appt from a relaxer to a deep condition so we'll see what path I take in 2014.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I ordered your recs plus the serum and a spray moisturizer. I changed my hair appt from a relaxer to a deep condition so we'll see what path I take in 2014.


  ***begins to stalk...***


----------



## sss215 (Dec 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I ordered your recs plus the serum and a spray moisturizer. I changed my hair appt from a relaxer to a deep condition so we'll see what path I take in 2014.


  Good Luck! Can't wait to hear what you  think!  I went natural earlier this year because I wanted color. I still relax my bangs every 3-6 months to keep my flat ironed style fresh. I focus on that area the most as far as deep conditioning, castor oiling and I pin curl them to minimize the use of heat.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't think I'm going natural yet as much as I am starting to stretch relaxers. To make it easy I've decided to go to the salon every week or two to get my hair washed. Yeah, I'm that lazy. My cousin owns the salon so even with a tip it's not expensive. About the same as getting a relaxer. I've decided my hair and sanity are worth it. I just don't have an interest in hair other than having it on my head. Never have.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 24, 2013)

It's been a while since I've been in this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ok, so I bought some Curlformers from Sally's during Black Friday with a 30% off code. I plan to go out for New Year's, so I decided to pull out the Curlformers this week and try them for the first time. This is when I hate YouTube. All those videos make it look so dang easy. It took me 2 hours just to do half of my head. My hair kept getting caught everytime I tried to pull the hook through the curlformer. I had to keep doing it over multiple times. On top of that, I got the wrong size. I purchased the long & wide pack. My hair is longer than the curlformer after pulling it through.  I need the extra long & wide pack. I had to tuck in the ends of my hair so it wasn't just hanging out.

  I was about to throw in the towel and just stop with only half of it done. My neck and back were in agreement. But I decided to ask my friend to watch me do it to tell me what I was doing wrong. He saw the problem. When I put my hair in the hook, I would slide the hook toward my scalp then try to pull my hair through the curlformer. This would cause some of my hair to slide out of the hook and bunch up when I attempted to pull it through. So I tried just pulling my hair through the curlformer without sliding the hook toward my scalp. It worked perfectly. I mistakenly thought I had to move the hook towards my scalp to make sure the curlformer was attached securely. All I really have to do is slide the curlformer itself up to my scalp while I'm sliding the hook down. I was able to do the rest of my head in under an hour.

  There was no way I was going to sleep with the curlformers in my hair, so I took them out later that night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My hair looked promising after removing the curlformers. The curl was great and my hair felt soft. I then tried to separate the curls. Fizz city. My hair poofed up in less than 10 minutes. The initial results make me want to try again. I realize my error and I also didn't use a setting lotion, so I hope to report better results next time.

  But I'm not done...

  The next day after my Curlformer fail, I decided to try a bantu knot out. My hair was already stretched from the curlformers. I figure it could be another possible New Year's Eve hairstyle to try. Again, YouTube betrayed me. I followed the steps. Slept with the knots in my hair overnight thinking I would have defined curls and awesome definition. I was so excited when I got up the next morning. Started to unravel the knots and my hair instantly poofed up. I wanted big, gorgeous, dramatic hair. Instead, my hair looked like a used lopsided q-tip. Here are my references:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asIr9rU5z34

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AURbiW5qBsk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2vC9MSPfPE

  So now my hair is just in basic twists like it usually is everyday. I think setting lotion may be the culprit again. I may try again except I'll bantu knot my twists. But I wanted looser, more spiral looking curls. I think if I twist my hair first, my hair will have a tighter curl. Sigh. Can anyone help me? I've always been challenged styling my own hair. That's why I usually wear it thrown back into a boring pony tail. I really want to wear my hair out for New Year's. My goal for 2014 is to learn about 4-5 easy hairstyles and do them exceptionally well.

  I may try another hairstyle tonight for Christmas, but I'm feeling a little discouraged.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 26, 2013)

I tried the curl formers and it's wasn't what I was looking for. It looks so easy on many of the YT vids, but when it was time to try it at home. Ummmm no


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 26, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I tried the curl formers and it's wasn't what I was looking for. It looks so easy on many of the YT vids, but when it was time to try it at home. Ummmm no


  My mother is obsessed by the curl formers. Not for her own hair but for mine. She keeps asking me if I've bought them yet. I'm not about that life.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 28, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> My mother is obsessed by the curl formers. Not for her own hair but for mine. She keeps asking me if I've bought them yet. *I'm not about that life.*









That comment is truth!

  I've had some success with styling my hair. After the bantu knot disaster, I tried a different twist out method to make my twists more defined. I love it. Still not the va va voom look I was going for in the video, but pretty nonetheless. My result was more like a pretty Church picnic hairstyle. Instead of my usual regular twists, I created flat twists. I love it because my hair was already separated into smaller pieces when I took the twists out. I didn't have to pick it apart to separate and avoided frizz. I'm definitely going to play with this technique more and practice. I never really learned how to cornrow my hair, which Is why I never attempted to flat twist before. It took me a while and my flat twists were wonky, but they did the job of creating defined twists and curls. Can't beat that.

  Here's the video I followed. My hair wasn't stretched or blown out before hand. That may be why I got different results. I have no intention to blow dry my hair, but will play around with stretching it before doing the style again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gND5VKYZb8

  And more related videos. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6ntmGdXXUw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruRGEe3DfOY


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 29, 2013)

LOL, so I should not try curlformers?   I really want to start playing with styles.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 30, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, so I should not try curlformers?   I really want to start playing with styles.


  I've seen some beautiful result from Curlformers. I'm just saying that I like my styles to be easy to do. lol Curlformers are a great way to stretch the hair if you have the patience to put them in.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 30, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've seen some beautiful result from Curlformers. I'm just saying that I like my styles to be easy to do. lol Curlformers are a great way to stretch the hair if you have the patience to put them in.


  I think Curlformers are worth playing with. Now that I know my mistake, my experience will be much better the next time. Please keep in mind that I am style challenged. I think I could finish it all in an hour to an hour and a half. That's how long it takes me to do my regular everyday twist style. I just need to figure out a way to stop my hair from frizzing up. I have a Jane Carter setting lotion, but I usually forget to use it until I'm done or I was too lazy to grab it.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have used curlformers quite a lot to stretch my hair. I like them, but keep in mind I use them primarily to stretch my hair before doing another style. I dont think I am allowed to link my blog in my posts but u can click the link in my siggy.

  Here is also a vid I did...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghLk0Xxwvl4


----------



## meka72 (Dec 31, 2013)

FYI, Curlmart is having a 15% off sale and $5 shipping sale.


----------



## Pikahime (Jan 1, 2014)

I *just* tried curlformers (Well, the knock off ones) today and even though they were frustrating to put in at first (literally took me an hour to do half my head), once I figured out what to do, it was a breeze. Now that I know how to install them, I think it'll take me forty five minutes to an hour tops, and I have A LOT of hair. It also took way less time for them to dry completely and I was able to take them down without having to sleep on them overnight (which I'm sure I wouldn't have been able to do anyway, I tried to take a nap on those suckers and.. yeah.. no.).  The curls turned out PERFECTLY, better than anything I've ever done with my hair. I usually do braidouts, flat twist outs and flexi-rod sets (tried a perm rod set once.. but I got impatient and took them out when they were still slightly damp and... frizz city), but usually, they take forever to dry. Forever meaning "do my hair at four in the afternoon, sleep in them overnight, take them out in the morning and they're STILL damp" type of forever.  My hair dried in about four hours with the curlformers. I have them in mini pinapples right now and I'll take pictures of how the curls are come morning!


----------



## Pikahime (Jan 1, 2014)

Also, does anyone have any good moisturizing DC's? I only use the one the ORS makes (the one that smells like citrus and has yellow labeling) but I find that my new growth and the thicker part of my texlaxed hair doesn't feel all the way moisturized unless I use a LOT of it. Plus.. it.. does this weird clumping thing in my hair when I use it with the Curls cleanser. I don't like that cleanser, but I brought it when it was on sale at Target and I feel like I have to use it up.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 2, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> I have used curlformers quite a lot to stretch my hair. I like them, but keep in mind I use them primarily to stretch my hair before doing another style. I dont think I am allowed to link my blog in my posts but u can click the link in my siggy.
> 
> Here is also a vid I did...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghLk0Xxwvl4


  Nice blog and videos. Thanks for sharing. I bought my Curlformers primarily for styling. Didn't really consider using them just to stretch my hair. That gives them another function for me and makes me feel like I'm getting my money's worth.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 2, 2014)

Pikahime said:


> Also, does anyone have any good moisturizing DC's? I only use the one the ORS makes (the one that smells like citrus and has yellow labeling) but I find that my new growth and the thicker part of my texlaxed hair doesn't feel all the way moisturized unless I use a LOT of it. Plus.. it.. does this weird clumping thing in my hair when I use it with the Curls cleanser. I don't like that cleanser, but I brought it when it was on sale at Target and I feel like I have to use it up.


  I'd love to see your results. Did you use a setting lotion to hold the curls?

  I know exactly what you mean about your hair taking forever to dry. Mine is the same way. I've started doing styles on slightly damp hair instead of completely wet, and I'm finding that I'm getting better results drying wise.

  I don't have any moisturizing recs because I just use a mixture I make at home. But I wouldn't keep using the cleanser if you know your hair doesn't like it, in my opinion. It's not doing anything to benefit your hair. You may not be wasting money if you keep using it, but you could be wasting the condition of your hair.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 2, 2014)

I stayed in for New Year's Eve, but still did my hair and makeup. I already posted my pic in two other threads, and don't want to spam another. You can see the results in my avatar pic. I used Naptural85's defined twist out method that I previously posted. The style was done on dry, stretched out hair from my previous Curlformer and bantu knot attempts.

  I love the results. I would retwist my hair every night since first doing the style and my hair would stretch out more and more each day. My hair has MASSIVE shrinkage. I could sport a faux TWA if I wanted to. No joke. My hair actually comes down to the bottom of my shoulder blades when I pull it. I'll probably have to grow waist length hair just for it to touch my shoulders when it's styled.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 2, 2014)

Does anyone use Apple cider vinegar on their hair as a rinse or in any other fashion? I keep hearing how wonderful it is for use on the hair but for some reason I just feel like it might strip WOC hair too much. My mother had beautiful hair and I recall her using vinegar on it as well as my own when I was a little girl, as a rinse. My hair was a lot thicker and longer when I was a child and I now wonder if the use of the vinegar had anything to do with that.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 2, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> Does anyone use Apple cider vinegar on their hair as a rinse or in any other fashion? I keep hearing how wonderful it is for use on the hair but for some reason I just feel like it might strip WOC hair too much. My mother had beautiful hair and I recall her using vinegar on it as well as my own when I was a little girl, as a rinse. My hair was a lot thicker and longer when I was a child and I now wonder if the use of the vinegar had anything to do with that.


  I personally don't use it, but I see a lot of women on YouTube with beautiful heads of hair who do use it. I think the acid in the vinegar serves to close the hair's cuticle. The hair appears smoother and shinier when the cuticle is closed. I'm not sure of the other benefits. I'm like you, I think it would be too strong to use on my hair. Plus I'm kind of lazy with my hair and don't want to add another step to my routine.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the response, CC. I think I'm going to try an Apple cider vinegar rinse tomorrow morning when I wash my hair. Will report back if I notice anything spectacular.


----------



## boujoischic (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi ladies I've been natural for about 4 or 5 years it's a shame I can't remember exactly.  I started my journey doing a lot but now I just keep it simple.  I cowash with V05 moisture milks or Hello Hydration about every 3 Days.  I deep condition when needed with Silk elements or Aphogee 2 minute protein treatment.  I use coconut oil on my wet hair place in 2 plaits to stretch overnight then I will usually wear my hair in bun.   I straighten my hair in the cooler months whenever the mood strikes but not in the summer.   I only trim about once every 6 Months.   My hair is just grazing waist length when straightened and shoulder length curly (shrinkage!)


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone try the new Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni and Monoi line yet?


----------



## sagehen (Jan 23, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> Anyone try the new Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni and Monoi line yet?


  If they had a website that worked I would have tried it by now. I just can't get any of their new products because they are not carried near me. Since I can't see them I wouldn't even know what to order via phone.  Let me ask you this - are these products heavy with glycerin like their others? Maybe I shouldnot lament missing out. Glycerin is not my friend with single digit dew points.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 24, 2014)

sagehen said:


> If they had a website that worked I would have tried it by now. I just can't get any of their new products because they are not carried near me. Since I can't see them I wouldn't even know what to order via phone.  Let me ask you this - *are these products heavy with glycerin like their others? Maybe I shouldnot lament missing out. Glycerin is not my friend with single digit dew points.*


  Sorry, but I can't answer this for you. You can ask them on their FB page, they are super responsive there.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 24, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> [/B]  Sorry, but I can't answer this for you. You can ask them on their FB page, they are super responsive there.


  I'm sorry - I thought you had bought the products.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 24, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> Does anyone use Apple cider vinegar on their hair as a rinse or in any other fashion? I keep hearing how wonderful it is for use on the hair but for some reason I just feel like it might strip WOC hair too much. My mother had beautiful hair and I recall her using vinegar on it as well as my own when I was a little girl, as a rinse. My hair was a lot thicker and longer when I was a child and I now wonder if the use of the vinegar had anything to do with that.


  I use it as a final rinse. It helps with dry itchy scalp in the winter.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 25, 2014)

Sagehen, I drove to a nearby city today after making calls to 3 of their Target stores and finding out that one of them had the kit! Glycerin is not listed as an ingredient. I really wanted to try it out tonight but I have some questions about the timing guide because my hair type fits into three different categories and they each list different timing amounts. I'm anxiously awaiting a reply from the message I posted to them on Facebook.   





sagehen said:


> I'm sorry - I thought you had bought the products.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 25, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> Sagehen, I drove to a nearby city today after making calls to 3 of their Target stores and finding out that one of them had the kit! Glycerin is not listed as an ingredient. I really wanted to try it out tonight but I have some questions about the timing guide because my hair type fits into three different categories and they each list different timing amounts. I'm anxiously awaiting a reply from the message I posted to them on Facebook.


''  Ooh thanks for reporting back. I may have to take a day trip soon to see what stores around me offer.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 26, 2014)

Sagehen, my sincerest apologies. Upon closer inspection there is some glycerin in the products but it's down further in the list. Maybe it's far enough down that it's a nonfactor for you?  





sagehen said:


> ''  Ooh thanks for reporting back. I may have to take a day trip soon to see what stores around me offer.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 26, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> Sagehen, my sincerest apologies. Upon closer inspection there is some glycerin in the products but it's down further in the list. Maybe it's far enough down that it's a nonfactor for you?


 It might be. It is awfully far up in the coconut/hibiscus and the tamanu line and they just didn't work. I will look into it. I am really interested in the featured ingredients on this line.  Thanks for reporting back!


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 2, 2014)

I tried the straightening system last night.  Some background to set the stage:  it is extremely rare that I blow my hair out and curl or flat iron it. I am a wash-and-go kind of girl. I've always been a bit confused by the hair/curl type charts, but my guess is that my type is III something or another, characterized by waves and corkscrew ringlets. My hair is also fine and color treated (bleached highlights).  It is virtually impossible to elongate or straighten my curls. A couple of years ago I wanted some curl elongation so bad that I let my stylist apply some texturizer to my hair. It did nothing. Just for grins, I gave her permission to apply a mild relaxer to see what would happen.  No go.  My hair believes that it is meant to be curly.  I didn't have high hopes when I finally tracked this product down and bought it. I had no desire to have my hair straight (you're instructed to blow it dry and flat iron it after using the kit if you want that result).  I was really hoping that curl elongation and frizz free hair would be my result. Shea Moisture touts the frizz free quality as a perk of using this system.   I applied the straightener for only 10 minutes, the time stated for color treated/bleached hair. The product is free of lye and other harsh permanent straighteners so you don't even wear gloves while using it.  After completing the system instead of blowing my hair dry I used Eco gel and did about 8 two-strand twists, rolling each twist about halfway up on perm rods. I covered my hair with a well-fitting satin bonnet and slept that way.  This morning I simply removed the rods and separated the twists.  I was pleased with the look, my curls weren't as tight and I was relatively frizz free (as long as I didn't keep messing with my hair). The true test for me will be how it looks the first time I wash and wear it. This is what will determine whether or not I think it will be worth it to continue using it. I do have a feeling, however, that my curls are going to remain true to form and shrink.   We'll see!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 2, 2014)

what kit is this?  ANd Sage, why can't you use glycerin?  I have to stay away from it b/c it breaks my face out.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 2, 2014)

Glycerin bleeds red pigment out of my hair, and I have fine hair which it makes dry hard and stiff.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 2, 2014)

I got my box braids put back in yesterday.  I'm not ready to go full time with my natural hair just yet.  After I take this out in early to mid-April, I'll take a 2-3 week break and play around with different styling options.  I do like twist outs, but my hair is so fine, that it just hangs there and doesn't look right.  

  Anyone know of any good products which helps hair grow in thicker?


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 3, 2014)

It's the Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni and Monoi Hair Straightening System.  





Prettypackages said:


> *what kit is this? * ANd Sage, why can't you use glycerin?  I have to stay away from it b/c it breaks my face out.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 3, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> It's the Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni and Monoi Hair Straightening System.


thank you!  I'm sure I could've gone back a few pages to look, but I appreciate it.


  Oh really Sage, that's interesting.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 9, 2014)

I've having an issue. I want to straighten my hair for the express point of trimming my hair. I seriously need a trim but I'm deathly afraid of heat damage. Any suggestions?


----------



## trina11225 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I got my box braids put back in yesterday.  I'm not ready to go full time with my natural hair just yet.  After I take this out in early to mid-April, I'll take a 2-3 week break and play around with different styling options.  I do like twist outs, but my hair is so fine, that it just hangs there and doesn't look right.
> 
> Anyone know of any good products which helps hair grow in thicker?


  I keep hearing castor oil, but i'm going to get some vitamins from healthyhair.com , they have stuff there.


----------



## Pikahime (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello everyone!
My stylist reccomended that she give me a keratin treatment because I'm trying to grow out my natural hair and I'd prefer to wear it straight. Has anyone ever gotten one professionally done? I trust my stylist and my hair was healthy even when I was texlaxing it so I know she has my hair's health in mind with whatever she does to it.  I also got a streak of pink in my hair and even though I love it, I'd really love a really intense deep conditioning treatment for my hair since I'm still on the search for one. Preferably something creamy in texture with natural ingredients.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 17, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've having an issue. I want to straighten my hair for the express point of trimming my hair. I seriously need a trim but I'm deathly afraid of heat damage. Any suggestions?


  Is the stylist trimming your hair? They should be able to trim it while curly.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 17, 2014)

I also prefer having my hair trimmed in its (wet) curly state. Why are you wanting to straighten before trimming?  





DILLIGAF said:


> I've having an issue. I want to straighten my hair for the express point of trimming my hair. I seriously need a trim but I'm deathly afraid of heat damage. Any suggestions?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 17, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> I also prefer having my hair trimmed in its (wet) curly state. Why are you wanting to straighten before trimming?


  I just thought it would be a benefit to have my hair trimmed straight. If I don't have to straighten I'd rather not. Now to find a good hair stylist that can cut wet curly hair. I guess I've heard its better to cut it straight.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah even when my hair was relaxed, my stylist would cut it wet. Call around, some stylists prefer to cut hair wet. A good stylist excels at it.


----------



## tchristi (Apr 12, 2014)

Dont know if u ladies followed longhairdontcare2011 on youtube but she died couple days ago kindney failure followed by heart attack due to her having lupus. So sad only 27yrs.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2014)

tchristi said:


> Dont know if u ladies followed longhairdontcare2011 on youtube but she died couple days ago kindney failure followed by heart attack due to her having lupus. So sad only 27yrs.


  I didn't follow her personally but I watched some of her videos. My condolences to her family.


----------



## tchristi (Apr 12, 2014)

Her videos were the first videos I ever watched about hair years ago.  





DILLIGAF said:


> I didn't follow her personally but I watched some of her videos. My condolences to her family.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2014)

tchristi said:


> Her videos were the first videos I ever watched about hair years ago.


  Speechless 

  http://phatgirlfresh.com/2014/04/11/r-i-p-domineque-banks-a-k-a-longhairdontcare2011/


----------



## meka72 (Apr 30, 2014)

I had to come in here and share my experience with an etsy vendor of natural hair and skin care products, Annabelle's Perfect Blends (http://www.etsy.com/shop/PerfectBlends). I've been natural a few times but have mostly relaxes my hair. Regardless of the state of my hair, I have never been able to keep my hair properly moisturized. I recently started using APB specifically the leave in conditioners and hair creams and my hair stays soft and moisturized for at least 2 days, which is saying something for my hair. the conditioners are really good too. There are also a variety of scents included unscented too.    I am not at all affiliated with the vendor but wanted to pass on this info. I know that textured hair can have problems with dryness. APB usually has at least one sale per month so I'd keep an eye out for those if you're interested.


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am so happy I found this thread.  I love hair talk besides makeup talk lol.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 30, 2014)

I have my natural hair out for a week before it goes back into box braids. I think I finally found a twist out method that works for my hair and gives me the results I am satisfied with until I find something better. I'll be excited to experiment again once the braids come back out, but for now, I don't even want to have to deal with it on an upcoming trip.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 30, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I have my natural hair out for a week before it goes back into box braids. I think I finally found a twist out method that works for my hair and gives me the results I am satisfied with until I find something better. I'll be excited to experiment again once the braids come back out, but for now, I don't even want to have to deal with it on an upcoming trip.


  What method are you using for your twist out?
  I recently changed the way I do mine as well.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 30, 2014)

I changed up to a flat twist out.


----------



## sagehen (May 1, 2014)

Ladies, I need a little, umm, support. I want to get a serious haircut nd a little reshaping, but I don't want to have my hair blown out for this, because I wear it curly 99.9 percent of the time. I want someone to cut it the way I will wear it most of the time, KWIM? How do you all pick a stylist to do this? I usually cut my own hair, but I want something way more than a trim or light layering. Do you go to just any salon and trust they will be able to do natural hair? Do you exclusively go to natural hair salons? There aren't too many near me. And SoCal ladies, do you have any recommendations?


----------



## meka72 (May 1, 2014)

Sage, I have a TTWWA so I've got nothing. Lol. Could you go to the natural hair salons and ask to see photos of the sylists' work and then select someone from that? Whether natural or relaxed, I've always hated looking for a new stylists (or barber when I was getting my hair cut).


----------



## Pikahime (May 11, 2014)

Hello all! 
So, I'm transitioning to natural! 
Have been for a few months now and it's been... an easier journey thanks to my stylist. Here are a few things I've learned about my hair, when I was texlaxed and now on my transition. My hair is very dense, has MAJOR shrinkage l(my new growth shrinks like nobody's business), and I have low porosity hair.  I think I'm a hairtype 4a if I had to guess, my curls are peeking through now and I can see how defined they are when wet..  I just have one question, one half of my hair has always "laid" better than the other side, flat ironed straighter and silkier, doesnt hold heatless curly styles as well as the other side, etc. Does that mean a difference in density, curl pattern, or texture?


----------



## sagehen (May 11, 2014)

Pikahime said:


> Hello all!   So, I'm transitioning to natural!   Have been for a few months now and it's been... an easier journey thanks to my stylist. Here are a few things I've learned about my hair, when I was texlaxed and now on my transition. My hair is [COLOR=333333]very dense, has MAJOR shrinkage l(my new growth shrinks like nobody's business), and I have low porosity hair.  I think I'm a hairtype 4a if I had to guess, my curls are peeking through now and I can see how defined they are when wet..  I just have one question, one half of my hair has always "laid" better than the other side, flat ironed straighter and silkier, doesnt hold heatless curly styles as well as the other side, etc. Does that mean a difference in density, curl pattern, or texture?   [/COLOR]


  It is possible that one side has different density / texture, and also possible that one side is more damaged by heat (if you use heat). I had this issue and it takes awhile  for the other side to catch up. If it doesn't, it's the first issue, and you will learn the ways to make it look the same, either via more/less styler, different application technique, etc.


----------



## Pikahime (May 11, 2014)

Hm, okay, thanks! I think it's the first situation, since my hair has been like this since I was a kid. It's probably due to genetics, since the hair on that half of my head reminds me of my sister's hair, which looks finer and is easier to do straight styles on.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 11, 2014)

Just took my weave out Friday because ever since I cut the rest of my permed ends off on Feb 20, 2014 I love my natural state. This is my second wash and go and I love the results. I used As I Am products. I transitioned my hair for two years and how I got through it was wearing a weave non stop. The weave I took out Friday was only in three weeks because I just could not deal lol. I tried something new this time by adding a closure but a little leave out to slick down for a more natural look and that well wasn't a good idea because although I didn't use heat on that part not nearly close to every day, it gave me heat damage. I will put my weave back in by June but abosolutly no hair left out. I'll be fine my normal beautician is back and she will have my closure looking flawless.


----------



## sagehen (May 11, 2014)

Just a question, and  I am NOT being snarky, just curious, but I wonder why you are putting the weave back in when the curly fro is so cute on you. You have such a nice shape and nice body to it. Growing out? I mean no offense.


----------



## Debbs (May 11, 2014)

I have been wearing weaves forever I barely even got to see the toll it took on my own hair until recently. My hair is thin, damaged and broken especially the back and the edges. I decided to give the weave a break now so I have been wearing half wigs for almost 3 weeks. I have a ton of hair products that I neglected using because they were not good for the weaves- weighing it down. Salon visit yesterday and did deep conditioning treatments which I may do biweekly. I need to work on my edges. No more hair vitamins as I hoarded them before and allowed several boxes to expire on me. I have no patience and very short attention span. Unsure if I should continue weaving my hair since it is already damaged or work on repairing it which will take a long time and work. Weaves lasted me for a good while, is easy to maintain and requires no fuss to get up and go. This was how my hair use to look before stress and weaves damaged it:-


----------



## smileyt06 (May 11, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Just a question, and  I am NOT being snarky, just curious, but I wonder why you are putting the weave back in when the curly fro is so cute on you. You have such a nice shape and nice body to it. Growing out? I mean no offense.


  No worries girl. I cut off 4-5 inches and just want to get my length back. So if I keep it in a protective style it will...  This is my hair before I cut my permed ends off... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And this is my hair 1 month after I cut it. My hair does grow quick... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But thank you luv. No offense taken girl


----------



## Pikahime (May 11, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Just took my weave out Friday because ever since I cut the rest of my permed ends off on Feb 20, 2014 I love my natural state. This is my second wash and go and I love the results. I used As I Am products. I transitioned my hair for two years and how I got through it was wearing a weave non stop. The weave I took out Friday was only in three weeks because I just could not deal lol. I tried something new this time by adding a closure but a little leave out to slick down for a more natural look and that well wasn't a good idea because although I didn't use heat on that part not nearly close to every day, it gave me heat damage. I will put my weave back in by June but abosolutly no hair left out. I'll be fine my normal beautician is back and she will have my closure looking flawless.


  Your curls are super pretty! I've mostly done heat free styles while trying to blend my texlax hair in with my natural hair... but I've been thinking of doing a weave for the summer, even though the last two times I got a sew in didn't go well.  I also really like being able to touch my hair and wash it. I like wearing wigs too when I want a change. I'll have to give it some more time.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 11, 2014)

I have an appointment to get a trim the following Tuesday with a hair stylist that also does natural hair. I found her through another friend of mine that also has natural hair. If she wants to trim my hair straight I'm going to have to leave. I do not want my hair straightened to get a trim. If cannot curly I'm going to ask her to suggest one that can. If I was back in NYC I would go to the Devachan salon. They cut curly hair in its natural state. I have no intention of wearing my hair straight any time soon.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have an appointment to get a trim the following Tuesday with a hair stylist that also does natural hair. I found her through another friend of mine that also has natural hair. If she wants to trim my hair straight I'm going to have to leave. I do not want my hair straightened to get a trim. If cannot curly I'm going to ask her to suggest one that can. If I was back in NYC I would go to the Devachan salon. They cut curly hair in its natural state. I have no intention of wearing my hair straight any time soon.


  So I went to my appointment today and HOORAY!!!!! The stylist cuts curly hair in it's naturally curly state!!!! Also small world we used to work together way back in the day. In total I lost about 1.5 inches of hair. My own fault for waiting to long to get a trim. Not a problem though as my hair grows fairly quickly. I also got a steam treatment and I loved the way my hair felt afterwards. I may look into getting a hair steamer for myself. She styled it in two strand twists. So far I'm happy but the real test becomes what it looks like when I take the twists down.


----------



## sagehen (May 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I went to my appointment today and HOORAY!!!!! The stylist cuts curly hair in it's naturally curly state!!!! Also small world we used to work together way back in the day. In total I lost about 1.5 inches of hair. My own fault for waiting to long to get a trim. Not a problem though as my hair grows fairly quickly. I also got a steam treatment and I loved the way my hair felt afterwards. I may look into getting a hair steamer for myself. She styled it in two strand twists. So far I'm happy but the real test becomes what it looks like when I take the twists down.


  I have been waiting for your update. I am glad it went well. I so wish I could find someone near me to cut it curly.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I have been waiting for your update. I am glad it went well. I so wish I could find someone near me to cut it curly.


  I just realized that I lost about 4 inches on one side of my head. *shrugs*  Happens all the time. One side of my head grows like I feed it Miracle Grow. It had to go since she was trying to give me a shape so that I can try a wash and go. I will say this. My hair has NEVER felt softer. I already have a softer texture. I have fine hair but a lot of it and my hair after the steam treatment is INCREDIBLY soft. If you can get a steam treatment do it.


----------



## sagehen (May 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just realized that I lost about 4 inches on one side of my head. *shrugs*  Happens all the time. One side of my head grows like I feed it Miracle Grow. It had to go since she was trying to give me a shape so that I can try a wash and go. I will say this. My hair has NEVER felt softer. I already have a softer texture. I have fine hair but a lot of it and my hair after the steam treatment is INCREDIBLY soft. If you can get a steam treatment do it.


  Yay Team Wash and Go!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2014)

So I finally took down my hair today from the style the hairdresser put my hair in on Tuesday. I am very very disappointed with it. Now that my hair is dry and the shrinkage has run its course I  realize that I basically lost the last year and a half to two years of growth. I may go back to that salon for a treatment but I swear this is the last time I let someone else near my head with pair of scissors.


----------



## sagehen (May 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I finally took down my hair today from the style the hairdresser put my hair in on Tuesday. I am very very disappointed with it. Now that my hair is dry and the shrinkage has run its course I  realize that I basically lost the last year and a half to two years of growth. I may go back to that salon for a treatment but I swear this is the last time I let someone else near my head with pair of scissors.


  Ooh, I am sorry about that. I so hate when folk get overzealous with their scissors.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Ooh, I am sorry about that. I so hate when folk get overzealous with their scissors.


  I know hair grows back. In my case my hair grows back very quickly. I'm just back to that awkward stage where I didn't know what to do with my hair. ARGGHHHH!!!! I'm going to beat my face to take my mind off my hair.


----------



## sagehen (May 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I know hair grows back. In my case my hair grows back very quickly. I'm just back to that awkward stage where I didn't know what to do with my hair. ARGGHHHH!!!! I'm going to beat my face to take my mind off my hair.


  LOL I get that, and the crappy thing is that the stylist prolonged the awkward stage. Yes, go put on some of those Bite lipsticks I see are all the rage in the Sephora thread.


----------



## meka72 (May 25, 2014)

There's a new natural hair store in Houston, Pampered Tendrils, with an online store, pamperedtendrils.com. It is having a flash memorial day sale with 20% off during specified hours and free shipping all day:  ONLINE 20% DISCOUNT MINIMUM PURCHASE $50 // CODE: MEMORIALFLASH14 CODE VALID ONLY ON 5/26/15 - 4:00 PM - 6:00 PM CST NO MINIMUM PURCHASE REQUIRED FOR FREE SHIPPING // NO CODE REQUIRED FOR FREE SHIPPING  FREE SHIPPING VALID ON ALL US PURCHASES ON 5/26/14 ENDING AT 11:59 PM CST  I'm not affiliated with the store or owner at all. I purchased some things from the website earlier this month and was very pleased with the quick processing and shipping of my order. USPS killed the alleged priority shipping though.


----------



## meka72 (May 25, 2014)

Sage, it sounds like a road trip to go see Dilligaf's stylist.   Dilligaf', I wish my hair grew fast   I BC'ed down to nothing in december and by staying on top of my hair regimen, for the first time, I have seen higher than average growth over the last few months. But I wish I didn't have to work so hard at it.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 25, 2014)

The other day using As I Am Curling jelly, moisture milk and leave in conditioner.  I love this whole line.  My hair is so soft and moisturized.  I also use sometimes Hollywood Beauty's Argan oil conditioner cream.


----------



## meka72 (May 25, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> The other day using As I Am Curling jelly, moisture milk and leave in conditioner.  I love this whole line.  My hair is so soft and moisturized.  I also use sometimes Hollywood Beauty's Argan oil conditioner cream.


  Your hair looks great!


----------



## sagehen (May 25, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> The other day using As I Am Curling jelly, moisture milk and leave in conditioner.  I love this whole line.  My hair is *so soft and moisturized*.  I also use sometimes Hollywood Beauty's Argan oil conditioner cream.


  @ the bolded: that's exactly what your hair looks like. Looks so nice.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 25, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Your hair looks great!





sagehen said:


> @ the bolded: that's exactly what your hair looks like. Looks so nice.


  Thank you!


----------



## smileyt06 (May 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I finally took down my hair today from the style the hairdresser put my hair in on Tuesday. I am very very disappointed with it. Now that my hair is dry and the shrinkage has run its course I  realize that I basically lost the last year and a half to two years of growth. I may go back to that salon for a treatment but I swear this is the last time I let someone else near my head with pair of scissors.


  Yup girl don't worry it'll def grow back. Do you take any vitamins?


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 12, 2014)

This is my current regimen


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 16, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> The other day using As I Am Curling jelly, moisture milk and leave in conditioner.  I love this whole line.  My hair is so soft and moisturized.  I also use sometimes Hollywood Beauty's Argan oil conditioner cream.


  you're going to make me try the as I am again.  I hated this line. I gave the products to my Mom.  She loved them though.


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 16, 2014)

Has anyone taken HairFinity or Manetabolism?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 16, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Has anyone taken HairFinity or Manetabolism?


  Are they hair supplements?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 16, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Yup girl don't worry it'll def grow back. Do you take any vitamins?


  Nothing specific for hair. Just a regular multi for women and I don't even take that regularly.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> you're going to make me try the as I am again.  I hated this line. I gave the products to my Mom.  She loved them though.


  I'm having issues trying to multiquote. What products did you use the first time? How did you use them?


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 17, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone taken HairFinity or Manetabolism?
> ...


  Hair vitamins.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 19, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Hair vitamins.


  I've been hearing with some of these hair vitamins if you don't drink enough water you will break out.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 5, 2014)

Anybody know of a good online source for jojoba oil with better prices than you normally see locally?


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 5, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> Anybody know of a good online source for jojoba oil with better prices than you normally see locally?


  You try whole foods. That's where I get all my essential oils and carrier oils


----------



## sss215 (Jul 9, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> Anybody know of a good online source for jojoba oil with better prices than you normally see locally?


  http://www.essentialwholesale.com


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 25, 2014)

Spent the entire day at the beach today. Now I'm home and getting ready to thoroughly wash and condition my mane. It got me thinking. What do you ladies use to deep condition? Do you make it yourself? Do you use store bought? How long do you deep condition? How often? etc. I'm curious.


----------



## meka72 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have lots of conditioners!  I usually deep condition 1x/week with a protein conditioner on dry hair, as a pre poo, and then with a moisturizing deep conditioner after I shampoo. More recently, I've been deep conditioning overnight with Saran wrap if my scalp can take it. If not, I deep condition without heat (I believe my hair is porous) for at least 2 hours.   I really like curl junkie curl rehab deep conditioner. I also use evoo with all my moisturizing deep conditioners.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 25, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I really like curl junkie curl rehab deep conditioner. I also use evoo with all my moisturizing deep conditioners.


  This is what I'm currently deep conditioning with today! I've washed and then I've detangled while applying this conditioner. I've placed my detangled sectioned hair in a plastic cap and wrapped the whole shebang in a towel. Now the waiting begins.

  Do you mix the EVOO with the conditioner? Or do you apply them separately?


----------



## meka72 (Jul 25, 2014)

I apply the evoo on top of the conditioner and work it through the hair.   I really like the CJCR ans will likely repurchase after I use the last little bit tomorrow although I won't repurchase soon. I've got many more DCs to work through.   How long have you been natural?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 25, 2014)

meka72 said:


> How long have you been natural?


  I've been natural since 2010. I transitioned for well over a year before I big chopped in October 2010. I had a minor set back this year when I lost over 4 inches in length. I'm trying my best to maintain my hair health and I've been told to add deep conditioning to my routine.


----------



## meka72 (Jul 25, 2014)

I BC'ed to the scalp in December for health reasons and have really enjoyed getting to know my hair. I've been natural before but this is the first time that I've been as diligent with my hair (educating myself on ingredients and how they affect my har, spending a little more on good products, etc). I'm at the TWWA stage right now and have been struggling with detangling and knots at the ends of my hair.   





DILLIGAF said:


> I've been natural since 2010. I transitioned for well over a year before I big chopped in October 2010. I had a minor set back this year when I lost over 4 inches in length. I'm trying my best to maintain my hair health and I've been told to add deep conditioning to my routine.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 16, 2014)

I've had my natural hair out going on nearly 4 months now and I really enjoying getting to know my hair.  Been experimenting with both twist outs and wash and go's (via the Anthony Dickie method) and I've found the latter to work well for me.  I've been able to stretch between washes and still manage to keep my natural curl pattern in tact.  What I do hate, however, are single strand knots!  They are the bane of my existence!  I wish there was a way to prevent them entirely.  I do think eventually that I will go back to a protective style for a little bit - thinking about crochet braids this time.  

  I'm loving the Creme of Nature Argan Oil line of hair care products.  I already had the shampoo and conditioner, leave-in conditioner and oil moisturizer, but just bought the Hydrating Buttercreme, Moisturizing Milk Masque and Pudding Perfection a couple of days ago.  I'm hoping to try out the full As I Am line soon.

  Does anyone know if there's a hair product swap available somewhere.  I'm going to get rid of most of my Dark & Lovely items but I'd rather give them away than throw them away.


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 20, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Has anyone taken HairFinity or Manetabolism?


  I took Hairfinity for six months about six years ago when I was transitioning and trying to speed up the process. I didn't see much of a change in growth or speed of growth but I think I did retain some length. I wouldn't buy them again. Also they didn't break me out.


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had to jump in. I'm over 2 years post BC but I transitioned for a year and half. I have a TON of hair on my head and if I had to categorize my hair it would be curly/coily or 3c/4a. I like to try products but I wouldn't call myself a product junkie. yet. No matter what I try I seem to keep coming back to a basic routine with core products. I wouldn't call them HG but they are what my hair currently likes.
> WASH: Giovanni's 50/50 Shampoo its a hydrating clarifying shampoo.
> CONDITIONER: Right now Aussie Moist. Just because its there. I have a bunch of conditioners in the shower right now that I'm trying to work my way through
> I wash approximately once a week and keep my hair in protective styling during the week. On the weekends I wear it out and then on Sunday it gets washed and put away. Once out the shower I use:
> ...


  Aussie Moist is my spring/summer staple conditioner.  I definitely do not use it in the winter because it makes my hair break. But I like it for cowashing. Dove also has a peach scented conditioner that I love but I can't find it anymore. It's great for deep conditioning.

  Staples: 
  1. Kinky Curly Knot Today. I will never run out of this because I keep at least three on deck at all times. I use this mainly as a detangler but I also use it as a leave in. But note this is not a moisturizing leave in at all. I just leave it in because it says I can.
  2. Design Essentials Natural Shampoo and KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo. The only shampoos I use. If I need my hair really clean I'll mix baking soda with either of these.
  3. Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Condtioner. Favorite Conditioner I've EVER used. I rarely ever try out new conditioners because this is my HG. I can use this year round. It's great for detangling and as a leave in. I find it at Marshall's for $12.99 for 33.8 fl oz and snatch up as many bottles as I can fit in my arms. I actually just bought four the other day!
  4. Ogx Renewing Argon Oil Conditioner. I also Love this conditioner but mostly for oil rinsing
  TGIN Butter Cream Moisturizer for Natural Hair. Another HG product. Completely replaced gel in my routine. It gives my curls enough hold for definition but it is SO light and moisturizing. It smells great and I can get three day wash and go hair with this. I just put my hair in a high pony at night and wrap my scarf. The next morning I spritz water in my hair, enough to weigh it down, and the curls pop back to life. If I feel like the finish has dulled I just add oil on top. I use this as my cream moisturizer regardless if I wearing a wash and go or if I'll be putting my hair up.

  This is my Summer Routine:
  I have discovered that my hair loves oil rinsing. I just use any olive oil or castor oil and apply the oil to my dry hair before wetting it. I gently pull out shed hairs and then I wet my hair enough to soak and let my hair absorb the water for a minute or two. Then I cowash with the Ogx conditioner and again gently pull out shed hair. I rinse my hair and then apply the KCKT and thoroughly detangle. Sometimes I rinse the KCKT out and sometimes I don't. I then use a t-shirt to absorb the water in my hair. Then I apply the TGIN cream and seal with castor oil.

  The only things that really change are the conditioners. I don't use shampoo but once or twice a month and I don't use gel at all. I have 4a/4b hair.


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 21, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Just took my weave out Friday because ever since I cut the rest of my permed ends off on Feb 20, 2014 I love my natural state. This is my second wash and go and I love the results. I used As I Am products. I transitioned my hair for two years and how I got through it was wearing a weave non stop. The weave I took out Friday was only in three weeks because I just could not deal lol. I tried something new this time by adding a closure but a little leave out to slick down for a more natural look and that well wasn't a good idea because although I didn't use heat on that part not nearly close to every day, it gave me heat damage. I will put my weave back in by June but abosolutly no hair left out. I'll be fine my normal beautician is back and she will have my closure looking flawless.


  Beautiful!


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 5, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> Beautiful!


  Thank you luv


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 5, 2014)

Just wanted to post some updated pics of my hair. I flat ironed it which I only do once a year so enjoy until next year lol. My length check as of 11/1/14
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  And this was last years to compare below 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm currently working on growing the left side. It's shorter because I wanted all my permed ends out and snip snip o well lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 5, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I'm currently working on growing the left side. It's shorter because I wanted all my permed ends out and snip snip o well lol


  This looks great and healthy. How do you flat iron. I'm actually scared to straighten my hair.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 5, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> This looks great and healthy. How do you flat iron. I'm actually scared to straighten my hair.


  Thank you! I don't flat iron it I go to the shop.  Girl as my hair gets longer I can't deal or do it straight. She just uses a regular flat iron. Trust me I was scared but as a natural you don't want to become anti heat. Once a year won't hurt plus I have too because that's the only time I trim my ends. I don't like trims in the curly state as you can see what I did lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 8, 2014)

Shrinkage is a muthahugger!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 11, 2014)

I noticed some of you ladies are using tshirts to dry your hair. Is it any better or worse than using a microfiber towel?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 11, 2014)

I didn't find it better or worse, especially as far as frizz inducement, but I like the microfiber better because it removes enough water to make me ready for product application.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I noticed some of you ladies are using tshirts to dry your hair. Is it any better or worse than using a microfiber towel?


  I use a microfiber towel. I think it absorbs the excess water more quickly than a t-shirt does.


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 12, 2014)

i hate shrinkage and the little knots but my hair in my hair but the more i keep my hair conditioned the more it seems to knot up .


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 12, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> i hate shrinkage and the little knots but my hair in my hair but the more i keep my hair conditioned the more it seems to knot up .


  When I found that I was having excessive single strand knots I got a trim and I find that I have them way less.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 12, 2014)

Today is wash day, so I'm going to trim it as well. Then I'm going back to Anthony Dickie's method (not sure why I strayed from it); then I plan to add in a co-wash halfway between wash days and see how my hair responds to that regimen.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 12, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Today is wash day, so I'm going to trim it as well. Then I'm going back to Anthony Dickie's method (not sure why I strayed from it); then I plan to add in a co-wash halfway between wash days and see how my hair responds to that regimen.


  I don't do wash and gos but I'm interested in his method. I was watching Taren Guy's salon series.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 13, 2014)

I saw the video she did with him just today, and I plan to add in a co-wash between shampoos.   I had to put off my wash another day. Only made as far as detangling my hair before I didn't feel well and had to lay down. So now I've still got a deep conditioner in it, in twists, with a processing cap over it. I'll pop a knit hat over that for work and wash it when I get home this evening. Did a small trim on the ends bit will do a further dusting after it's been washed and has dried.   At least the hard part is already done now.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 13, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> At least the hard part is already done now.


  Hope you feel better.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks. Still feeling some residual discomfort and tired from lack of sleep, but I feel better.


----------



## ShareeA (Nov 21, 2014)

I've never used a microfiber towel but I have used a t shirt. I like the t shirt better than a regular towel because it doesn't soak up most of the water and is less frizzy. I've started drying my hair with a silk scarf and I like that better than the t shirt.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 23, 2014)

Used Camilla Rose and her products have easily moved to number one as far as was and go's go. Also, an update I'm back curly yayyyyy I posted a pic of my length check two weeks ago and I must say I don't like my hair straight lol, so with that said I will not post a length check again till Feb 2016. I'm skipping a year of straight but it's otay since I only do it once a yr


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 23, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


>


  i love camille rose and her products smell so good.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 24, 2014)

I love the Camille rose almond jai twist butter and moisture milk.   OAN: I have no idea why I want to buy hair products on black Friday because I don't need any. I could go at least a year without buying any and I'd be fine (although I might need a spritz).


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 24, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> i love camille rose and her products smell so good.
> Target carries them now!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *meka72*
> ...


  The only hair product that I will get is from Bee Mine. I can't get them on the ground and I LOVE their balanced moisturizer.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 26, 2014)

I came across this article with the upcoming Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals for natural hair products!


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 26, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I came across this article with the upcoming Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals for natural hair products!


thanks


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 26, 2014)

I was excited to try Camille ROse until I see she uses Aloe vera.  I think I'm the only person in the world who doesn't like that stuff.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 26, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I was excited to try Camille ROse until I see she uses Aloe vera.  I think I'm the only person in the world who doesn't like that stuff.


 My sister is allergic to it. Makes her scalp itch like crazy. Trying to find a leave in without it is work. Try Darcy Botanicals. We found one there she loved.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 27, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> My sister is allergic to it. Makes her scalp itch like crazy. Trying to find a leave in without it is work. Try Darcy Botanicals. We found one there she loved.


  Thanks!  That's horrible for your sister.  I just didn't like that it made my curls extra curly and tight.  The shrinkage was worse than it ever is on it's own, and detangling after I used the product was the worse time ever.  So I leave it alone.  But you are right, it can be hard to find products without it.


----------



## SimplyAddicted (Dec 6, 2014)

My last relaxer was 2002, I just cut off my waist length locs after 7.5 years of loving them.  I now have a twa.  I bleached and colored my hair red this summer and I'm now dealing with the fallout (no pun intended) of doing that.  Don't regret bleaching, I enjoyed being a red head for the summer.

  I'm now a deeper red/purple color and trying to deal with my disrespectful greys!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They were easier to hide when I had a head full of locs.  I also am trying to figure out what my hair likes now.  I'm using some shea moisture products along with argan oil and Jamaican castor oil.  I never realized how warm my hair kept my head.  This northeast winter is no joke.  Going to invest in some silk lined hats.

  My hair is fuzzy and coily, I'm sure I'm a "4"something or other.  My plan is to grow my hair out for a bit and then start a different loc journey.


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 10, 2014)

2 week old wash and go


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 10, 2014)

How do you maintain your wash n go's?  Lately,  I can't even get two days and my hair is a mess.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> How do you maintain your wash n go's?  Lately,  I can't even get two days and my hair is a mess.


 I dont do wash and goes but I maintain my twist outs with pineappling   two week old twist out.


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> How do you maintain your wash n go's?  Lately,  I can't even get two days and my hair is a mess.


  Sam I do a pinapple too but I ise this scarf I got from Ulta and it works wonders


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 11, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Prettypackages said:
> 
> 
> > How do you maintain your wash n go's?  Lately,  I can't even get two days and my hair is a mess.
> ...


  Which scarf are you referring to?  I have the same problem, Prettypackages, I can't stretch my WnGs as long as I'd like, even with pineapple-ing.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 11, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I have the same problem, Prettypackages, I can't stretch my WnGs as long as I'd like, even with pineapple-ing.


  I want to try wash and go's but like the rest of you I get better style longevity from twist outs. I'm also lazy with my hair. WnGs are serious work!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm going to experiment with twistouts again during my holiday break.  Do you retwist every night?  Wet or dry?


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Which scarf are you referring to?  I have the same problem, Prettypackages, I can't stretch my WnGs as long as I'd like, even with pineapple-ing.


  I use these


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 11, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same problem, Prettypackages, I can't stretch my WnGs as long as I'd like, even with pineapple-ing.
> ...


  Thanks! I'll check those out!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 11, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I'm going to experiment with twistouts again during my holiday break.  Do you retwist every night?  Wet or dry?


  I retwist when I start to look fuzzy and I do it dry with a bit of product.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 11, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I have the same problem, Prettypackages, I can't stretch my WnGs as long as I'd like, even with pineapple-ing.



I'm definitely going to try that scarf.  I pineapple too, and you'd think I ran a marathon in my sleep  when you see my hair the next day.  It's just not holding like it used too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 11, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm definitely going to try that scarf.  I pineapple too, and you'd think I ran a marathon in my sleep  when you see my hair the next day.  It's just not holding like it used too.


  LMFAO! The bonnet struggle! I recently bought a extra large one because I would wake up and the bonnet would be on the pillow next to me. I'm going to look for the scarfs too.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 15, 2014)

[@]DILLIGAF[/@], I wish I had read your comment upthread about Bee Mine balancing moisturizer. There was a flash sale a couple weeks ago and I ordered the avocado balancing conditioner and the deep conditioner. If I catch another sale, I'll give the moisturizer a try as well as the spritz.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 12, 2015)

I agree with you 100% the simpler the better!   Mine is DEAD STRAIGHT!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 12, 2015)

Lin1018 said:


> I agree with you 100% the simpler the better!   Mine is DEAD STRAIGHT!


  ??? IDGI


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 13, 2015)

Went back to trying a twist out and it was a total fail. I'm so tempted to cut it all off and start over.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 13, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Went back to trying a twist out and it was a total fail. I'm so tempted to cut it all off and start over.


  what techique are you using?


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 13, 2015)

Flat twisted the front two on each side and normal for the rest.  It could be that the twists were too small for my fine hair.  Maybe thicker twists would be better.  For the time being, I'm just going back to wash 'n go styling and rock my natural curl pattern.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 13, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Flat twisted the front two on each side and normal for the rest.  It could be that the twists were too small for my fine hair.  Maybe thicker twists would be better.  For the time being, I'm just going back to wash 'n go styling and rock my natural curl pattern.


  i used to twist my hair to small then i started to do it bigger and it looks alot better.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 13, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Flat twisted the front two on each side and normal for the rest.  It could be that the twists were too small for my fine hair.  Maybe thicker twists would be better.  For the time being, I'm just going back to wash 'n go styling and rock my natural curl pattern.


  Team wash 'n go!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 13, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Flat twisted the front two on each side and normal for the rest.  It could be that the twists were too small for my fine hair.  Maybe thicker twists would be better.  For the time being, I'm just going back to wash 'n go styling and rock my natural curl pattern.


  My sister says for her finer hair braid outs work better for her than twist outs. For your twist outs are you using a particular technique?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 15, 2015)

I recently bought Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil system. I originally was looking for a hair masque for deep conditioning.  I'm going to give these a try tomorrow and let you know what I think.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 19, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I recently bought Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil system. I originally was looking for a hair masque for deep conditioning.  I'm going to give these a try tomorrow and let you know what I think.


  How did they work out. I'm thinking of grabbing those or the JBCO line.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 19, 2015)

Am I the only hair product junkie here? If not, CurlMart has a 20% off sale plus $5 shipping, today. You can get an additional 15% off with code "cm15".


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 20, 2015)

I've become a product junkie as of late. I have both the (nearly) compete collection of products from As I Am and the Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil lines, waiting to be used. I really love Creme of Nature's Argan Oil line which in using right now.   After seeing a couple of comments online about V05's conditioners and how they provide the best slip for detangling, I decided to pull my out my brand new bottle - and it was off the chain! Easiest detangling I've ever had so far! I'm definitely going to load up on those.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 20, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I've become a product junkie as of late. I have both the (nearly) compete collection of products from As I Am and the Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil lines, waiting to be used. I really love Creme of Nature's Argan Oil line which in using right now.   After seeing a couple of comments online about V05's conditioners and how they provide the best slip for detangling, I decided to pull my out my brand new bottle - and it was off the chain! Easiest detangling I've ever had so far! I'm definitely going to load up on those.


  I like the moisturizing VO5 conditioners a lot, and I like the Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle (I think that's the name) for detangling.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 25, 2015)

sss215 said:


> How did they work out. I'm thinking of grabbing those or the JBCO line.


  The shampoo was lovely and the entire line smells AMAZING. However the masque did not provide enough slip for me to detangle with it. I had to add the regular conditioner to the leave in to get the slip I wanted and I still felt like ti was not enough. I'm looking for a deep  conditioner that's going to give me slip to detangle right after my DC without adding additional product.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 25, 2015)

Wash and go came out sooooo good


----------



## sagehen (Jan 26, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Wash and go came out sooooo good


 If you don't mind sharing, what do you use on your edges to smooth them down so nicely?


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 26, 2015)

sagehen said:


> If you don't mind sharing, what do you use on your edges to smooth them down so nicely?


  I use silk elements edge control sold at Sally's. It is the bomb.com


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 15, 2015)

I think I found the DC with the slip I want for detangling! Nexxus Humectress has a thick balm like conditioner that comes in a pot. I spied it at Bed Bath and Beyond and thought to myself I used to LOVE Humectress conditioner when I was relaxed why not try it again. It smells amazing and condtioned like a boss! When it came time to detangle it was easy as hell. It was $14.99 and I had a $5 coupon so it came out to $10. My hair was soft and felt great!




  I included a picture when I realized that there is an Humectress Deep Conditioner in a pot.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 13, 2015)

While I was in Atlanta last week I went to Target to get a bottle of Camille Rose Naturals Moisture Milk. Unlike the Targets in Miami this one had the complete line of CRN products. I kinda sorta went HAM. I purchased 



The Moisture Milk 	
Fresh Curls Revitalizing Hair Smoother 	
Curlaide Moisture Butter 	
Algae Renew Deep Conditioner 	
Almond Jai Twisting Butter 	
Coconut Water Penetrating Hair Treatment. 
  I  didn't try the Curl Maker product because I'm still not sold on wash and gos. I'm scheduling a wash day for Thursday because my hair is a giant mess right now. The twist out I wore in Atlanta was the business so I was trying to wear it for a long as possible. Anyone else use CRN products? What are your thoughts?


----------



## meka72 (Apr 19, 2015)

I use and like CR moisture milk and almond jai butter, which I use to moisturizer my hair. I use those by default when I can't narrow down which of the products in my stash that I want to use. While the products work well for my hair, I have other products that I work better for my hair.   





DILLIGAF said:


> While I was in Atlanta last week I went to Target to get a bottle of Camille Rose Naturals Moisture Milk. Unlike the Targets in Miami this one had the complete line of CRN products. I kinda sorta went HAM. I purchased
> 
> The Moisture Milk
> Fresh Curls Revitalizing Hair Smoother
> ...


----------



## sagehen (Jun 1, 2015)

I cut my hair back to shoulder-length curly with some layers for body. I now realize why I was so happy to get past this phase... shoot.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 2, 2015)

sagehen said:


> IDGI


  Sorry sagehen - post was entered by mistake, my apologies ladies, put it down to a "senior" moment.


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 5, 2015)

I've worn my natural hair out for nearly a year. Now I'm ready for a protective style, so I'm getting (crochet) twists in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 6, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I've worn my natural hair out for nearly a year. Now I'm ready for a protective style, so I'm getting (crochet) twists in a couple of weeks.


  Pics when you do!


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 7, 2015)

CartoonChic said:


> You know what, I never paid any attention to those charts. I have seen some info in passing or if it was mentioned during a YouTube video. I guess I would be somewhere in the 4 range. What is it, 4d, 4e or something like that? But I think people's hair can be a mixture of things. I also think those charts are too complicated from what I've seen. If I were to create my own hair type chart, it would be this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I thank you and I love your chart I would be straight.

  CartoonChic I would love to have some of your curl - mine can only be achieved with the aid of my trusted G3 Salon Pro but I am seriously thinking of perming my hair.


----------



## cocotears (Jun 7, 2015)

I decided to see how much my hair grew after I cut it at the end of the summer last year and went natural. I was super surprised to see that it had actually grown a lot and it hasn't even been a year yet. Prior to this, I would always joke that I was bald because my hair wasn't as long as it was with a relaxer, but now I can't say that. Lol. Anyways, just thought I'd share.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 9, 2015)

cocotears said:


>


  Looking good!!!



  I have to start to develop a winter routine. I could keep doing the same thing year round here because the heat and humidity basically stays the same. I will be moving during the summer but like in Game of Thrones. Winter is coming. I would like to hear everyone's winter care routines. If you have one. If you don't but live in a colder climate I'm wondering how that works for you?


----------



## cocotears (Jun 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Looking good!!!    I have to start to develop a winter routine. I could keep doing the same thing year round here because the heat and humidity basically stays the same. I will be moving during the summer but like in Game of Thrones. Winter is coming. I would like to hear everyone's winter care routines. If you have one. If you don't but live in a colder climate I'm wondering how that works for you?


  Thank you! I'm also interested in hearing others' responses to your question.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2015)

I used the Camille Rose Naturals Algae Renew Deep Conditioner last night because I've not been treating my hair like I should lately. I used it over night and while it left my hair soft I'm taking it back. I'm very big on smells and I just don't like the smell of this product. It also doesn't do anything that amazing that I'm willing to put up with the smell for. I love the other CRN products in my arsenal but this one isn't for me.


----------



## Saiti Ah (Jun 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Looking good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to start to develop a winter routine. I could keep doing the same thing year round here because the heat and humidity basically stays the same. I will be moving during the summer but like in Game of Thrones. Winter is coming. I would like to hear everyone's winter care routines. If you have one. If you don't but live in a colder climate I'm wondering how that works for you?


  I'd say the best thing to add to your routine is hot to oil treatment your hair over night the day before wash day. And also making your own flaxseed gel too, it's really amazing at making your hair soft especially for twist outs. Does anyone have deep conditioner recommendations?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 12, 2015)

Saiti Ah said:


> I'd say the best thing to add to your routine is hot to oil treatment your hair over night the day before wash day. And also making your own flaxseed gel too, it's really amazing at making your hair soft especially for twist outs. Does anyone have deep conditioner recommendations?


  How Natural are you in your routines? Because if you aren't I would like to suggest the Nexxus Deep Conditioner Balm. If you perfer a more natural product I would suggest As I Am Elation Hydration or TGIN Honey Mask.


----------



## Saiti Ah (Jun 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> How Natural are you in your routines? Because if you aren't I would like to suggest the Nexxus Deep Conditioner Balm. If you perfer a more natural product I would suggest As I Am Elation Hydration or TGIN Honey Mask.


  I will try anything as long as it works for my hair!...Thanks for all the suggestions i will try them all out.


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm so annoyed with my current salon. I called last week to make my appointment to get my twists done next Wednesday. The owner, who is not the person I scheduled my appointment with, calls me with a couple of hours saying she got a message I wanted to schedule an appointment. I told her I already scheduled it (with her son), and he confirmed the same. 

  The owner calls me a few days ago to ask if I will touch up my own hair or have them do it. I'm not too happy with her as she jacked up my color back in March. I asked for a 5G and she used a 6N, which turned my roots dark and didn't match with the rest of my hair. She offered to fix it and when I went back a few weeks later, it wasn't much better. 

  Today, the person I'm scheduled with leaves a voicemail wondering where I'm at as she thought our appointment was today. I call her back and leave a message that my appointment is for next Wednesday. She calls me back and leaves a message that she's out of town on that date and back on Thursday. I thought, "great, that still works!", but when I call her, she's not available on the Thursday, but from Friday and after. 

  I'm going on vacation a week later and won't have time to go into the salon, so needless to say I will be calling two salons tomorrow and see if they could fit me in on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## YLQ (Jun 16, 2015)

I got a sample size of the It's a 10 Miracle Leave-In some months back from Ulta. I finally got sick of it looking unloved on the shelf and started using it a couple weeks ago.

  I am now mad AF that they didn't put a warning on the bottle indicating the prices of the full sizes. $18-35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dollars!

  I'll probably rack up a sickening amount of points next month ( 20% off coupon + birfday)  so I'll get it with those.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 17, 2015)

Texture shot my hair has gotten sooooo long from cutting it last February. I hope it continues to sprout more this year. My hair inspirations are the glamtwinz


----------



## cocotears (Jun 24, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Texture shot my hair has gotten sooooo long from cutting it last February. I hope it continues to sprout more this year. My hair inspirations are the glamtwinz


  Love this! Can't wait till my hair gets this length!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 25, 2015)

cocotears said:


> Love this! Can't wait till my hair gets this length!


  Thank you luv. Trust me maintain and you will be there in no time.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2015)

New product alert!
  Well it's new to me. Paul Mitchell Foaming Pomade. I've always had a bit of a issue maintaining shiny hair. Not because of condition of hair but because my hair isn't black. My sister has black hair and it almost always looks shiny. My hair is a strange shade of brown that doesn't reflect light as well. I recently used this to twist my hair. Its two days in and my hair still looks like its been lacquered. My sister suggested that I used it the next time I attempt a wash and go because it gives great definition as well. I wonder if anyone else has used this product and what were your thoughts?


----------

